# Win a 240gb OCZ Vertex 3 SSD!



## Ghooble

That. Would. Be. Freakin'. SICK!








-Ghooble


----------



## HexATL

OMG IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN WASUP CHIPP


----------



## ikcti

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## NKrader

MOO!


----------



## Gabkicks

I'm also in







horray for OCZ and OCN!

it would be the 5th ocz part on my pc (if you count the 3 sticks as 1) if I won


----------



## DAI_JAZZER

in. let the many pages begin


----------



## KuuFA

meh.... YEA RIGHT THIS WOULD BE AWESOME!


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

Definitely in


----------



## csm725

Cheers Chipp


----------



## Cakewalk_S

And I need my first ever SSD! This would be great!


----------



## SKULLTRA1L

I'm in! OCZ FTW!


----------



## FtW 420

In for sure, sweet SSD!


----------



## EmoPopsicle

Of course I'm in!


----------



## Hellish

This would solve my dilemma of choosing between the Crucial M4, Intel 510 or waiting for the Intel 520.


----------



## boogschd

IN FTW


----------



## PB4UGO

gimme.


----------



## TurboPanda

please please pick me pick me lol always wanted to try an ssd


----------



## zzTroyzz

best. ssd. eveeerrr!!


----------



## Black Magix

in please


----------



## Hydraulic

w00t! I am so in!


----------



## N_Scorpion

Ooooh, cool! I've heard some good stuff about the Vertex 3s, congrats in advance.


----------



## BinaryDemon

Utilizing another 240gb of SSD would be a challenge, but I accept.


----------



## IrishV8

In like Flynn lets hope i win


----------



## wumpus

woot in for this one


----------



## yakuzapuppy

It's clobberin time!


----------



## zodac

inb4undeterminedpoint


----------



## 179232

In! I need a new SSD for my laptop. 5400 RPM ain't cuttin it.


----------



## metroidfreak

In please!


----------



## rocketman331

Thanks OCZ! You guys rock!


----------



## koulaid

In, i need a bigger ssd!


----------



## darthjoe229

Definitely in! Love this site!


----------



## michintom

I'm in!


----------



## Ymylei

oh hai there


----------



## XtremeCuztoms

saw the post on FB...

so In !!


----------



## [email protected]

Tired of running my OS on a green drive, so this should be quite a change. Thanks and in!


----------



## Chuckclc

I want a 240Gb SSD! In!


----------



## BlackHoleSon

In... Never thought I'd own an SSD in my life, could never afford it


----------



## kora04

Im in.


----------



## morencyam

oh man! a new ssd would be killer! in, in, and in


----------



## Zhanger

When hard drives are out of the picture...

In. Thanks for the contest!


----------



## kevininsimi

Can I haz teh SSD?? I'm in. lol


----------



## rockosmodlife

Would be an awesome upgrade!







Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## mingqi53

Awesome! I'd love to see how they perform relative to my current Vertex 2 that I bought last Black Friday


----------



## Dilyn

Winning?
Winning.


----------



## Smykster

Ding! Thanks OCZ!!


----------



## Nilareon

IN


----------



## GREG MISO

im in...........hope i win.


----------



## snoball

I am so in!


----------



## bobfig

im in always wanted to get a ssd.


----------



## audioxbliss

So ridiculously in.


----------



## 420Assassin

ummm let me think.. IN







would be killer to win plan on new build soon..


----------



## Microsis

So totally in!


----------



## Crazy9000




----------



## thelamacmdr

So many freebies O_O It's like christmas came early...for a select few


----------



## omni_vision

ty


----------



## Substate

I've been struggling to figure out what to get my girlfriend for Xmas, she would love this! I'm in!


----------



## blazed_1

In!


----------



## onoz

WOW. To be able to win something THIS AWESOME would be SOOOO COOOL!!!


----------



## elecwolf1138

I'm in.


----------



## Sped

Current Vertex 2 is serving me well. In.


----------



## Mongo

Well that's hecka cool I'm In.


----------



## Vocality

Do want!


----------



## G3RG

In, I need this


----------



## MijnWraak

Inner Inner Chicken Dinner


----------



## Lelin

Fingers crossed !


----------



## Ulver

Whoa, very "IN"!

Thanks to OCZ and OCN , and may the luckyest computer-freak win!


----------



## tiramoko

Wanted ssd for a long time now. I'm in

Sent from my MB860 using Tapatalk


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Please be me?


----------



## Boi 1da

In


----------



## noldevin

In please







I still haven't experienced an SSD yet


----------



## Mithrandir8

Oh man! Sooo in!


----------



## Laylow

In, I could definitely use a ssd.


----------



## majinsoftware

Good luck every one (myself included)


----------



## Vrait

I'm in!


----------



## Lxcivic2k1

My Agility 2 needs a younger, and faster friend for my new Sata III board! I'm down, thanks OCZ


----------



## Socks keep you warm

In!


----------



## theblah

In!


----------



## Tank

Woot woot, pick me pick me. I need a new Hard drive so I can get my desktop back up and running


----------



## Muntey

Oh, wow, I'd love to win one of these, it would be a fantastic start to a new build!

Sent from my MotoA953 using Tapatalk


----------



## sloppyjoe123

IN


----------



## eskamobob1

in ftw


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Nice. I'ma in. Cool SSD.


----------



## ZOMGitsTommy

Ohhh pick meeeeee lol


----------



## znarf

Yeah! OCZ Vertex 3 240Gb







: Why not? count me in.


----------



## NguyenAdam

I'm in!


----------



## Scrappy

In


----------



## kpnamja

I've been wanting a SSD for quite some time, so I'm definitely in.


----------



## jelky

Oh cripe IN!

Thanks!


----------



## Tman5293

HELL YEAH!!!


----------



## Frazz

Im in !


----------



## Karasu

DEFINITELY IN!

I can't pass up an oppurtunity like this now can I!







Congrats to whoever ends up winning :] This will eb amazing.


----------



## cechk01

in, yes before page 10
Edit: on page 10.


----------



## n1helix

In.


----------



## adamski07

In for 240 GB SSD!!!


----------



## Mr.Pie

noice
thanks OCN and OCZ!


----------



## Sauerkraut

Worthy upgrades are win.


----------



## aesthetics_brah

Please be me!!!


----------



## Slap Dash

In


----------



## X-Country Dude96

!!!!!!!!!!! Definitely in! I never win any major contests, so this would just be freakin' awesome!


----------



## Aznboy1993

Taylor Swift Forever & Always <13!


----------



## Gualichu04

This giveaway is sick thanks so much OCZ.


----------



## khezier

OMG O.O
so in


----------



## Khalam

thanks a lot for the opportunity Chipp and OCZ, so in


----------



## KonigGeist

I've been looking for a reason to get one, so I'm definitely in.


----------



## Agenesis

Wow, thanks OCZ!


----------



## Ceej

240gb would be pure win!


----------



## Darksoul844

In please and thank you


----------



## granno21

This would go nicely with my OCZ power supply


----------



## Eduardv

In my friends


----------



## Aurodeus

I'm in


----------



## bluedevil

Post


----------



## frickfrock999

Would love to make this my first SSD. In!


----------



## RuthlessTable

I've always wanted an SSD


----------



## Malcolm

me me me me


----------



## guiJY

Their Vertex 3 is SOOO fast.
Would like more storage for games thou.
In!


----------



## ABerd

Awesome!


----------



## Sc4r3d

Sounds great. I'm in!!


----------



## Darkcyde

Thank You OCZ and OCN. I'm in for sure.


----------



## Socom

In!


----------



## WizrdSleevz

so in!


----------



## Lucky 13 SpeedShop

Always and forever in! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## tcaughey

Saaaa-freak'n-weeeeeeet! I am in!


----------



## Mr.Zergling

Certainly in


----------



## WaLshy11

So very in!~


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Sounds like a good deal to me!


----------



## ragtag7

I would love to use an SSD for once. Can never afford one.


----------



## Dwalin Co

In I am.


----------



## HopeUTKN

I'm in!


----------



## hanwinting

i want it !! ocz rulz!


----------



## Monkey92

Wooooot!


----------



## XxG3nexX

Count me in


----------



## ML241

In for the OCZ SDD on OCN!


----------



## M4fade

I'm in.


----------



## 4.178343

SSD for the win


----------



## tagurtoast

In, this would be the 4th OCZ SSD that I have acquired


----------



## pangolinman

in very much so


----------



## Fitzbane

in! thanks ocz!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Definitely count me in!


----------



## BListein

this thread needs some pics!


----------



## stu.

Forgot to post when it was only 3 pages... I'd like in on this!


----------



## wire

I would love this!!


----------



## necroraven

OMG ******* IN IN IN IN IN


----------



## Forsakenfire

Hope to win.


----------



## Dr-Rag

im so in


----------



## BenRK

I am entering into the contest giveaway thingamajig.


----------



## Arkuatic

IN


----------



## critical46

thanks OCZ

in


----------



## JoeyTB

In!


----------



## ErOR

In!!


----------



## Abs.exe

% of winning this ?
less than 1%

How awesome this is ?

100%

WOOOT !!!

I'm so in !


----------



## xd_1771

I shall be entered now!


----------



## Regel

Would be sweet!


----------



## nagle3092

I could use this for my wife's macbook. In please!


----------



## AlanScott

In!


----------



## rpgman1

Count me in. I have yet to buy a SATA III SSD. It's either this or Crucial's M4.


----------



## _TRU_

add me in as well plz


----------



## malikq86

awww no one ever pays me in gum.




/1 post, 1 randomness


----------



## Suit Up

In it to win it.


----------



## Kingkau

in ftw


----------



## Lonestar

Im In, big thanks to ocz and chipp for the great giveaway!


----------



## IIVisionII

Awesome, good luck everyone.


----------



## applesaucesandwich

iiinnnn


----------



## txtsd

AAAAAAAAAAWWWWWW YYYYYYEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAA!


----------



## Sean Webster

Sweet! Thanks!









I want to test it out and make a review!







I want to get to the bottom of these sandforce issues!







LOL


----------



## xxROSAKIxx

i want in! thanks!


----------



## 6speed

I'm in







this is just what I need.


----------



## kill

In!!!








/inb4over9000pages.png


----------



## psi_guy

big fan of ocz drives, please add me to the contest.


----------



## B-rock

In for sure

Sent from my phone, reply to my message after you hear a beep


----------



## UNOE

in please


----------



## Somenamehere

In


----------



## RidicUlust

Alright!! So many giveaways ever since the new OCN got up.


----------



## MountainDewMadOScar

Free you say,
rollin


----------



## inertia8

Sounds Awesome, would solve having to move stuff off my 60gb


----------



## Liselotte

im in. hopes i winn!!!!


----------



## tr4656

In for this.


----------



## Speedster159

In.


----------



## tcaughey

In!!!


----------



## Triple7

I'd love to have one of these! In


----------



## Artemis

IN!


----------



## bill4b0ngx

in for this


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

So in!


----------



## Thegamer2010

In please


----------



## Radiopools

Would kill for an SSD, but this is a much more peaceful alternative


----------



## Toransu

In for the win.


----------



## deadly12

This is awesome. Way to go OCN and OCZ.







I sure could find a use to a SSD


----------



## Hawk777th

In! Thanks OCN!


----------



## cmeeks

pshaw!


----------



## Invisible

Good luck everyone. I'm so in for this


----------



## HothBase

This is great, I'm in!


----------



## TwistedDivision

Yarrg in


----------



## 1keith1

In!


----------



## Rebelord

In like donkey kong


----------



## AMD_Freak

Nice prize thanks OCZ im in on this.


----------



## rabidfool

Another great give away!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## kcdakrt

So need this. In!


----------



## Clox

Wow, some great things happening around these parts. Count me in please.


----------



## Ocnewb

Thanks! in


----------



## SprayN'Pray

In!


----------



## solar0987

OMG that is so awesome im so in althought i neva win hahaha.


----------



## Sainesk

nice, in please, with the crazy current hard drive prices now seems to be a good time to go SSD for those who haven't already got one.


----------



## discipline

I would love an SSD! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## iambald

in etc


----------



## TemplarLord

THAT WOULD BE WICKED


----------



## eagle3566

In for this!


----------



## FyreBurn

Planning on getting a 120 GB version. Might as well try for this =P
20 pages in 52 minutes. Now this is fast.


----------



## xPrestonn

Welp, I won a gtx 580 in a thread with 170 pages. let's see if lightning can strike twice









in


----------



## Sanders54

Awesome-o! In for sure.


----------



## moop

Wow this is a great giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## skwannabe

Thank you OCN and OCZ!


----------



## kremtok

Thanks for offering this. I'd like one entry, please!


----------



## jcpiont23

Well that would certainly speed up the rig. I'll enter obviously







.


----------



## JoeUbi

meow in


----------



## CircuitFreak

Ill have a helping of transistors hold the plates


----------



## just_nuke_em

In!


----------



## syntax32

in it to win it


----------



## bane-o

there gonna be so much jelly in this thread when its over... we gonna need peanut butter factory,


----------



## EpicPie

In, could use a replacement SSD. haha.

GL to everyone else.


----------



## Jeffro422

Wouldn't miss this one!

In!


----------



## Markus

Wow, that'd be awesome ! Thanks Chipp !


----------



## PhaedraCorruption

in


----------



## dmasteR

So in! Would love to try out a a SSD finally, especially the fastest SSD!


----------



## 45nm

I'm definitely interested in this. Consider myself 'In'.


----------



## doctrgiggles

I want in.


----------



## EyesDilated

Sounds cool I am also in!


----------



## xSociety

Do want.


----------



## DesertRat

This is awesome, IN.


----------



## kona051

Im so in for this


----------



## TheGrayDon10

Most definitely in!!


----------



## itzhoovEr

IN ~


----------



## intermission

I'm in it to win it.


----------



## Ace_finland

IN IN IN IN


----------



## Dustin1

In!


----------



## Imglidinhere

Very much in.







Would give me a reason to rid myself of a lot of the junk I have on my current data drive and use another SSD for that purpose.







Essential game drive for the win!


----------



## pepejovi

In!


----------



## Buttnose

So many contests since the update, its great!

In for the win


----------



## skatpex99

In for sure!


----------



## TheSocialHermit

Wow, now that was extremely nice of them! I definitely could use this in my system! In!


----------



## Drake.L

I'm soooo gonna lose (Reverse psychology) in!


----------



## staryoshi

I haven't used an OCZ SSD in ages... I'm game







(OCZ Apex 60GB FTW







)


----------



## shadman

This would be awesomeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Cryolite

in too !


----------



## Water Cooled

I'm in guys!


----------



## firstolast

How can i pass up such a nice prize? in.


----------



## NFSxperts

Count me in


----------



## krnx714

SO IN!


----------



## Tyson95

Sweet


----------



## lightsout

I'm in!!


----------



## sweffymo

Totally in!


----------



## EfemaN

That's insane... I'd love a 240, use it as a game and app drive.


----------



## theturbofd

In thanks alot for the chance


----------



## AZZKIKR

Im in!


----------



## Miki

hm, I'm in. ^_^


----------



## BeOtCh

in! ty


----------



## cubanresourceful

Wow, so many giveaways, thanks OCN! Yay in for the win~


----------



## DeaconFrost31

My current 60gb SSD is almost full, this would be an epic upgrade for me


----------



## WaRTaco

Im IN!!!!


----------



## Phoenix132

in please


----------



## chrisguitar

In







so cool!


----------



## Thi3p

Oh wow! Count me in please!


----------



## the.grim.reaper

Hell yeah! I'm in!


----------



## Isseicakes

That'd be awesome! I'm in


----------



## nolimits882000

Sweet giveaway, definitely in!!


----------



## Iozeg

Count me in please


----------



## JE Nightmare

so in on this.


----------



## venom55520

IIIN!!!









i love OCN, ever since i switched to it, i've been hooked for a good 3 years now (nearing 4 even) and this is just another reason why


----------



## awa1990

in


----------



## TheReciever

In


----------



## captain_clayman

so so so in.


----------



## Max!

wowow i would love one of these! my 64 gb kingston one fills up way too fast!


----------



## AUS.R34P3R

AUS.R34P3R is in!


----------



## 2qwik2katch

I am in for this one!


----------



## Recipe7

I'm in! Great give away, thanks so much!


----------



## amay200

this would be a sweet addition to my PC


----------



## Klinkey

omg in


----------



## GivingHope

In!


----------



## Nocturin

Sweet jebus almighty!

oh yea


----------



## the.FBI

IN, good on you guys for having all the freebies.


----------



## hirolla888

In, thanks


----------



## FyreBurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xPrestonn*
> 
> Welp, I won a gtx 580 in a thread with 170 pages. let's see if lightning can strike twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in


What are the odds? its about a 1/1700 chance of winning the first one. The chances of winning both if they were the same size would be about 1 in 2890000


----------



## tombom

OMG WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT WANT


----------



## el gappo

I'm in


----------



## stars4002

in!


----------



## Jo0

OMG YES!!!! IN!


----------



## Kieran

In


----------



## PizzaMan

Could use a SSD


----------



## quant

Man, I really want this. its the next thing i need to get for my rig


----------



## [\/]Paris

INNNnnnnNnnnNnnnn.

In.


----------



## Brulf

in ftw


----------



## lilraver018

in


----------



## Velcrowchickensoup

OH LAWD. IN.


----------



## kennh

this will be mine


----------



## Greensystemsgo

in it to win it!


----------



## Odyn

Do. WANT.


----------



## Chris++

Please!!!!!! I've been dying for an SSD, but they're out of my small budget, would totally make my PC get that big oomph feeling back.


----------



## Roke

IN!


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Winner winner chicken dinner. Right here.


----------



## watapanda

Oohhh, sweet. I have been wanting one of these, but my budget always forbids =( I would be sooo happy if I was chosen =)


----------



## Selvanthos

defs in lucky 300 maybe?


----------



## Siegfried262

I'm in


----------



## Madvillan

I keep trying to will myself to not buy an SSD right now, for many reasons, but for free? Sure why not.

In the competition


----------



## goodtobeking

I am in, as far as I can go. Can you feel it yet??


----------



## Winrahr

Awesome Giveaway


----------



## tr8rjohnk

Wow, definitely in. Thanks for the opportunity and best of luck to all!!!


----------



## ArtistDeAlec

So in


----------



## JollyGiant13

I wouldn't have to do any Christmas shopping for the computer if I got this.


----------



## CJRhoades

In! Thanks OCZ and OCN.


----------



## robcoo37

In


----------



## pezcore

Ooh, my laptop would love this!


----------



## HybLeaf

In please, this would be great for a present


----------



## MarkG

I'm in for sure


----------



## bumsoil

In. Love me some ssd.


----------



## Arviel

The SSD that Gotham deserves.


----------



## Exostenza

*Drool*

Want SSD so badly, but not willing to foot the bill.


----------



## Zensou

Could really use an upgrade. In


----------



## BNT

Holy mother of- IN!!


----------



## Swift Castiel

In, for the love of God, IN!

Thanks for this, Chipp.


----------



## zatoichi

I'm in could really use an upgrade


----------



## alwang17

In! It'll be nice to repurpose my boot drive into a storage drive given the current HDD prices.


----------



## fatherTime27

In on this thanks!


----------



## Pings

IN, thanks


----------



## Derek1387

Wootey woot in.


----------



## kernelpanic

Thanks for this wonderful opportunity... in!!!


----------



## icehotshot

I need this!!!! gimme


----------



## DuckieHo

in


----------



## Neathh

In!!


----------



## hometoast

Holy craps I'm in.


----------



## Kevin2107

yay!


----------



## Starbomba

Totally in. Next upgrade to my sig rig will be an SSD, and what better way to get one than free


----------



## 808MP5

Ooooo
^do want to win
Goodluck*


----------



## JozefH

Well this would complete my newly modded rig as I need to update my current ssd badly







SO umm duh im in lol


----------



## ltrevo

OMG!! i wan it!!! LET ME WIN!!







:thumb:


----------



## Madvillan

In so much, i'm in.


----------



## K10

Boy would this make my day/year! IN!!


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

I don't see my self winning but it's always best to at lease try.


----------



## helio

What an awesome drive


----------



## Urinat0r

Boing


----------



## mylilpony

nice! in


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

woah! This would be sickkkkkkkk. IN IN IN!


----------



## Skylit

I wish.


----------



## jonny900

I hope i win!


----------



## Ovrclck

Wowzers!! So in!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Sakumo

OMG, I'm so in for this.


----------



## yashau

In


----------



## Pentium-David

Oh man, that is awesome!


----------



## Nnimrod

paused Skyrim for this. in


----------



## sccr64472

IN, so I can put it in my PS3 =P


----------



## Zarchon

Count me in and wish me luck.


----------



## jemping

In please !


----------



## PeaYce

New Rig + a New SSD would be spectacular


----------



## Analog

Dang! This is awesome! Thanks OCZ!


----------



## lonnie5000

Too good to pass up. Count me in.


----------



## Lieutenant_95

Wouldn't mind getting my hands on that.


----------



## Dorianime

In neofre 1000 posts.

but really I'm in thanks!


----------



## superbalde

I'd love one to go w/ my new case! Thanks OCN!


----------



## greg1184

Count me in!


----------



## ablearcher

Thank you for the opportunity.

Sent from my SGH-i937 using Board Express


----------



## Goatboy

Please Sir, May I have that one?


----------



## Evil Penguin

BSOD!


----------



## mrtn400

I'm in!


----------



## copper

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME


----------



## NFL

IN!!!


----------



## SEN_ONE

Holy mother of.....giveaways! I'm in!!!!!


----------



## Hyoketsu

Count me in, lads!


----------



## H-man

In.


----------



## Sno

In


----------



## Deathclaw

in
i'm bound to win something once
although my luck lately would make murphy ashamed


----------



## SchmoSalt

I'm in! I've always wanted to see what the big deal was about SSDs.


----------



## dejahboi

Me want in


----------



## Skitzo_Zac

I R CAN HAZ?


----------



## skinnysumo

In


----------



## Carlitos714

oh yeah. im in!


----------



## Ryrynz

I'M IN AND I'M GONNA WIN! :3


----------



## moksh4u2

im so in

gimme some speed


----------



## srsparky32

in!! thanks


----------



## man03999

Woot! Crazy SSD for free, IN!!


----------



## Sm0keydaBear

Count me in...


----------



## 5nak3

Posted 2 hours ago and already 38 pages of comments...i'll join the fun!


----------



## Cyclonic

Im in


----------



## nonamelab

In


----------



## daydream99

In!!


----------



## bgtrance

So IN!!!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Yum SSD.


----------



## oedstlych

In!


----------



## Noteleet

In.


----------



## Woundman

gl


----------



## zhylun

This is awesome, so I'm in!


----------



## biltong

@[email protected] IN! Thanks to OCN for being awesome and OCZ for organising this!


----------



## XAslanX

In always wanted to try out an SSD.


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

Thank you for the great contest and please count me in.


----------



## h0thead132

YAY!!







soo want in!


----------



## allikat

Woot! IN!

Soooo need an SSD for the speed boost!


----------



## Thogar

In, wowy zowy wow


----------



## Sheyster

In!


----------



## Rageaholic

This is pretty awesome


----------



## laitoukid

Oh hey I've always wanted one of these. I'll use it for my OS. :3

I am soooooooooo in on this.


----------



## AppetiteNZ

In guys


----------



## mickeyfuqinp

i never wanted to win something so bad on ocn.. litterly the last piece of my build..

i can peez has?


----------



## Cretz

So in.


----------



## suitaroh

In







Hooray for O names!


----------



## poyyiee

countmein.jpg


----------



## Sriracha

I would weep tears of joy if I happened to get one of these in my hands.


----------



## Cyclonicks

I'd be a fool not to reply in this thread!


----------



## DaClownie

Definitely in... and multiple posts allowed? Say it ain't so!


----------



## kz26

In!


----------



## Unit_4

In like a needle in a hay stack.


----------



## TDA

in


----------



## hellspawn3

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Draygonn

OCZ rulez!


----------



## SafeKlok

o/


----------



## evil_scotsman

Count me in ya crazy fools!


----------



## Cee

In it to win it


----------



## Mr. Moon

In please.


----------



## Chunky_Chimp

Now THIS is a hot contest. In!


----------



## Aximous

Absolutely in, was thinking about an upgrade anyway.


----------



## rxsocal

Yup this would be an AWESOME upgrade! please let me win thanks OCN and OCZ


----------



## Xaero252

Well schucks, I'd give anything to be a random Weiner. (I'm in.)


----------



## ExplosiveBacon

Would love to throw away my hard hard and go all ssd. In!


----------



## Nhb93

With the cost of hard drives, this could be very useful.


----------



## darkraid

In for this.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

in!


----------



## mikupoiss

This is gonna be tight contest


----------



## Precision_PC

Rage!
In please.


----------



## MilosKralj

In!


----------



## jdmracer85

in to win!!


----------



## CiX

In for sure









Wonder how fast a SSD is


----------



## SinX7

I'm in! Thank you!


----------



## d4n0wnz

im in!


----------



## vwgti

In.


----------



## dafour

I'm in too.


----------



## MikhailMetatron

oo nice count me in!


----------



## strawhatthien

me me!


----------



## Skoobs

wow, um... IN.


----------



## xxxitrxxx

Awesome! I am definitely in. OCZ makes excellent products. This will be a perfect addition to my X79 build.


----------



## reflex99

post like a bauss


----------



## Booty Warrior

So in.


----------



## BlackOmega

In I need an SSD badly!


----------



## Frank08

Sweet! I'm in, thanks OCN and OCZ!


----------



## yuksel911

I'm in ^^


----------



## mbp

OCN is doing some awesome giveaways IN =)


----------



## BBEG

In like Flynn. Big thanks to OCZ and OCN for this!

...Oh, and Chipp. He's a pretty cool guy.


----------



## OolerTheInventor

totally in


----------



## 125837

I be in


----------



## jivenjune

In!


----------



## Molten

Who wouldn't try their luck!


----------



## SkillzKillz

Thank you Mr. Petersen.

So in.


----------



## WiSK

Wicked!


----------



## guitarslingerchris

Nice, nice.


----------



## CaveLake08

I'm in! Thank you


----------



## Ezygroove

Count me in , Please


----------



## jprovido

in to win!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theonedub

Throw my hat In this one, too


----------



## oceanlyner

I'm in!


----------



## asuperpower

I'm in!








I'll be prepared to pay for postage.


----------



## mnishimura00

uhh count me in!


----------



## sctheluna

SSD FTW!


----------



## ii Wingman

I'm in.


----------



## Nightz2k

Gotta try, I'm in!


----------



## LiNERROR

i would put it in my work laptop... and then have enough free time to post more...


----------



## zalbard

Hats off to OCZ and OCN!
I'd love to get one.


----------



## Razinhail

Oh yeah!

Thanks to OCN for doing this, and thanks to OCZ for letting y'all do this!


----------



## _Chimera

In for the win !


----------



## Bodycount

WOW!!

In please


----------



## thanos999

im in cause im after a ssd drive


----------



## CyberAssassin

Soooooooooooooooooo IN!!!!!


----------



## YGenHungarian

Always wanted one


----------



## Fateful_Ikkou

Sign me up, I could use more storage for games.


----------



## Grobinov

Do want..... IN


----------



## mlp

gimme gimme? tyty!


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

In


----------



## FiX

Im sure in


----------



## grivy

Count me in! Would be nice to win...


----------



## Varjo

Here goes nothing, I want this so badly for my gaming laptop.


----------



## Toology

Pick me PLEEEEEASE


----------



## IndicaNights

*IM IN IT TO WIN IT BABY




























*


----------



## gill

I'm in!!! Awesome contest


----------



## Infernosaint

SSD for ThinkPad, yes, in


----------



## Djankie

Another nice freebie. I'm in !


----------



## modstorm

Definitely In


----------



## Ubeermench

In!


----------



## Bima Sylirian

Can't say more. Count me in.


----------



## Captain1337

Count me in for the awesome giveaway!


----------



## xD3aDPooLx

so in. thx OCN and OCZ


----------



## TUDJ

In it to win it


----------



## CaptainChaos

Let me has it!


----------



## damric

In it to win it!


----------



## 7ranslucen7

Need more ssd for me! in!


----------



## M0rbidDeath

In! Thanks OCZ


----------



## Zero4549

Blargetyblargblarg

Oh... and in


----------



## kanman

Meh Meh Meh Meh Meh Meh Meh Meh d


----------



## Double Helix

I would love one. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## tehRealChaZZZy

Winning!!!


----------



## canoners

In!


----------



## lemans81

IN!


----------



## un1b4ll

IN FTW!


----------



## hazarada

me likes


----------



## ?Dirty?

sweet in!


----------



## Taylorsci

in!


----------



## Heat Miser

In!


----------



## pale

in.


----------



## shrapner

in for a chance!


----------



## jellis142

Never owned an SSD...

I'm in for this so bad! This Raptor is fast, but it's showing it's age...


----------



## Ben the OCer

That's a sweet SSD, I have an OCZ Agility 2 180GB right now and I love it. Count me in.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Zoom zoom! Good luck to all!


----------



## Blackcurrent

In for a possible win!


----------



## a11an

+1


----------



## EvoBeardy

I'll try my luck once again methinks.









Really need to get my system an SSD regardless.


----------



## CiBi

OMG, this would be the ultimate upgrade for my MacBook Pro.
I'm in!


----------



## starwa1ker

I'm in.


----------



## chris-br

I'm in!


----------



## donthaveacow9

Very keen! HDDs are too expensive atm D:


----------



## weesteev

Great prize! Im in


----------



## Dr216

Awesome!


----------



## cyberdyne 101

Thank you, I'll get in on this!


----------



## AsylumSatellite

Yes please


----------



## teeter

I would love one of these


----------



## -tPg- HeadShot

Yay, Thanks for the opportunity!

Nick


----------



## crunkosaur

rollin'


----------



## jay826

So in!!!!


----------



## Ghilly

so in for this ! :0


----------



## v1ral

I want to see what all this SSD hub bub is all about...
So I want in on this!!!!!


----------



## SohcSTI

Nice! Gotta love the site that keeps on giving!


----------



## honk_honk

Good Luck to everyone! Though secretly I hope I get it


----------



## Cobolt005

Awesome!! and thank you OCZ and OCN I'm so in for this!!


----------



## phailsauce

..and i was all like, "d00d".


----------



## hawaiiboy_88

In ! I never refuse free ssd's


----------



## TheJesus

I am definitely in for this one!


----------



## Transhour

Why not, I'm in


----------



## Ceiron

That's nice of OCZ to do something like that.

Reckon they do that with all the tech forums?


----------



## KCOTT

in...could use an upgrade over my 60 GB vertex 3


----------



## Dawlish7

In


----------



## smartasien

awesome. in!


----------



## christianhahn

hehehehe hi....


----------



## Asy

im innn!!


----------



## ExposedWang

Hooray for OCN!


----------



## Epsi

Nice! I'm in for sure.


----------



## [email protected]

WOW! Count me in sir! I never never never NEVER owned a SSD in a lifetime cuz they are extremely too expensive for my wallet!


----------



## alstorm

I'd love a second one to RAID 0 with my current one - I'm in


----------



## kyuubi654

IN, even though my rig would need a complete overhaul for that piece of candy


----------



## chinesethunda

really would love this for my laptop, its crawling....


----------



## Matt86

WOW! ininininininin


----------



## zorg1983

Wow , it will boost my rig from the mechanic hard drive that i have right now


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Wow awesome prize... In!


----------



## Korlus

So totally in!


----------



## FIX_ToRNaDo

Sooo in


----------



## Jared2608

I wants it....I needs it....Give it too us....


----------



## Cassiopeia

I could always use a SSD more


----------



## GfhTattoo

I be IN, apex and vertex let me down but free vertex 3 i give it a 3rd shot.


----------



## Glouffer

I'm in !!!


----------



## ITS OVER 9000!

ZOMG I NEED AN SSD SO BADDDDD

grats to who ever gets but but i hope its me


----------



## Wishmaker

In! Thanks guys. Always giving out goodies


----------



## TeeJay5

Yea! YEA! YEA YEA!!!! OVER 9,000!!!


----------



## jackeyjoe

OCZ are awesome


----------



## Nemesis158

Definitely in. Could really use this for my lappy!


----------



## loki_reborn

In like a baus.


----------



## Beeiilll

Wow, way to go OCZ and of course OCN.

I'm in for sure.

Good luck everybody.

Bill


----------



## Dutch Schultz

Totally in, could totally use this. Using a super old WD drive on my new build because of these inflated HD prices as of late.


----------



## dmreeves

I don't need a days notice before the thread closes because I'm posting now!

Good luck to everyone who enters!


----------



## Niko-Time

In!


----------



## SimpleTech

Hell yeah.. IN!


----------



## nderscore

240 reasons of why I'm in!


----------



## Ioxa

In!


----------



## antonr90

Cant ever have enough SSD







, in.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

SO IN


----------



## dudenell

eh why not. in


----------



## cloppy007

I'm in!


----------



## SherrytoN

I'm in!


----------



## Scott1541

In


----------



## die991

innn for my first ssd!


----------



## UnAimed

So very much in! Thanks for the great giveaway


----------



## maxOkiller

ME NEEEEED


----------



## PinkPenguin

Thanks OCN and OCZ!


----------



## DiNet

In! In! In!


----------



## Isileth

Definitely in!


----------



## supra_rz

in thanks !


----------



## Speedyi7

I've been wanting to get an SSD for ages, what a great giveaway!


----------



## Serious Dude

im sooooo in, wanted an ssd from ages now!!!


----------



## andrei.c

This would be great on my new SB rig.
I'd love to win!!
Good Luck Everyone!


----------



## Chilly

Definitely in


----------



## RocketMan09

In.


----------



## Scars Unseen

I'm in.


----------



## streetbeast351

defiantly in try my luck


----------



## gerickjohn

Oh my god, In please, That SSD will boost my PC alot. Plus I want to know what it feels like to have one.


----------



## Saberfang

I'm in too!


----------



## Hatakescreams

In In In
Thanks to OCN xD


----------



## theghostoftime1978

i love overclock.net!


----------



## M00NIE

In


----------



## Mike-IRL

In


----------



## Riou

In.


----------



## Roch

In please thank you very much!


----------



## Masterchief3k

Definitely _*IN!*_ D:


----------



## compuman145

Ofc i'm in, i've never won anything







I haz a sad....

Comps


----------



## kzone75

In


----------



## HowHardCanItBe

In


----------



## Fatality292

in it to win it!


----------



## manifest3r

rawr!


----------



## Semyon

in ftw


----------



## Skiivari

IN


----------



## spud84

I'm in!


----------



## rdr09

in!


----------



## mr. biggums

i am in


----------



## rtop2

Posting for OCZ epicness, and IN!


----------



## ReignsOfPower

Count me in


----------



## omega17

In.

Post count artificially INCREASED!


----------



## _LDC_

aaha







in!


----------



## Bloodbath

Cmon flick that thing my way you know you want to.


----------



## Desor

i'm in.


----------



## Joell28

count me in ^^


----------



## httuner

!! 240 GB, I'm drooling over this!! Haha_ In for sure


----------



## IcedEarth

Ohhh yes please.


----------



## LahiruRD

Nice. I'm INNNNNNNNN


----------



## feltadox1337

Wow, awesome giveaway.

definitely in!


----------



## ssgtnubb

I need storage really bad and have been contemplating buying another ssd, so in for this chance.


----------



## soundx98

In Please


----------



## rdasch3

Better believe I'm in on this


----------



## JaMzz

Oh yes i wouldn't mind one


----------



## mosi

This is neat!


----------



## Cha0s_Cha0

definitely in


----------



## Munkypoo7

SSD?!

Drool. Grovel.

In


----------



## Casz

w00t w00t









Love the new forum from Huddler


----------



## mav2000

In before the contest ends....I need this..


----------



## Brutuz

In for sure.


----------



## mega_option101

In


----------



## Witchdoctor

This is a great Drive,

Count me in on this one .............


----------



## adizz

I'm soo in

Thanks again!


----------



## Selvanthos

in


----------



## burton560

in!


----------



## FlamingMidget

I'm gonna try my chances at winning







It would be nice to move away from this slow HDD I have


----------



## darkydark

Would be nice to get ssd instead of buyin' it.


----------



## jdobbs86

I would definitely love to be included here


----------



## Darius Silver

In for super fastness!


----------



## Voliminal_8

Nice Deal! I'm in!


----------



## Outcasst

Count me in!


----------



## sratra

HOLY MOTHER OF A GOOSE IN LABOUR!!!! count me IN!!!


----------



## Mirjalovic

OMG.... i curently on market for SSD< definetely in


----------



## blkdoutgsxr

Very nice OCZ, Hoping to WIN


----------



## devgenik

I am in too !!


----------



## olli3

In! I would LOVE this. Thanks for great give away!


----------



## grandmothra

In like Flynn


----------



## greydor

Definitely in.


----------



## hollowtek

I'm in! C'mon random number generator... Bring daddy home the bacon!


----------



## MarshallRA

Already have one ssd, would love one more.


----------



## Azuredragon1

in


----------



## Crisao23

God help me that will be my first SSD









Thanks for this contest and for the great content !


----------



## Pvt Carnage

i wouldnt mind trying to win so im in lol. hoping for the best.


----------



## Ha-Nocri

definitely in


----------



## HobieCat

In please


----------



## ConradTP

IN!


----------



## zosothepage

good luck to all:thumb:


----------



## foz_87

in


----------



## Duplicated

inb4 100+ pages


----------



## Dsfyu

Cool =P I'm in.


----------



## Blindsay

count me in, my laptop would love this drive


----------



## Blindsay

count me in, my laptop would love this drive


----------



## Buska103

In! Don't have a SSD yet!


----------



## H_C_L

Also would like to try out an SSD! ;D

Thanks


----------



## weidass

In for this. Perhaps I'll finally get an upgrade for my original 250Gb Vertex


----------



## Jerry60k

Count me in on this one too.


----------



## dustins

Time to upgrade my SSD. pick me pick me


----------



## MFLucky

I'm in - really need an ssd!


----------



## Goodboys

In FTW!!!


----------



## Velathawen

Would love to see one of these in action in my system =D


----------



## PCSarge

in. i need an SSD....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MFLucky*
> 
> I'm in - really need an ssd!


oh really, it seems you have one according to your sig rig....

EDIT: i do think anyone who already has an SSD should leave it for those of us WITHOUT one.....


----------



## Blostorm

Don't own a SSD myself, sig rig could really use one









Good luck all and tbanka Chipp


----------



## george_orm

so in, going to be awesome


----------



## Novakanedj

Wow I'm in







. Be nice to replace my RAID0 setup.


----------



## xandypx

I would be W*IN* also...


----------



## tonyhague

240Gb of SSD lovelyness? Oh yeah, I'm in


----------



## Alatar

thanks for this

in


----------



## twich12

in... would love it


----------



## Dar_T

In!! Thanks OCN and Corsair.


----------



## HeartOfAHydra

In like flynn!


----------



## AaronGR

Would love to win one of these please please please!! count me in


----------



## Hukkel

WOW good job. Me wanna!

I'd love to have one of these.


----------



## Improvidus

Thanks for the giveaway! Entering


----------



## AMD2600

I'm in thanks.


----------



## FINLAND

in


----------



## liljoey112

in but the percent to will will probably be like .2%


----------



## Bowser

I'm in for the Vertex 3!


----------



## royalflush5

Awesome giveaway, count me in!


----------



## Polska

in please. The thanks ocn and ocz


----------



## pacho

Definitely in!!!
Unlike others say, OCZ ssds have proven to be very reliable in my experience with my vertex 2.


----------



## Darren9

I've herd they've "fixed" them with new firmware








Count me in please


----------



## toddville393

Would be nice, but I probably won't win.


----------



## Doc_Gonzo

YAY, YAY, YAY!!! I'd love one of those


----------



## Mad Skillz

In


----------



## Mr_Torch

Count me in, I need this drive very much.


----------



## Canadarocker

Oh wow I'm totally in


----------



## Faint

I've always wanted an SSD.

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Shinmerz

Count me in !


----------



## Shiveron

Awesome. Definitely in for this one.


----------



## yakub0

In please!


----------



## vltr

Such a big ssd would be nice for me. IN
Thanks


----------



## 95329

Wow, 240GB SSD would definately rock my world. In for the win!


----------



## UBERmorrison

In please!

Sent from my HTC Sensation XE with Beats Audio Z715e using Tapatalk


----------



## Psykhotic

Oh. A SSD is one of the things my rig still needs. Nice of them to give us one.


----------



## 98uk

Definitely in. Would love a high end SSD!


----------



## olio

SSD's ROCK! *IN*


----------



## johny24

OMG that would be an awesome win!


----------



## ahmadtahir

me in for the win.......


----------



## Kasp1js

Definitely IN.


----------



## Adam2190

I'm definitely in, this would certainly save my wallet on my next upgrade.


----------



## Phaelynar

In. This is an awesome giveaway.


----------



## galaxyy

cool thanks! I have one of these in my main rig already, it would be nice to throw one in my laptop.


----------



## SlackerITGuy

Definitely In!

Thanks!


----------



## downlinx

i love ocn and the give aways


----------



## jimbosst

Count me in , I need a upgrade


----------



## RussianJ

Moar speeds? Do want.

My Agility 1 is just too small now.


----------



## wolfy619

In! testing my luck xD


----------



## Zatarra09

Been looking at getting a larger SSD due to the prices on HD's going up anyway


----------



## Atlas101

In FTW!


----------



## bigkahuna360

IN!







Kingstons old SSD arent too bad but mine failed on me just so i RMA'd it last tuesday and they still haven't overnighted another one to me.


----------



## trebor31

Awesome giveaway ,Thanks OCZ and OCN.


----------



## C4D0Z

fingers crossed


----------



## Mygaffer

In!!!!


----------



## JDTreece

Ohh! Shiny! IN x 100


----------



## KusH

I'm certainly in. I need to switch over to SSD's now anyways!!


----------



## amxchief

in


----------



## M1ah

mMe wantie!!!!


----------



## ASSSETS

Dont forget about me. Im in.


----------



## superhead91

in!


----------



## hick

Did I win yet???


----------



## dimwit13

thanx for the chance.
dim is in

-dimwit-


----------



## DirektEffekt

Always wanted an SSD!


----------



## lewblue83

in! love to get a free sad


----------



## Wiremaster

What. In.


----------



## alpsie

Awesome








I´m in, will pay the shipping if I have to as I'm not in the US


----------



## Wookie Man

Oh I would love one of these, I was planning on buying a Crucial M4 around Christmas, I would love one of the blazing fast SSD's though.


----------



## Pencuri

in


----------



## HaCkY




----------



## mojoopo

Looking to try out an ssd this would be much more sufficient then the 60gb i was gunna get.


----------



## nazarein

id like to be counted in


----------



## ryanbob1234

in


----------



## offroadz

you guys are the best. IN!!!!


----------



## Juggalo23451

In.


----------



## Cmoney

Great giveaway







I love OCN!


----------



## victor.js

Nice OCZ SSD I am up for one


----------



## onestack

sweet! Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## Ishinomori

Wow, what a fantastic give-away!

Definately in for this!

Will make the perfect game drive!

Cheers,
Ishi


----------



## 10acjed

I could use a nice SSD

Thanks OCN!!!!


----------



## baltar

Got a smaller capacity of this drive in my laptop, wouldn't mind bigger.. I'm in


----------



## Rutku

I'm so IN! Cool freebie!


----------



## Twinkadink

I am innn!


----------



## Tduckro

On like donkey kong.


----------



## MME1122

In =]


----------



## kiwwanna

I'm in!! Be foolish not to be in on this







Though at 75 pages in 8 hours odds are getting worse









Thanks OCZ & OCN!


----------



## mayford5

Sounds like a good deal. Thanks OCZ and Overclock.net


----------



## spartacus

Funny, I was just thinking I would like to get an SSD, then I saw this!
IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN IN !


----------



## Maniak

Oh wow. What a great giveaway. I'm in!!


----------



## Tiger S.

Im in


----------



## williamdabastrd

I'm SOOOOO in. I was actually looking to buy one of these for my next rig! (Granted I can't quite afford it for a while, so this would help! lol)


----------



## colin9999

A new SSD would be great! Especially since mine officially died.

OCN and OCZ FTW!

I'm in!


----------



## ezikiel12

Oooooohhhh ssd's are exciting.

:3 in!


----------



## SadistBlinx

in please.


----------



## tesco

You can count me innnnnnnn!!!!!

If I did win; mental note: Give father my 60gb ssd to use in his pc (that 300gb sata1 hdd is ageing) then replace mine with 240gb of wonderfullness!


----------



## Photograph

Color me interested, just the thing to make my Netbook really scream! In actuality my workstation would really put a drive like this to good use


----------



## VandaL.pr!

I'm in too


----------



## BLKKROW

Count me In

Thanks OCZ


----------



## adcantu

in!


----------



## battlecryawesome

I always have something OCZ on my bench, If its a psu, ram or a sdd., I just sold my vertec 2. It was awesome.


----------



## cblaxx19

im in. my 60gb is full already


----------



## z0so

Count me in! I just built a new rig and the only thing holding it back is those platters.


----------



## Keyreaper

I'd love to have an SSD







.


----------



## MKHunt

Sounds nice,I'd like in. If I won, I'd do a freebie on my Agility


----------



## Sgrrsh26

in ty ocn


----------



## poizone

In for speedy drive.


----------



## blooder11181

need that ssd for my x6 1075t
and if i win i will get a better mobo for that ssd

i only run sata 2 and ide drives


----------



## Knightsbr1dge

Going all in!!! WANT!!!


----------



## Blizlake

Just when my PC died and I need a new one







Vertex 3 GET!


----------



## Jared2608

Competition closes some time next week...My parts get ordered some time next week....Timing is perfect...Just saying....


----------



## Awsan

omg CON raining prizes LOVE OCn <3 in inin


----------



## MojoW

Nice!!!! i'm in in in , love OCZ


----------



## Smo

Yes please dude, I'd like to enter


----------



## techenth

give it to me baby
aha
aha


----------



## justdan

in!


----------



## justdan

in!


----------



## Segovax

In, thank you!


----------



## Baldy

This would be the most awesome prize ever if I won haha!

IN


----------



## penguin0

hi


----------



## Wr3ckin_Cr3w

In!


----------



## mimart7

Count me in, i really need a boot drive.


----------



## achan7942

awesomeee


----------



## RaBidRaBit

Innertube


----------



## b0z0

Awesome Giveaway!


----------



## corky dorkelson

Wow I would really like to have this. Thanks OCZ, and good luck everybody!


----------



## Tex1954

WOOHOOO! I'm in!

I could use a great 240!


----------



## scaz

in please


----------



## FTWnt

In like Flyn


----------



## hellboy_101

Good luck everyone. But it's coming to me!


----------



## tjwurzburger

In.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

This would be amazing... just updated but didn't have the funds for SSD... I'M IN!!!


----------



## DrC

in


----------



## Billy O

I'm in!


----------



## Arimis5226

WOOT! IN, and THANKS!


----------



## darkRyu

Oh yeah im in


----------



## silvrr

In, getting a free 240 would be much nicer than paying for a 60gb!


----------



## last_exile

Wow! Count me in!


----------



## Vipervlv

IINNNNN


----------



## Aawa

mmmmmm ssd goodness


----------



## victorzamora

IN!! I never win these things, but I had might as well hurt everyone else's chances too...right??























Awesome of OCZ to do something awesome like this!!


----------



## bg92

I'm in. That would be a really nice upgrade


----------



## PR-Imagery

One of these will bring my rig closer to complete completion.


----------



## K092084

Sweet, could finally get to try an SSD out.

Thanks OCZ and OCN!!


----------



## Izvire

Definitely in!


----------



## Mike431635

me


----------



## Faraz

In!


----------



## Gr3m1in

I'd donate my testicles to science to win this, srsly


----------



## CBZ323

This is great! Im definitely in!

Is this for US only or international?


----------



## Citra

Obviously in.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## hahysera

So in! I need a SSD so badly! IN IN IN!







:thumb:


----------



## dr00p

i'd love one of these things in my rig


----------



## Kyronn94

Wow, in on this one


----------



## wot

In please









Sent from my LG-P920 using Tapajabatalk


----------



## OverSightX

SS goodness!!


----------



## redmustang

In!


----------



## hemmi3646

vertex !


----------



## McBean

I'm in


----------



## CpBoy

In for sure!


----------



## mott555

I'm in!


----------



## fatmario

in in in


----------



## joelmartinez

in, would love to have a large ssd like that


----------



## Biscuits_N_Gravy

INNNNNNNNN!!!!!


----------



## mdatmo

You can count me in! Thanks OCZ!


----------



## Jyr

In


----------



## kelvintheiah

im in for this wonderful product.


----------



## {uZa}DOA

Sweeeeeeet!! Thanks OCN and OCZ for the chance at one of these awesome drives...

And good luck to everyone who enters!!!


----------



## Nocturin

wow i totally dreamed about winning this last night.

it was nerdgasmic!


----------



## mironccr345

Count me in please!!


----------



## Ikon

In.

OCN is full of contests atm. Exciting times.


----------



## Nef

In!!!!!!!


----------



## Beefcake18

In!


----------



## Rogy56

Nice!

That would make a sweet upgrade for my rig!

In


----------



## Big-Pete

in


----------



## Mumbles37

I'm in too!


----------



## ElectroManiac

Oh yes I would love a SSD


----------



## CerealKillah

Count me IN!!

What an awesome giveaway! Thanks OCZ and OCN!


----------



## weebeast

Nice! In for sure!


----------



## GeneralCuster44

In bro in!!!!


----------



## MugenFX

I'm in please!


----------



## The-Beast

In it to potentially win it given the odds of that occurring being raffle ticket high.


----------



## nicedart

Count me in, great product, great company and at this price who can say no?


----------



## KarmaKiller

This would be awesome to win!
IN


----------



## Tig-O-Bitties

I am so in!


----------



## StormX2

one of these i will win, might as well be a cool SSD right?

I am Jealous of others. And just a little bitter with how much a Family costs to run

So far since 2006, ive won a Vantage key that I lost
and Dirt 2, which turne dout to be a terrible game

*So I am in, to win.*


----------



## X-Nine

In! crossing fingers!


----------



## ronnin426850

Man, I'd love one of those babes..














In!
OCZ SSDs really catch my eye.


----------



## TerrabyteX

Thanks OCZ for the awsome giveaway







sure won't win but cont me in.....


----------



## Spade616

in please. my system is crying for an ssd


----------



## importflip

In for an awesome prize!


----------



## txtrkandy

SIGN ME UP... I AM DUE FOR A SANDFORCE SSD!!!


----------



## magicalpancake

Sign me up!!


----------



## xILukasIx

In!

I was so sad to read that the Vertex 3 got released JUST when I got the Vertex 2 :-(
Still happy about the SSD itself though!


----------



## xeeki

Here I am, posting...

Been looking at the 60GB version, but I must say, this thing would make a much nicer upgrade.








Hope I win!


----------



## allupinya

im hard too


----------



## Celcius

Count me in


----------



## patrick10

Totally in for a bigger SSD


----------



## narmour

Sounds good to me!!


----------



## B-Con

I'm so in. Thanks!!


----------



## xoleras

I'm in







Crosses fingers


----------



## Andr3az

IN!


----------



## fewmgf

posted!


----------



## SteveMcQueen

I jump right in ;D


----------



## FuRy88

count me in please good sir


----------



## fibre_optics

Count me in x1000!!


----------



## mikeyzelda

Someone say free awesome stuff???, 240GB (didn't know they made those)??







, me in!!!


----------



## txtrkandy

SIGN ME UP!!! I NEED A SANDFORCE SSD:thumb:


----------



## Victor_Mizer

ocz rocks


----------



## SpcCdr

Caravansary








Thanks Chipp and OCZ
Cheers


----------



## kevinf

in b4 1000 pages, thx !


----------



## Maxxron

Papa needs a brand new pair of shoes!

(And by shoes, I mean a SSD for games)


----------



## herkalurk

In, would like SSD


----------



## blade19

yo, i'm here too. in









thanks OC{N,Z}


----------



## Lostcase

deck the halls.


----------



## crust_cheese

Totally in. Thank you OCZ


----------



## yanks8981

In, thanks for the opportunity OCZ!


----------



## Moynesy

Count me in! Amazing giveaway especially as I'm in the market for a SSD for the new year.


----------



## txtrkandy

SIGN ME UP!! OCZ FTW!!


----------



## NeRoToXeN

So in! Right when I'm looking for a new hdd!


----------



## PathOfTheRighteousMan

Yes please. Would be nice with my 2 Agility 3 drives I have.









OCZ gave me case stickers earlier this week too.


----------



## Schmuckley

posting..


----------



## Drin-King757

Count me in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theelichtje

Just what i need! count me in!


----------



## Braaapp

w00t!? Count be in, please.


----------



## konspiracy

Im in


----------



## Harrier

In


----------



## Fish702

In>


----------



## coachmark2

DO WANT!


----------



## Wavefunction

In, thank you muchly.


----------



## Tipless

In it to win it!!!!









thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## gablain

In !

thank you


----------



## JY

In!


----------



## racer86

definetly in!


----------



## Ooimo

thanks!


----------



## decimator

In







. You guys are the best







.

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk


----------



## smoochee

count me in!


----------



## francisw19

Count me in, please!


----------



## braindrain

Hope this is open to people outside of the States.


----------



## Poseiden

Sweet! lordy lordy!


----------



## Lige

In it to win it.

I have been looking for some SSD's for my main desktop.


----------



## Zen00

I'm in.


----------



## Sizuke

Im in for it

Good luck


----------



## darksun20

In! Man I could use one of these!


----------



## Pavix

weeeeeee, in!


----------



## cl04k3d

Inininin


----------



## mykah89

In.


----------



## mastrflexx

In please!


----------



## -Apocalypse-

Awesome contest. In.


----------



## amder

In, please!


----------



## MisterMalv

Banana's!


----------



## Weedvender

In


----------



## illusive snpr

Wow amazing chance here. Way to go OCN! Congrats to whoever wins.


----------



## leafan101

iN.


----------



## TheBigSkysky

Hey yea... i wouldnt mind one of these... call it an end of deployment gift...


----------



## justdan

in!


----------



## Quicksand

in,


----------



## Faint1001

In! My pc would be a beast with that SSD ! : D


----------



## ilocos boy

i m ii..........................


----------



## Knika

Count me in.


----------



## razer_76

count me in


----------



## crazyap7

I'm in!


----------



## zomgiwin

very in!
would love this


----------



## Zarkaram

I'm in


----------



## Hallock

I'm so IN!!! pick me pick me pick me, lol!!!!


----------



## kiwiasian

There is no chance I'll win but in for teh lulz.


----------



## Nigyl

In!


----------



## benpack101

This would be an absolutely amazing to win!! Booting up in windows will be much faster!!


----------



## chazzz

would loooooooove one


----------



## stevegel

In


----------



## axipher

I'm definitely in for this


----------



## Mr. Original

This would be very useful Please sign me up!!


----------



## Quasimojo

Count me all kinds of in!

EDIT: Funny, when I posted, it showed I was post #932 of 929.


----------



## bcham

240g ssd im in.


----------



## Brooser93

I'm in


----------



## _AKIMbO_

So in...it would be epic to get a free 240gb OCZ SSD.


----------



## ve1ocity

I'm using my first post to try to win!


----------



## cook

OCN is the best, and OCZ too.







n4dw


----------



## aksthem1

I can haz?


----------



## Sov90

In!


----------



## Fossil

I would love an SSD! I'm so in!!


----------



## Acefire

I would like to be in!


----------



## Killam0n

What? so In, come on OCZ hook it up!


----------



## Jas3979

In for sure!!


----------



## trumpet-205

So in.


----------



## ritchwell

Wow this is great i still own the original vertex and vertex 2 and was very satisfied with the performance of these drives.


----------



## nostalgia

I'm in! Thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## piraveen22

I'm in


----------



## Dylan33p

I can haz ssd?


----------



## Astonished

in in in!


----------



## amtbr

In thanks OCN rules!


----------



## DeathBoT

SICK, dont have an SSD. Wanted one this would be the shiz.


----------



## RonindeBeatrice

1,000 entries?

I'm in.


----------



## MoMurda

I need an SSD in my new Pc! Thanks ocz


----------



## effeX

Count me in!


----------



## starfrog6

an ssd would be awesome i would love it


----------



## tehmaggot

In!


----------



## apollouser

In


----------



## junction34

Rah count me in


----------



## ilocos boy

i'm in


----------



## dhjj

I would most certainly like to acquire this, or DO WANT.


----------



## killerquag

Awesome. I've been drooling over these on NewEgg for quite some time...


----------



## sbuck333

I'm in, thanks very much for the opportunity.


----------



## vitality

IN! I would really love an OCZ Vertex 3 SSD







Especially 240gb!!


----------



## hc_416

Im in for a ssd.


----------



## MarcoPolo

This would be sooooooooo cool!
Me want In!


----------



## Sodalink

would be nice addition to my computer!


----------



## Furrby

In!!!


----------



## GAZ_MAN_432

In!


----------



## zl4y3r

Awesome. I'm in.


----------



## creton123

thanks this is so great. Sorry guys but i win this (i hope)


----------



## FauxFox

In fo tha win. I love you guys


----------



## fastpcman12

i'm in! i want it!


----------



## Trippen Out

Yes i am in for this contest as well. would be nice to finally have a SSD drive.


----------



## x_HackMan

In


----------



## dseg

Count me in, but I never win stuff...


----------



## emin911

vertex 3 FTW


----------



## compudaze

If I were to ever win ANY giveaway, please let it be this one!


----------



## Revul

nice!


----------



## alick

OMG it will go great with my current ssd and i dont have to go out and buy another one for a while!! I love these giveaways !!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadow of Intent

Im in. Could always do with a speed increase


----------



## Mattbag

Can I have this please?


----------



## gabe1231

In


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Very much in!


----------



## DarkrReign2049

I'm In.!.!.


----------



## Onions

im so in


----------



## Xox1de

Im in!!


----------



## iSlayer

I'd like an SSD







.


----------



## OC'ing Noob

I am in!


----------



## alawadhi3000

In.


----------



## BigHops323

Awesome, I'm in!

Sent from my Droid Incredible using tapatalk.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Wow, I could really use an SSD to speed things up!

I'm in!


----------



## Ellis

In please!


----------



## Deeeebs

i want in...


----------



## lambecrikas

In!


----------



## HaMMeR=GoM=

I'm in like Flynn


----------



## alchemik

In, but not expecting to win, there's already almost 1000 replies and its not even 12 hours lol


----------



## junction34

I'm in


----------



## Soulphalanx

Awesome


----------



## MikersSU

I'm in! Thanks Chipp!


----------



## gatattack

in! nice event!


----------



## cjc75

I'm in!


----------



## alex4069

I am in like flin.


----------



## D0U8L3M

Woo Hoo free stuff =D i want one =]


----------



## andrewmchugh

In please


----------



## atluu

I hope I win. I never had an SSD before.


----------



## Emmuh

I bet I dont win


----------



## Xyro TR1

This is a pretty sweet deal.

I don't know if I'd rather put this in my work computer or give it to a friend. I know my friend would rather I give it to him.


----------



## Slahtr

in! I would love a ssd... one of several upgrades the wife wouldn't let me get


----------



## robertoburri

SOOOOO in please


----------



## Canis-X

WOOOOHOOOOOO!!!! Count me in on this one!!









This makes my 1,000'th post too!!! Nice!


----------



## OverSightX

In FTW!


----------



## Hursty

I have the little sister of this drive the agility 3, and holy is that fast, i didn't think they could get much faster then that. but mines only the 120gb version, a 240 would be amazing.


----------



## doc2142

in!


----------



## coffeejunky

Nice to see some sponsored giveaways


----------



## badatgames18

IN


----------



## OrangeFluffy

yay! im in!!!! ^__^ ,V,,


----------



## Bassdoken

I could use an SSD right about now.


----------



## SwishaMane

IN!!! OOH OHH!


----------



## Zorginator

In!!!

Great way to bring in the new forum


----------



## MattNo5ss

I'm definitely in!

My 50GB OCZ Vertex 2 fills up quite fast, a 240GB Vertex 3 would be sweet!


----------



## ResidentPsycho

I'm in


----------



## criminal

I'm in please!


----------



## IEATFISH

In!


----------



## noobdown

In hopefully for the win. Good Luck All.


----------



## stumped

in!
thanks!


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Definitely IN for this !


----------



## ieatchairs

I'm innnnnnn


----------



## MasterFire

Mama needs a new SSD









In all seriousness, nice give-away from our lovely friends at OCZ.


----------



## b3machi7ke

lol, determing a winner within a week for this SSD? Let's see, those odds would be, well let's not talk about that, i'm in!


----------



## nicolasl46

Love these OCZ drives, I'm in.


----------



## WaRTaco

in


----------



## milkcow500

Def in for this!


----------



## goodwidp

in...thanks for the offer


----------



## NITRO1250

In!!!!!!!! Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## Tunapiano

awesome drive


----------



## LmG

put me down for one


----------



## wongster

In!


----------



## yorkshire.lad

i would like to humbly request to be in


----------



## Flamous

I am IN.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

In!









I've been slow to jump on the SSD bandwagon because it's not *necessary*... but it's pretty close!


----------



## Daegameth

Sweeeeet! In!


----------



## stilllogicz

Gotta be in it to win it. A new ssd would be great.


----------



## wupah

count me in !


----------



## RockThePylon

I've been looking to get an SSD for a while, just can't justify the expense.

I'm totally in for the draw!


----------



## Buzzin92

Tried posting in on this earlier but stupid college computers with IE don't like the new OCN D:

anywho.. IN!!!!! =3 Could do with a new SSD.


----------



## eternallydead

Very cool,

Thank you OCZ for this awesome oppertunity.

I am in and hopeful ^.^


----------



## sausageson

IN!!! I hope I win I need a new HDD an SSD would be even better


----------



## Fabse

Awesome. In.


----------



## losttsol

That Vertex 3 would look good replacing my Vertex 2


----------



## Fooxz

Oooo... I am quite liking all these freebee/win something threads lately...

Totally in, as I would love to have a SSD for my main computer; that is pretty much the only thing it is lacking.


----------



## Jehutiy

In for the win!


----------



## royo

In it to win it


----------



## candy_van

In in in


----------



## Chobbit

Well in there, come on you beauty.


----------



## petertrinh

In, thanks!


----------



## jck

I wunt it nao!


----------



## Ovlazek

Oooh please!


----------



## Nick0matic

That's cool. In


----------



## Ivan TSI

Im in!!!!


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Totally in...


----------



## rwiera

Please let me WIN!!! Yesterday was my birthday...


----------



## Larky_the_mauler

I command thee! give me the SSD!


----------



## black96ws6

In for the free OCZ!


----------



## arbysovenmitt

WOOOPS, I guess I never posted prior. GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

O_O?! Let me get that Chipp >.<!


----------



## Rayzer

Awesome, in!


----------



## topdog

Nice prize


----------



## metro




----------



## roadlesstraveled

In!


----------



## sP00N

I'm super in!


----------



## Philbar71

In. Why not?


----------



## MobAttack

Currently 1 in 1064 chance of winning. I'll take those odds.


----------



## jwalker150

sweet. Thank you OCZ


----------



## rent.a.john

Perhaps this will be the day!


----------



## leekaiwei

in


----------



## gonX

I'm in as well :3


----------



## 496d6d6f7274616

For my first post, it will be to win this glorious addition to my rig!


----------



## Maximus4

In for sure!


----------



## Demon_82

An SSD will be the best improvement to my PC and many others I know... good contest


----------



## dklimitless

holysuperfastssdbatman!

I'm INNN


----------



## Eisernes

I'm in


----------



## neonlazer

Birthday coming in 2 weeks..wouldnt mind another SSD


----------



## EpicToast

In. :]


----------



## OldMold

Count me in!


----------



## Wabbits

super cool I'm in.


----------



## Death Jester

I really want a SSD boot drive


----------



## drnilly007

At would jump start my new rig build quite nicely thanks for the chance


----------



## phenom01

Woot gogo OCZ! Ive always loved their products.


----------



## DraganUS

In.


----------



## coelacanth

Sweet freebie. In.


----------



## shinigamibob

Most definitely in.


----------



## newbrevolution

I am so IN! Been wanting a SSD for some time now.


----------



## spacegoast

This would complete my build, been wanting an SSD for a while now.


----------



## fluxlite

In


----------



## shnur

I'm loooooooooooooving these contests! Keep 'em coming guys, I might even win something at some point


----------



## boost

great!!!!


----------



## Skaterboydale

In


----------



## sstnt

Over a thousand posts now....so it's a long shot but hey, it's cheap to enter!









I'm IN!


----------



## millerlitehl

Why wouldn't this be lovely! I have always wanted an SSD!

http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/35b57o/


----------



## Jooky

Yes please! Do want!


----------



## majin662

GIGGIDY. Count me in


----------



## begjr2

I'm in kind sir


----------



## Okunote

Me Please!


----------



## ogboba

Sweet


----------



## friend'scatdied

Yes please!


----------



## SOCOM_HERO

in 2 win


----------



## spyros07

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mongol

In! i've always been a loyal OCZ'er


----------



## Sozin

I want this. In.


----------



## Dezixn

Im in!


----------



## ChronoBodi

im in, this would be sick if i ever win this.


----------



## -ice

Pick me Pick ME!


----------



## Dr. Fragger

Count me in!

Go OCZ and OCN! You rock.


----------



## Xyxox

I'm in


----------



## WhatTheHeo

Awe yea, gotta get myself a SSD considering they're in a shortage now


----------



## Xyphyr

In for the SSD.


----------



## moosehead11

IN!!!

Would love one of these to replace my 60gig Vertex which is getting kind of full


----------



## Lutsk92

Winner says what.


----------



## That Guy

I do believe I must say IN!

Thank you OCZ. Great for PR.


----------



## karmuhhhh

In, thank you


----------



## Icekilla

I'm SO in!!


----------



## m33pm33p

IN! Fo Sho!


----------



## krisz9

in!


----------



## OJX

Yes please.


----------



## PCWIZMTL

IIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!


----------



## Mattb2e

Sweet giveaway! Thanks OCZ, and OCN


----------



## Thryack

in, with less than 0.01 chance to win lol


----------



## hesho

that's neat. Right now, get a SSD instead of a HD because HD prices are INSANE.


----------



## cavallino

IN


----------



## huga

Thingin here. =P


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Pffffffff!!!!

Count me in!


----------



## CoreXE

Vertex 3 FTW! I'm in of course!


----------



## Safor

Awesome, despite the 130 pages of others...


----------



## Jake_620

IN! would be crazy not to!


----------



## Relevant Wing

In Thanks









Also thanks to OCZ


----------



## Jonsu

May the luckiest one win


----------



## identitycrisis

In, was gonna buy a smaller SSD last night, glad I waited!


----------



## mortimersnerd

My V-raptors need replacing.


----------



## damocash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thryack*
> 
> in, with less than 0.01 chance to win lol


Better odds than a lottery win!!!
I say count me in!!!!!

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammerdin

toast


----------



## MMJA

Awesome prize! Would be a good upgrade over my Vertex 2!


----------



## KG363




----------



## SlideRulz

I'm in, thanks


----------



## Alphonze

Hello my name is Alphonze.


----------



## macsters

i am totally in.


----------



## aesthetics1

;O.......

Perfecto! I'm in.


----------



## AoHxBram

Im in


----------



## dasisfranz

I'm in!


----------



## kidrem

Count me in!


----------



## Snowmen

Don't bother making a draw for it, I'll take it.


----------



## XxSacrificedSonsxX

I'm In!


----------



## confed

i'm in on this


----------



## anershay

INNNNN!


----------



## Dirtyworks

I could use another SSD


----------



## Shrimp

Count me in guys!


----------



## sn0w

Count me in suckas!


----------



## Speedma11229

In!


----------



## Philistine

Awesome!


----------



## pLuhhmm

In


----------



## LongLasting

i might win? let see!


----------



## killnine

In for the win!

Thanks guys.


----------



## esocid

Totally in.


----------



## freeride

Me gusta !


----------



## bayourebel

Im in Thanks


----------



## TaT3rs

Count me in!


----------



## MotO

Better chance than winning the lottery so whatever. I'm in.


----------



## eXe.Lilith

Count me in please


----------



## Bear907

Huzzah! I'm in


----------



## Darkknight512

In!


----------



## Faster_is_better

Tis the season!!!! to WINNNN!!!!!!!!


----------



## raiderxx

Wheeeee!


----------



## Jayduv

Good luck to all but i hope i win


----------



## ahriman

Oh yeah


----------



## Fletcher Carnaby

In, thanks!


----------



## Polarghost

I'm in... Thank You OCN and OCZ


----------



## MadGoat

OoO...

Would be nice to have 240gb of sexah!

Been waiting for the 240gb prices to drop... 120gb is nice... but Just not enough space for the price...

Count me in!


----------



## Aestylis

Woot!. In for sure. I could use this.


----------



## spawnlink

Who doesn't like free stuff?


----------



## Aparition

Sweet In please!

Papa needs a new recording drive!


----------



## Jamanious

Count me in for this.


----------



## *the_beast*

In!


----------



## PARTON

IN.


----------



## greatg

That would make a great x-mas gift under the tree (for me)


----------



## sprower

Oh wow...


----------



## lolmont

Did I win?


----------



## cDgRazoray

GLHF EVERYONE!


----------



## xTank Jones16x

Well I've never been known for my luck, but no harm in trying.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## stren

Surweet!


----------



## stvptrsn

Here's hoping.


----------



## RhysLadhani

I WANT IT! I WANT IT!! anyone have any idea when SSDs are gonna have more capacity? I really want an SSD but I can't afford to spend $500 for 240gb. A 750gb or 1tb SSD would be awesome. Id spend $500 on that.


----------



## Flakdot

=O
=O
=O


----------



## Nugu

Do want


----------



## nbmjhk6

In!!


----------



## Gray Fox

In! I'd like a step up from my 40gb Intel haha


----------



## DrBrownfinger

in


----------



## Prymus

Ocn Rocks thanks for t he Chance. I'm in.


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

What with the incline of HDD prices, this would be an excellent addition to my new PC I'm currently building. Count me in!

- SIMPSONATOR


----------



## Admiral AnimE




----------



## Shurr

wow in!


----------



## Syris77

Im in!!


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

This is exciting i'm in!!


----------



## muels7

OCN is great!!! I am so in for this


----------



## stormcr4nk

Hell yeah


----------



## Superplush

I'd love one of these especially seeing as I'm building my GF a new pc about the time the competition ends.

<3 OCZ parts and love OCN for them being winnable!


----------



## whosloosin92

In!! This would be awesome to have.


----------



## MistaBernie

This would be awesome!


----------



## Sooner348

In!!


----------



## dejanh

In...can always use more SSDs!


----------



## Kreeker

Pretty please.


----------



## XSCounter

Oh hi!


----------



## openchut82

Count me in for sure.


----------



## Captaincaveman

In, and good luck to everyone


----------



## BinaryBird

Count me in....


----------



## MrCrowley428

lets do this! .... IN


----------



## daman246

Omg you sir are a God i cant believe this contest awesome Im in!


----------



## Champian

In!


----------



## Ash568

hell yeah in in in in could with this


----------



## Teppich

In! I have a vertex 2 in my laptop and a solid 3 in my desktop. Love my OCZ SSDs


----------



## jsc1973

Count me in. I could use one of those.


----------



## Iislsdum

In! May the luckiest overclocker win!


----------



## txtrkandy

SIGN ME UP!!


----------



## Slappy Mcgee

Oh please count me in. I would love to finally update to SSD performance







Thank you OCZ And OCN for offering the chance to win this to the members of OCN









Wanted to note when I first tried to post I kept getting a Server response that it could not be processed at this time I was Like NOOOOoooooooooo I wanna chance to win







But its working ok now


----------



## fudge_umms

Ayeeeeeeee


----------



## fluffy wabbit

i be totes in brah.


----------



## darksandz93

this is awesome!! I hope I win!!


----------



## Blue Marker

In! Thank you for the opportunity OCN and OCZ.


----------



## 2002dunx

Please !


----------



## coddoc

Under the foft-expressed "due theory" I'm a lock to win this SSD.


----------



## akazzz

Hi. I'm ...


----------



## twistedalpha

One day a turtle came by to a local Bar full of rabbits. The rabbits started teasing the turtle about how they are very slow on drinking. The turtle felt insulted so he reminded all the rabbits inside the Bar about who won the race between the rabbit and the turtle. Out of nowhere one rabbit is so pissed that he punched the turtle so hard that the turtle didn't noticed it and got easily thrown out of the Bar. A year later the turtle came back angry and furious and started shouting "Okay who's the one who punched me in the face?"

Ba dum tish!! _oh god i'm sooo lame







_


----------



## 96shox

#winning (i hope)


----------



## kubo

free stuff


----------



## El_Capitan

I'm in! If I win, I may have to start buying SSD's from OCZ instead of Crucial, Intel, Mushkin, Corsair, and Kingston.


----------



## Nova.

In, thanks for doing this!


----------



## virtualmadden

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## SiK GambleR

God Damn, I'm In!


----------



## SpiritGear

In


----------



## windmaster0

Whos in with two thumbs.

THIS GUY


----------



## ayyini

in!


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Cmon!


----------



## LuckySe7ens

in, good luck to me


----------



## SeanPoe

In.


----------



## Tronic707x

OMG! what are the odds of winning,

Defienetly in!


----------



## sjaakmatje

In!


----------



## TinDaDragon

spamming is the answer :|


----------



## glinux

WOOT I'm in!!


----------



## spiderxjz82

My Corsair F160 just gave in, feels like a magnetic drive again! I would die for one of these!!


----------



## erocker

In please!

Thank you!


----------



## te0o

May the Force be with me!


----------



## Semedar

I'm so in!


----------



## Nr2

I'm in.


----------



## owbert

it would breathe new life into my system!


----------



## monsterrose

SWeet deal love to use it for many of my games and using it just to run windows off of


----------



## Coma

Can't win without trying


----------



## Hard Line

I would love to be entered in this contest !!!


----------



## GameBoy

In.


----------



## azianai

INNNN


----------



## solsamurai

Yes! I would love this!







In for the Vertex win!


----------



## Seped

I'm in


----------



## Mikecdm

Thats an awesome prize, I'd love to have one of those.


----------



## razr m3

Innnn







my lappy could use a faster drive.


----------



## xxpinoyxx

Count me IN!


----------



## jtluongo

PUT ME IN COACH!!!!


----------



## ThePhlood

In. I have been wanting an ssd for so long


----------



## Rust1d?

I'm in!


----------



## linxmaster

Definitely in on this.


----------



## dr4gon

awesome, thanks ocn and ocz!


----------



## awdrifter

Definitely IN!


----------



## goldbranch

Totally in, thanks.


----------



## xioros

in


----------



## GanjaSMK

What a giveaway! In!


----------



## chronostorm

in please!


----------



## MahiMahiMahi

The odds of me getting this are pretty slim. *crosses fingers*


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

In. Cheers


----------



## killerhz

in cause i love me some OCN


----------



## CovertCover

In!


----------



## BarryBadrinath

In for this


----------



## dkim1359

IN!!


----------



## Lombax

posting in a freebie thread


----------



## zackadavis

I could use one of those!


----------



## Garvani

in with a grin!


----------



## Cykososhull

In FTW! Kudos to OCZ and OCN!


----------



## Xavier1421

In for 1


----------



## czblackeagle

I'd love to have this ssd!


----------



## iLLicit1

IN4THEWIN


----------



## Socko1965

Count me in


----------



## Monocog007

In!! Thanks Chipp.


----------



## XiZeL

thank you OCZ







im in!


----------



## mechati

Count me in for this cool ssd.


----------



## NoTiCe

In. Thanks OCZ!


----------



## scyy

I'm in.


----------



## CravinR1

OMG IN IN IN


----------



## pcenvy88

I WIN!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

By casting my entry, I am making the odds that much worse for everyone else. In.


----------



## Xinoxide

Gotta hop on this.


----------



## krz94

I am IN!

Thank you!


----------



## Moheevi_chess

IN please


----------



## insaneXIII

In! Wow odds are pretty steep already


----------



## The Will

In.


----------



## billbartuska

In...............


----------



## Boris4ka

In







This is awesome


----------



## Pozpenguin

In

GIMME GIMME


----------



## Sidious

Count me in!


----------



## Viegas23

Sweeeeeeeeeet


----------



## KC_Flip

I'm in. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Cpyro




----------



## Exidous

/raise hand? I think I would like to be included in this shennanigans of awesomeness.


----------



## armourcore9brker

Who wouldn't be in on this?


----------



## h4rdcor3

Thanks OCZ!


----------



## DraLLoC

Count me in please!! I have always wanted one of these puppies!


----------



## chroniX

Count me in please, thanks!


----------



## Joephis19

In!


----------



## grimreaper01

Is this better then the OCZ 120 that had not so good reviews?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Okay, this time I really hope I win because the GTX285 card I was gonna win in Cyberboy's thread was a fraud but it's Chipp so it's legit this time.


----------



## fyn3zt

in


----------



## Coopa

Good eye might!


----------



## nexos

Why would I not throw in my chances? In


----------



## lokilipe

Count me in please, thx


----------



## thiosk

I would love to win one of these bad boys!


----------



## fnkskyline07

In!!!


----------



## srsdude

Oh yes!


----------



## General Disarray

Yes please.


----------



## JedixJarf

Omg do want


----------



## UsedPaperclip

That is nice, I hope to finally win something here on OCN







And it will save me some money instead of getting an M4.


----------



## rdrdrdrd

in for my snowball in hells chance


----------



## mrinnocent

I'm in


----------



## jpao

this will be mine.


----------



## soth7676

Count me in!!!.


----------



## (=PeTe=)

Wow, In.


----------



## airbozo

Thanks for the drive!


----------



## Hellfighter

Do want in!


----------



## Op125

In


----------



## d0gZpAw

Include me in this drawing!


----------



## Hillskill

Fingers crossed. Wish me luck!


----------



## Majin SSJ Eric

I have the worst luck ever but what the heck, I'm in!


----------



## Gallien

Holy moly I'm in!


----------



## ShortAlieN

GASP! I so need a SSD. I want faster BF3 load times


----------



## Pae929

I would really love to win this!







It would be awesome!


----------



## NightHawK360

I would like to have another SSD. I'm in!


----------



## A-LiL-KiD'S-RiG

IM IN







THANKS OCZ


----------



## GuardianDuo

THE POSTS IN THIS THREAD ARE OVER 9000!

wIN PL0X!


----------



## Psykopathic

Wow Thanks OCZ!


----------



## Lefty67

in plz


----------



## Helmsdg

Gimme a go.

--David--


----------



## ruairi

IN, SILENCE AT LAST MAYBE


----------



## MasterDruid2007

In X) thanks OCN and OCZ.
old raptor needs an upgrade.


----------



## froogle

This would complete my rig!
I love you OCN!


----------



## HeWhoDared

Why not.

In. Thanks OCZ!


----------



## akai

It's in a book, just take a look!

A READING RAINBOWWWWWW


----------



## Kyo

In for my first SSD


----------



## JMCB

In! This would be sick.


----------



## BodgeITandRun

Count me in please.


----------



## Shub

Exciting -- I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jkontra13

plox


----------



## Hatchet

Oh Boy Howdy!


----------



## Frosty88

Definitely in!

I have mentioned lately how much I love OCN?


----------



## Homeles

Man, I could so use one of these. Me please!


----------



## sgr215

I'm in. Thanks OCN!


----------



## Disturbed117

Im in if shipping is free lol


----------



## Benladesh

136 pages within 24 hours?! Crazy!

I'm in


----------



## brandontaz2k2

I'm in







Thanks


----------



## Athlon

Might as well give it a go. Might just be my first SSD!


----------



## mrw1986

Would kill for one of these, but I don't have the money


----------



## lob3s

DO WANT

In!


----------



## swarm87

super fast, virtually heatless drive for FREE? sounds good to ME; im in


----------



## iconsam

That would be awesome. In!


----------



## Jhill27

Would be nice..


----------



## Zeek

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

IM SO IN ON THIS! =D Thanks for the amazing giveaway bro, havent seen something this awesome in a while =]


----------



## FlAwLeSS_666

I am so in for this!


----------



## theblah

In1


----------



## mr soft

Yes please , in.








I´d love to move away from platters.


----------



## Du-z

Ohhh Im so in!


----------



## TG_bigboss

OCZ FTW! ive been looking at this model but like you said they quite expensive. Glad to see OCZ interested in the forums too! =)


----------



## E30M3

very in. plz?


----------



## R1VER5

In. I need a SSD!


----------



## jbobb

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## squishysquishy

I would love to have the opportunity to have a SSD in my rig...it would make a killer swap file drive. Until I burn it out.

No where does it say how they will be contacting us. I would assume though the personal message section.


----------



## Keyan

awesoommmee


----------



## Mugabuga

WAT. IN IN IN IN IN.


----------



## getbigtony

I could use this... main HD been out of space


----------



## illipinoG

woot! I'm in!


----------



## Jokah

Got to be in it to win it.


----------



## SlyFox

I'm in!


----------



## xPwn

IN!!!


----------



## VulcanDragon

I want it! Gimme!!!


----------



## biscuit96

250gb? Me Gusta

Wouldn't mind that


----------



## dougshell

Well even if i dont win, i think im going to buy one soon..

Im in!!!


----------



## Jobotoo

Awesome, in, thanks!!!


----------



## Airolden

In of course.


----------



## SporkofdooM

In!


----------



## darkstar585

I am SO IN


----------



## lil-tom7

Im in!!!


----------



## snorbaard

Definitely in ftw!


----------



## Zakel2

In xD


----------



## Craigz0rz

I'm in!


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

In!


----------



## gameworm

I've been wanting my own ssd. Maybe I'll finally see for myself how fast they really are.


----------



## darth509

It would be so cool to win this. I really need an ssd to finish my build.


----------



## xUrban

+1


----------



## Kagemucha

Please choose me! <3


----------



## Skyflakes

Yay! Maybe I can finally have an ssd. In.


----------



## Night197

that would be a nice addition as a gaming ssd


----------



## DailyShot

THAT WOULD BE A FANTASTIC UPGRADE....IN.


----------



## Sukach

In please.


----------



## USFORCES

Thanks, OCZ & OCN.

It took me 5 tries before this posted?


----------



## toast

This would round out my system perfectly ... Homework go alot faster, running GNS3 act..


----------



## selectstriker2

count me in for this awesome give away!


----------



## Jaromir

IN !!!!!


----------



## experience333

Totally in. Big fan of OCZ, and I need one!


----------



## homer98

Nice ssd, definitely in !


----------



## DeathAvenger

In ! That would be amazing


----------



## gokumhz

IN!!

Thanks for the contest


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

with 1400+ posts in here already, it's slim odds.

I've always been a bit of a gamblin' man, though. I'm in.


----------



## jiYub

In it to win it!


----------



## jdean123

I'm in. I'd love to have an SSD. Maybe on Geoff V1.5. Once Geoff V1 has been finished... Although, it will always be a work in progress!


----------



## -Allen-

I am in!


----------



## jfizz84

In for lucky draw...


----------



## gnarlybug5

ill take it! IN!!!


----------



## Hapanese

Dibs!!!


----------



## Liability

Awesome


----------



## Zelx

The odds are slim but im taking a shot....IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nmdehaan

In! I need an ssd soo bad. My 4 drive raid 0 set up isn't fast enough...


----------



## PatSharp

Yes please!


----------



## mychu

Count me in


----------



## derekc4

hi!


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I would love to win this


----------



## nickkay

in in in


----------



## NoGuru

Ohh, I like speed!


----------



## Parts

Awesome. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## jonespwns

Count me in. I've wanted. Ssd for a long time


----------



## dinkledork

Sir Dinkledork is in.


----------



## BootlegPete

count me in


----------



## buddyboy

Awesome in! thanks...
Have always wanted to get a SSD in the system to see what they can really do.


----------



## iiDRUMCOREii

Please include me in the choosing of this contest! ^_^


----------



## Haze80

Wayne the Brain is in.


----------



## repiv89

in


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

Sweet giveaway.


----------



## MGX1016

IN!


----------



## Z32

Wow!!!!! 240GB!!!!!
IN!!!!





















THANKS OCZ for supporting our community!!


----------



## PsikyoJebus

Count me in. I'm in the market for an SSD. It should pair well with my Ivy Bridge setup when the CPUs come out!


----------



## kow_ciller

Im in.

Need an SSD


----------



## mistrallov

OCZ makes good stuff


----------



## inzi

free ssd, ill take that.


----------



## JCG

Definitely in.


----------



## Blinkwing

That's very nice of OCZ to do that.


----------



## ryanpowell1989

Nice I'm in.


----------



## MiKE_nz

As of now I've got a 1 in 1449 chance of winning. I cant possibly lose


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

WOW, OH WOW! Count me in


----------



## .Sup

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Kainers

Nice! :O Would love this.


----------



## _TwIsTeD_

In it to win it! Thanks OCZ and Overclock.net!


----------



## aoc51

in thanks!


----------



## Lukeovcas

Count me in!


----------



## K2mil

Totally in for guarantee WIN


----------



## crizthakidd

you already know the deal


----------



## mad0314

In!


----------



## Laurifer

thanks for the chance! im in.


----------



## steadly2004

In baby


----------



## risinglava

This is awesome! Bump.


----------



## Maxxa

Oh hells yeah, that's a nice piece of hardware you got there.


----------



## PaleMan

Great giveaway! Count me in!


----------



## yoyo711

Nice I'm in


----------



## samuel002

Yay thanks OCZ!


----------



## famous1994

I'm in, I could use it for a laptop I'm buying!


----------



## iceblade008

Holy moley this is awesome!


----------



## alancsalt

Suppose you've got to be in it to win it....


----------



## trev179

I'm in would speed things up nicely : ) im in!!!


----------



## $ilent

in! thanks chipp and OCZ!


----------



## Samurai707

In!


----------



## Hexa

I would like to be in


----------



## Barry

Im in,thanks


----------



## moonmanas

Count me in please


----------



## majini7

Weeeeeeeeee!!!OCZ rocks!!!!


----------



## VanillaCena

In!


----------



## PUNK rock

in.


----------



## Worldshaker

Awesome!! In!


----------



## Jamyy10

WOW, what a kind thing to do on OCZ's part and OCN's!

Defiantly in and thanks for this opportunity!


----------



## Big Wiggly

I'm in for the win.


----------



## Padishah

count me in on this one wow good job!!!


----------



## ILOVEPOTtery

Tanks OCZ & OCN! In!


----------



## Nesix

So in for the win.


----------



## [email protected]

I'm in...


----------



## MooMoo

Im for sure in! yaay


----------



## Nexus-7

Free stuff, aaaaAaaaaAaaaagh


----------



## Manji

A new SSD would be great!


----------



## BradleyW

This would make my year! I'm In. Massive fan of OCZ. I've always defended them against the OCZ haters.


----------



## Bobotheklown

Woot let's go!


----------



## vtech1

im in


----------



## Stensby

I'd love one of these to put in my laptop!


----------



## dazedfive

That is cool of ocz I'm in


----------



## nolonger

I'm in!


----------



## DJDannyV

I need an SSD, need dat SSD Caching lol

im in


----------



## denial_

Wo this ould be awsome







. I hope I'll win and good luck to everyone .

I'm in







.


----------



## BeDuckie

I would like this for my new laptop.

Thanks!


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Oh yea, this would make my new rig in progress even more amazing : D

IN IT TO WIN IT! ~.^


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

Sorry, site acted weird and double posted*


----------



## naizarak

in!


----------



## TehStone

I'm the winnar! I can see the future now!


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

I was just looking to buy an SSD and now maybe I won't need to! So in!
-TheDevilsWaffle


----------



## Prox

In, OCZ makes great SSD's.


----------



## nickjans3

I'm in!


----------



## Akumajou

Never had an SSD before. Would be sweet.


----------



## sdla4ever

WOOT need a new drive for my projects so they aren't on my OS drive.


----------



## evilferret

In and thanks for the contest!

Now back to reading more threads.


----------



## MBallen

IN!


----------



## Wheezo

SSSSSSSD!!!


----------



## TheReaperWaits

Awesome, in!


----------



## Bedo

Definitely in!


----------



## frmchs311

Never won anything in my life, so in!


----------



## gotendbz1

in FTW


----------



## RJacobs28

In


----------



## myst88

Might as well give it a chance!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

In to win!


----------



## gritz

Whoaaa .... this would be good. I have put in 3 OCZ ssds so far .... fast and smooth, even with XP. But I sure could use another. :^)))


----------



## Fletcherea

Wow. nice give away, in for sure!


----------



## OTHG_ChefTreb

IN! I need my first SSD


----------



## jrbroad77

In! I sooo want the fastest 240GB SSD for my laptop







!


----------



## Los Hog

Ok da hog is down for it


----------



## AMD SLI guru

ooooo do want!


----------



## xXSebaSXx

I can haz Vertex 3 pls? That would be a very nice improvement over my lowly V2 60GB drive.


----------



## Vboogs

I'm in!


----------



## Nekodemon09

Good luck to you guys too =)


----------



## ski-bum

Count me in!!


----------



## Mr_Nibbles

In!


----------



## Xeroeth

Sign me uuupp


----------



## NineteenEleven

So in!


----------



## KipH

I have wanted one of these for so long. Please count me in with thanks.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Count me in!


----------



## dominique120

Totally in! Thanks OCZ and OCN


----------



## Geglamash

Overclock is turning into Santa with all these give aways!








In!


----------



## notafinger!

Count me in too please.


----------



## TheWiz

This is great!


----------



## adgame

in!


----------



## jach11

count me in!


----------



## GeforceGTS

In


----------



## itchyBlood

In! Feeling lucky!!


----------



## Phork

In


----------



## deviot

awesome! im in


----------



## Jotun

Im in!


----------



## lithgroth007

Awesome, Totally IN


----------



## CrunchyApple

Wow there's so many posts! I'm in


----------



## Swiftes

In for this


----------



## Grath

Never used an SSD before, in please!


----------



## brute maniac

in for sure.


----------



## loony

in


----------



## Dudeson169

So in!







AWESOME


----------



## cravinmild

in in in in in in in in in in in in in like flin


----------



## grandestfail9190

I'm in!


----------



## dropkickninja

In please!! Quite the prize


----------



## Unknownm

Count me in!!!

always wanted to own a SSD


----------



## Thewizard6985

oh yea, would love to have this SSD for my main drive ;-)


----------



## ggoodd

i would be in for this!


----------



## bootscamp

I could use an upgrade from 128gb

You gotta be in it to win it.

Thanks OCZ and OCN.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Is this still open after 1500 replies? If so, I'm in lol.


----------



## davidrt4

im in got to love another ssd


----------



## fritx

Count me in, i need one for my main machine









Sent from my G2X using Tapatalk


----------



## Willanhanyard

hi there people on earth


----------



## Moparman

Well ill try to win this one.


----------



## Trev0r269

Who couldn't use a free ssd?


----------



## munaim1

Wow, thanks for the opportunity chipp!!!

IN


----------



## matty0610

Mother of god.jpg

in


----------



## jmcu

I want it .....


----------



## microman

i would REALLY like to own this...


----------



## hitman1985

in, need a upgrade badly anyways







thanks for the chance of a nice SSD!


----------



## Al plants Corn

I won't win but still cool


----------



## ocman

*I'm in for AWESOME!!!*


----------



## Mopiko Laila

count me in...


----------



## shzero0

Thanks OCZ!


----------



## Toothless

I'm in too! XD


----------



## Sickened1

In!


----------



## Shadow_Foxx

This would be a great replacement for my 60GB vertex II







OCZ all the way!


----------



## Dinksta

I want one! I have a IDE drive in my pc and put this next to it just to trollloll


----------



## mnkeyprince

Super In!


----------



## Rkkonrad

ssd ssd ssd


----------



## Ysbl

Ooh. Do want.


----------



## DF is BUSY

sick giveaway!

definitely in


----------



## MR KROGOTH

In.


----------



## decali

I'd love this! I need a laptop for grad school: throwing this in there'd be beyond wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## nawon72

Beats waiting for the price to drop.


----------



## Remonster

Well that's generous of them, I'd like one to replace my Intel X25-M which died recently.


----------



## flyingsaucers

in!


----------



## voodoo71

In Please. Thanks to OCN and OCZ.


----------



## amang

Pick me, Sir Chipp....


----------



## ArchLinuxFTW

In, thanks for getting us this offer Chipp!


----------



## noak

in


----------



## Modus

oh do want!


----------



## Aesir

Me rikey.


----------



## Zhany

In do want ssd doooo want


----------



## knoxy_14

count me in!!!


----------



## hollywood406

Sweet!! I'm IN like flynt!


----------



## mothman

Pick me, Pick me. I'd love to try one of the OCZ Vertex 3's


----------



## Kick

Nice. In, thanks!


----------



## ocman

I'm in x 2


----------



## ocman

I'm in x 3


----------



## Ranger98

In!!!


----------



## Andstraus

An SSD would really sweet right now!


----------



## tucsondude

my hard drive is going to take a dump soon...

IN


----------



## kpriess

IN--


----------



## oc_4_life

ssd? im in


----------



## Ophan

Damn. This is one of the last upgrades that I've held off because of the prohibitive price. Getting one for free would be awesome!


----------



## MIGhunter

Sign me up, I'd love some SSD action. While we're at it, convince them to give away an OCZ sponsored super sytstem


----------



## brasslad

Perfect Black Friday deal, I can even afford it. In!


----------



## Darkslayer7

In if i may .


----------



## Skuloth

Oh thanks again OCN I love you guys


----------



## blupupher

in


----------



## Balsagna

I'm most definitely in.

Need another SSD for the wife's computer.


----------



## morecheese

Also in!


----------



## AMD_King

totally in for that sucker!!


----------



## Atechet

I am most definitely apart of this!


----------



## -iceblade^

I would like to enter, please


----------



## jetpuck73

In!!!


----------



## eden999

In it to win it!


----------



## golfergolfer

I am so in this... Have always wanted one


----------



## groundzero9

Good luck everyone.


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

This would be great for my upcoming build, I'm in!!


----------



## Munchkinpuncher

Count me in please!


----------



## 713King

Wow! Thanks for this great give away. Let the random number generator choose me!


----------



## LogiTekkers

Count me in! I don't have an ssd and am buying a new case this week so this would suit it beautifully


----------



## akshep

in


----------



## gooface

count me IN! I really would love to add a SSD to my rig, that would make it complete!


----------



## micul

in in in


----------



## mx3orange

In.  at the odds of winning this though


----------



## CarFreak302

Epic. OCN has to be the best place for giveaways on the internet. Oh, IN!


----------



## Dillinger

DEF in for this


----------



## Buckmoney

In here like swimwear!


----------



## gotskil

I'm in!!!


----------



## Fatalrip

in please


----------



## Momentarily

Another SSD would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jt520814

in!


----------



## sillykid

IN!


----------



## Elxir

This would be so amazing, i'm in. Would push me to finally make my desktop


----------



## Jpope

I'm getting ready to build a new machine and this beast would give it a good heartbeat.


----------



## ironsurvivor

Dang a 240gb, totally in.


----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## Blueduck3285

In!

Thanks OCN!


----------



## ironsurvivor

In


----------



## ShadowAndrew

Ooohh I'm definitely in for this!


----------



## CryWin

In on 1st page.


----------



## KJ4MRC

Sweet!


----------



## Tator Tot

In for the win cause I need a big SSD. My 32GB just won't cut it for my needs.


----------



## Brootull

In


----------



## l3eans

Never had a ssd in my life before, in.


----------



## xxrabid93

So in!


----------



## Cerberus

Sweet! In


----------



## Rawring

Im in!


----------



## madformoney

YAY!


----------



## FlashFir

1 post = in?


----------



## grillinman

Oooo this would be sweet!


----------



## sockpirate

innn


----------



## Biggiex

WOW, im in ofcourse. THANKS!


----------



## dhenzjhen

Awesome. I'm in!!


----------



## importpsycho

OMG i made my first post just couple of hours before this Thread!
lucky me!


----------



## xFk

sweet, im in!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In...... and crossing my fingers.......this is like the millionth contest I've entered.........still hoping though.....LOL!!! I really love this!!!


----------



## Metaldude

Count me in.


----------



## kevingreenbmx

I would love one of those...









Thanks guys!


----------



## weeble

I'm in !!!!


----------



## N3C14R

In! Do want!!!


----------



## Dude5082

Awesome contest, In!


----------



## kscaveman

count me in!!


----------



## radaja

i, in


----------



## majini7

im in!!!!!


----------



## ShatteringBlue

WOAH. I've never had an SSD. In!


----------



## djriful

*Innn.....*


----------



## methy

chances are probably quite slim for me (based on my location) but this is one of the last things i need for my build


----------



## xXxALLANxXx

I'm In.

That's why I always loved OCN and OCZ.


----------



## Omegawd

I'm in.


----------



## jkpheonix

Wow I would love an ssd. I'm in.


----------



## technodanvan

In!


----------



## iamwardicus

Count me in please







I'd love a Windows 7 drive that I can just install games (read: World of Warcraft / Diablo 3) onto


----------



## Byrnes57

Count me in.


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

im in im new let me win please


----------



## t00sl0w

word yo


----------



## PlatonicBS

I could use an SSD sure would be fun to play with. Count me in


----------



## cyanmcleod

umm... in


----------



## dylan.irving

Sound good, would be nice to win. Best of luck to all.
CHeers


----------



## hello im sean

i can haz fast solid state drive please


----------



## refeek

Mother of god!

In!


----------



## ccrunner863

I'm in!!!!


----------



## 2thAche

I'm in for this!!


----------



## Heat

o hai I want one.


----------



## Shozzking

In!


----------



## XReflection

I want


----------



## Justin Cider

I'm in fo'sho!


----------



## ScribbyDaGreat

innie!!


----------



## hednik

Howdy all ! With HD prices lately it's a nice treat


----------



## Dan816

Yes Please!

I'm in.


----------



## Riks

Very drunk and very in!!!!!


----------



## Firehawk

I'm in.


----------



## magna224

I was just thinking of purchasing an SSD but I think ill wait. In please, and thanks OCZ and OCN.


----------



## giganews35

imb4200pages... wow what a great giveaway!


----------



## H3||scr3am

IN! If I win I'll do a freebie on the BNIB 60GB Vertex3 I just picked up lol


----------



## Pedgette

in!


----------



## Daveros

In!


----------



## Nicnivian

So very in!

Sent from my XT910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zulli85

In!!


----------



## Twinnuke

Hi







I'l love a 240GB one, Good luck everyone


----------



## brownieapple

oh wow.i am down! here is to hoping i win!


----------



## KaiserDragon

I kind need an SSD, so sure I am in.


----------



## blaze0079

in in in!!!


----------



## answ3r

Cool beans! In!


----------



## nevermiind

In! = ]


----------



## Futan

In.


----------



## AdvanSuper

innnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## NateST

Would be nice to have more SSD space!


----------



## metal_gunjee

Count me in. I badly need a SSD!


----------



## Benjammin

deffidently in. could really use a bigger ssd


----------



## Gr0ve

So in I can't get out.


----------



## WillyRay

In


----------



## Extreme Newbie

A SSD sounds great, count me in please.


----------



## caffeinescandal

I'm in! Lets test my luck this time...


----------



## choLOL

in


----------



## joarangoe

innnnn


----------



## Stevenne

in


----------



## SQUIDPANTS

count me in make a nice xmas pressie for me


----------



## DrGroove

Oooo I'm in


----------



## labbu63

im in


----------



## Epyon415

Dont mind if I do! Just what I need for my recent upgrade...HELP ME SANTA!


----------



## IrishCarBomb

A free SSD? Yes please.


----------



## GREG MISO

when will it be announced and how will they announce it?


----------



## cloudbyday

So we can post multiple times? How does that not improve our chances?

I am in!


----------



## katana2k3

Free ssd would be nice


----------



## MrBalll

Amazing giveaway. Definitely in.


----------



## behappy

Wow, thats super cool of them


----------



## MacNcheese

Would love this! Thnx OCZ


----------



## spitty13

Too much want


----------



## Farmer Boe

I'm in!


----------



## Vitaminx

I'm in.


----------



## Aggrotech

fairly new to ocn but im lovin this site <3


----------



## Ctrl_Alt_Delete

its mine its mine its mine


----------



## Dranx

Nuoh god CAN I HAS!?!?


----------



## Manischewitz

im gonna win


----------



## Thecityskies

I'm in!


----------



## Germanian

im in i would love a SSD in my rig thanks for doing this


----------



## cal1112333

/rolling I hope I win, been wanting one of these alot!


----------



## bavman

I want in!!


----------



## crashdummy35

*OMG. I'm in on this.*

Would be a real reason to finish my next build.

Thanks, OCN, and OCZ for the chance to win an epic prize.


----------



## slngsht

I could definitely use a drive for the new build that will happen at SOME point.


----------



## CWell1337

Well yeah of course I want in on this. However as the saying goes, "If it wasn't for bad luck, I'd have no luck at all." Ho-hum


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hell yeah! I'm in :] Wouldn't mind the extra space and speed


----------



## fatlardo

Woooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Me me me!


----------



## accskyman

... I would LOVE to win this... Awesome giveaway!!


----------



## stealthybox

_**faints**_


----------



## xlastshotx

I need an ssd so bad, im in


----------



## gelatin_factory

Right here pleasies!


----------



## wickedout

Please include me in the give away! 240GB SSD is rocking!


----------



## vr_nguyen

me me me


----------



## Higgins

In. After buying an agility 3 for my laptop, I have seen the SSD light.


----------



## Diamondhead

I'm in it to win it!


----------



## Darkchisel

gotta be in it to win it!! and this would be the icing on my cake for my new rig!!


----------



## billythekid2012

this is sweet im in


----------



## zephyulos

SNATCH SNATCH SNATCH!!

me want ssd =]


----------



## whipple16

Could really use this!!!


----------



## Mazda6i07

I'm In!!!


----------



## dephekted

IN!


----------



## Tridacnid

In. This would be sick.


----------



## makecoldplayhistory

Super in!

1/1758 chance! Better than the lottery


----------



## phillipg10

In


----------



## eignub

OMG, this would be sweet! totally in


----------



## GuilT1

I would love to win this, I have always wanted an SSD, but found them too expensive. In please.


----------



## xtremenofear

Sick drive, I'm defo in


----------



## Swift Castiel

Oh god I want this so bad T___T


----------



## 3XPeriment

In! Thanks a lot.


----------



## Florida_Dan

In please!









Thanks!


----------



## pjBSOD

Wow, in...

What I'd do for that SSD


----------



## bryce

This is awesome. 240gb SSD.


----------



## Uliena

Very nice..
240 GB SSD from OCZ would be awesome.


----------



## Hellish

When does this close I am feeling lucky and feel like waiting before order an SSD.


----------



## krajee

In it to win it!


----------



## Detroitsoldier

In for this!

Thanks for the great opportunity and giveaway, OCZ!


----------



## iDaryl

i'm in


----------



## hstanford1

So in! Thanks OCN!


----------



## chizel

In it to win it


----------



## SPIK3

I'm in.


----------



## abc123asd

I'm In!


----------



## Su77en187

I want! Count me in! Glad to have this opportunity!


----------



## NastyFish

Inwards!


----------



## Vermillion

In!


----------



## Belander87

Sounds amazing!
Count me in!








B:thumb:est of luck to all.


----------



## SuperSlayer

Woo Hoo for OCZ !


----------



## trulsrohk

count me in


----------



## D3TH.GRUNT

in it


----------



## DNytAftr

in in


----------



## matrix2000x2

If I win my life will be complete. IN!


----------



## Stefy

Oh! 240GB SSD? *so happy








Count me in!


----------



## burningrave101

Would be great to upgrade to a larger 240GB SSD! Thanks for the contest OCZ and OCN


----------



## Ockap1812

I'm in!


----------



## Kai-

looks good, i am in.


----------



## zylonite

I need this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ionstorm66

Nice I would love the upgrade, I could give my old ssd, to my buddy.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Oh my yes!

My current SSD is nearly dead anyhow...


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

This thread got huge real quick. haha


----------



## christian_piper

I'd love a SSD for my desktop! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Indecisive

I'm sooooooo in on this! Odd's are horrible but it's soooo worth it!


----------



## Jared2608

Huge is not the word, lol, but hey, a 240GB SSD is no joke!! The best price I've found for one over here is R5906.00, so I'm going to go ahead and say it'll cost a good 6K here to buy this thing!! Hence I'll even pay for shipping from the US if I won this beauty, lol!!


----------



## heyladies

So in for this


----------



## YaGit(TM)

awesomeness as always!


----------



## Thoklarr

i8n


----------



## tkerpj

Never had an SSD... Always wanted one. Thank you


----------



## bige83

Well never have won anything on here but im in for this one


----------



## DannyB0y

In. Thanks


----------



## odin2free

Woah, perfect gift for the holidays...
In this one...Gotta love those generators


----------



## kpo6969

Thank you, never had an SSD.


----------



## Xyxyll

Talk about a sweet deal!


----------



## oblivious

I'm in! Freebies would definitely help out with my current build!


----------



## vmunix

Hook me up!


----------



## Mamurai

Ohh I'm in!

Although I never win these things D:


----------



## PyreSpirit

In! It'll replace the old first gen Vertex I have


----------



## calavera

Dear Santa...


----------



## pvp309rcp

Nice...not big enough for main rig but seems very convenient for my backup.


----------



## Cibic

Am in!


----------



## dj3

gotta be in it to win it!


----------



## mib2347

Count me in


----------



## Raged-Daniel

Most defiantly in. Thanks OCN, OCZ


----------



## bushwickbill

i am in for this


----------



## Qasual

Wish myself luck !


----------



## Mattyd893

Dammit!!!! How have I only just seen this!


----------



## Ken1649

Nice


----------



## asuindasun

In =D


----------



## PrototypeT800

I am in. I would love a SSD.


----------



## Mozzie

Soooooooooo IN ........


----------



## dave1991

In!


----------



## EnzoLT

Good luck everyone!


----------



## XPD541

:O

I mean...










I can pleeeez has pleeeeeeeeez?

pleas..


----------



## Mstrofdashadows

Not sure if my entry went through i can't find it. But im definitely IN. all i need is a SSD to finish my build. thanks


----------



## Jeazy

in! sounds nice! thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Volcom13

In!


----------



## gerikoh

Me want!


----------



## Ragz01

Early christmas present. I want.


----------



## Nighthawkcb650

This would be an excellent upgrade for my rig!!!!


----------



## cozmo5050

i love overclock.net and OCZ


----------



## Licht

Would be much appreciated. Need more space on my work computer.


----------



## ssgwright

early christmas present? heck, this would be my only christmas present lol


----------



## Domino

IMa poastin toast!


----------



## LegitSticks

I hope I'm not to late







I'm defiantly in







This would be great to get with my upcoming build.

Thanks OCN









-Shaq


----------



## bobmilkman

This would be great to replace my aging (and FULL) Vertex 2 60gb.


----------



## JMT668

oh im in


----------



## dgp

Definitely in!


----------



## thiru

Thanks, I'm in!


----------



## sumonpathak

I need SSD


----------



## Jackeduphard

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!! PLZ ME!


----------



## Pegar

Wouldn't mind an SSD in general, let alone a vertex 3...


----------



## [March]

I'm in!


----------



## jbert27

count me in
240gb of pure solid state goodness is the kind of upgrade me pc needs


----------



## EightCounts

you cant beat free!


----------



## touchmytotem

Count me in


----------



## iandroo888

would love to try a ssd for once ! Would be so nice


----------



## Synaps3

Freakin sweet! Count me in


----------



## Davidboon

count me in


----------



## r34p3rex

Woahhh I've never had more than 120gb SSD before


----------



## kidshenlong

In


----------



## PrimeBurn

In for a shot.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

In!


----------



## Jaxlb

This is awesome I'm in!


----------



## BigLisy

Absolutely in!


----------



## r3dh3adkid

Here goes nothing!


----------



## yannickhk

in


----------



## The Sorcerer

*sigh* I have bad luck in such contests but what the hell I might win or else I'll just post for the lulz in an effort to win the cake!!!


----------



## chucknorris101

In! thanks ocz


----------



## brollann

I need one!


----------



## cokezone

Hi 

I'm in please.


----------



## papcrap

Oh wow so in I have always wanted a SSD.


----------



## Apridding

I'm In!


----------



## vocroth

Trying out my luck


----------



## Leech

Count me in!


----------



## fishman78

In too! Please and thanks


----------



## PCModderMike

Ah man let me get in on this. What an awesome giveaway, cheers to OCZ and OCN, great job!


----------



## jigglylizard

Hi
Count me in


----------



## CoolZone

Please count me in too!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

In


----------



## Antistatic12

Count me in.

If I dont win I might buy one. These SSD's are great.


----------



## HSG502

Been ages since I was last on OCN, then I see competition =] hurray

In.


----------



## lurkingdevil

Totally In.


----------



## Kommanche

Oh please give it to me! I'd be sooooooooooooooooooooooo happy







I want an SSD so badly, but i'm a poor old student and I can't afford it


----------



## CyberWolf575

Oh yes!







I hope its me haha.


----------



## BigBlue

Im in!


----------



## rainmaker

In... in in in!


----------



## Geronimo25

im in..


----------



## sanket779292

Just, in...


----------



## Pao

I'd like to be considered, Thanks!


----------



## Sir-Lucius

Definitely in!


----------



## sabermetrics

Count me in please!


----------



## sapiq89

I also want !!


----------



## SAZ

Awesome!!!


----------



## sixor

do want, thx


----------



## nepas

OOOOOOOO am deffo in for this,I need a new OS drive


----------



## adino

IN!


----------



## mrhiab

sign me up could sure use one...starving student here


----------



## EnJoY

Yay! OCZ SSD FTW!


----------



## Invidiafanboy

put me in for one!


----------



## yilgrim

i'm definitely in


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee

I'm in. Because I need a storage device more than anything right now.


----------



## molino

nice


----------



## Taylornator

Count me in, I could do with an SSD to speed things up


----------



## Max78

Count me in!


----------



## moshah

gimme gimme gimme gimmme lol


----------



## benlavigne11

I like SSDs! Count me in


----------



## mielie69

In


----------



## trendy

Let me try to win this beast :-]


----------



## mve1907

Awsome. In


----------



## joshd

In.


----------



## edgasket

sweet! in please!


----------



## 66racer

In please


----------



## Grindhouse

In also ! Would love to have an SSD !


----------



## LeoMessi10

Awesomeness! In!


----------



## Randomdude

What's with these INSANE give-aways lately?! Not one to complain though, I'm definitely in!


----------



## steamboat

heck yeah count me in!


----------



## sarjent8907

Must have this ssd !!!!!


----------



## glakr

I want one!


----------



## Locool676

I neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed to win!


----------



## Spacedinvader

OooOooOoooOooohhh shiny...in please!


----------



## Codycjd

Would be awesome to get my hands on that sweet "My SSD is faster than your HDD" sticker ;D


----------



## chanster

Definitely in!


----------



## Desidero

I'm in - I've been dying to try an SSD for a while now.


----------



## ajresendez

In for the win!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk


----------



## KingT

I'm so in..









I would really need one to speed up my vintage rig..









CHEERS..


----------



## Despair

count me in


----------



## mak1skav

Yeah baby, count me in !!!


----------



## mpjo

gimmeh


----------



## Mebby

Count me in!


----------



## Osea23

So in! 5400 rpm drive is such a bottleneck!


----------



## Brut Force

I so want this!


----------



## WC_EEND

ooh, most definitively in


----------



## Liquidpain

In baby!


----------



## stargate125645

Only 193 pages in a day, huh? Count me in, anyway.


----------



## Infinitegrim

IN!!


----------



## myuusmeow

I can has?


----------



## Bigo1087

I HaZ OcZ Sexy Vertxy...240GB


----------



## GeneralCuster44

in again Want this thing bad


----------



## ashmosus

thanks for doing this!


----------



## qwwwizx

IN!


----------



## bce22

Wowza!!! Super sweet

-bce22


----------



## [email protected]

May as well give it a shot!


----------



## Tnt6200

In.


----------



## canukrebel

In!!!


----------



## blackbalt89

Oh I am definitely in for this!


----------



## HarrisLam

IN man.......thats far too kind

I dont live in the US, but ill definitely pay for shipping if necessary


----------



## Zackd

I'm in


----------



## boateye

Why the hell not, i'm in!


----------



## TheTank

Here goes nothing


----------



## holyherbiness

Sweet! Here's to a .05% Chance!


----------



## Soldierside

I'm in!


----------



## mark_thaddeus

In like Flynn!


----------



## HA3AP

Im in!


----------



## adidasfreek

I can has ssdzzzzzz?! I'm in it to win it!


----------



## Cranky000

In for the win








duhhh winning


----------



## afropelican

Im in that would be so awesome!!!!


----------



## Ofosho

In for a free upgrade


----------



## BURNS331

Ohhhh this would be nice to speed up my rig.... Count me IN FTW!!!!


----------



## preston.murrell

im in mythis would help a poor college student


----------



## r4zr

Woo!


----------



## zerobahamut

awesome! I can see it now all my steam games finally on a ssd, no load times...it'd be glorious


----------



## ironman1478

do want


----------



## blangblang

Drooool.


----------



## The Mad Mule

This would be amazing to have! Thanks to both OCN and OCZ for making this happen


----------



## Jayce1971

Count me in!


----------



## Indilinx

tons of generous people lately, OCN + OCZ awesomeness!!!! please count me in =]


----------



## exzacklyright

Man... I swear one day I'll be lucky!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## zalittle

Awesome, I am IN. Thanks for the opportunity. Overclock.net ROCKS!!!!!!!


----------



## tice03

I'm in for one!


----------



## Ctekcop

I'm in too!


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

This thing still going?

Thanks OCZ and OCN


----------



## Faded

I would love myself one of those fancy new drives.









i am definitely IN.


----------



## Tempest_Inc

I'm in.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Razorwind009

Looking for some new hardware. Im in.


----------



## Akusho

Maybe this time I'll get lucky


----------



## FearMeansControl

I wouldn't mind sticking my hat in this ring


----------



## Cuar

I'm in! Would love another SSD.


----------



## slyrunner

I AM IN!!


----------



## musashin

Totally in for this. 64GB would get moved to laptop!


----------



## Jamster325

OMG OMG OMG Awsome!


----------



## Tekgun

This would make an ideal christmas prezzie... to myself


----------



## retro41

I'm all in


----------



## Shodhanth

In please!


----------



## StrictNine

I'm in!


----------



## LukaTCE

I'm in


----------



## kdrxone

In


----------



## james_ant

I'm in, would be nice to make the jump to an SSD.


----------



## Gordon0101

MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Mc'zee

In for minimal load timessssssss


----------



## ZeusAudio

I'm in also!


----------



## Locomotive

Hell yes I'm in!


----------



## CalypsoRaz

In, sir

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Cavi

In please!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

In. Good luck to everyone.

Sent from my T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## GoOffroad

hi in!


----------



## Monsk

in!


----------



## authentic

If I win one... I think I will buy another and have to build a new system to handle them both








I am a sucker for raid 0!
I want a new system... this would be a good reason for one.


----------



## Smackover

In


----------



## JRG

Good deal!


----------



## Junowho

In!


----------



## Oneironaut

me want.


----------



## Alex132

Definitely in


----------



## Destructodave

In.


----------



## BizzareRide

Do want this. It would speed up my laptop significantly.


----------



## ericld

Oh my, could I actually win something to replace my 5 year old IDE hard drive. What great timing since HDD prices are doubling.


----------



## Z Overlord

Sounds good.


----------



## Denz

In please.


----------



## cbabe001

I need this.


----------



## BLACKBIRD002

200+ Pages deep already?!







Count me in!


----------



## Danja

I don't need this, but I want it


----------



## JonnyMark

I would love for that to be my first SSD!


----------



## error10

I hope I'm eligible to win this, even though I just bought a (smaller) Vertex 3.


----------



## Snoopykins

Oh this is definitely relevant to my interests... I was going to be buying an SSD most likely around black friday time anyway. =)


----------



## Magus2727

Pick me Pick me... I need a newer SSD...


----------



## MWMPlayboy

in. for what its worth. sooooooo many entries.


----------



## darkstar585

would a shameless plug of how awesome ocz stuff is improve my odds of winning?


----------



## Ra1nman

Oooooh... I could do with one of these!!


----------



## NotACleverNickname

that thing is sick


----------



## japan1

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Markeh

In, would love this for my sigrig.


----------



## integtonx

OCZ FTW!!!


----------



## Compaddict

In please!


----------



## 636cc of fury

in


----------



## AMD guy

would be nice for my first build


----------



## Tokkan

In please








240Gb SSD is pure win!


----------



## tippy25

Can't win if you don't enter, so I'm entering. can't really afford a SSD, let alone a 240gb model, so winning one would be the only way at this point in time.


----------



## Elite GunnerX

IN!!


----------



## exhaile

In!


----------



## onigiri

Count me in.!


----------



## Clovertail100

Beginning to like these forums, heh.


----------



## d-block

Sign me up please!


----------



## DZSlasher

I want to enter.


----------



## snaguoonkee

i'm in!, doesn't hurt to post


----------



## beegeehost

In it to win it!


----------



## AcidGreen

in


----------



## snoogins

Do want.

Sent from my Nexus S 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Halfdead14

Do want! Count me in.


----------



## tonking

yes im in!!!


----------



## gregory121295

In!


----------



## ClickJacker

count me in


----------



## LemonSlice

In!


----------



## Trials

Mememememememe


----------



## anirpic

In


----------



## CTRLurself

Totally in.


----------



## sivarthcaz

YES. count me in.


----------



## GOTFrog

Need this badly, my HDDs really suck
Pick me! Pick me!

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MeeMoo220

In please.


----------



## Emperor

In


----------



## yamo

In for one, would make a great gift for my fellow EECS friends.


----------



## Epona

In!


----------



## AMD2600

In. Thanks.


----------



## DEC_42

Here's to the minuscule chance everyone everyone has of winning this thing! I'm in.


----------



## peezysc

Count me in. Thanks


----------



## kdon

Definitely in!!! Sick giveaways nowadays on ocn!







Thanks guys


----------



## ColdRush

In for this!


----------



## Nick2253

Oh, man, I'm totally in!


----------



## TinDaDragon

I wanna win


----------



## Blindrage606

In.


----------



## pauldovi

In!


----------



## gsa700

OCN is so sweet. I am in for this one for sure.....


----------



## eroz

All I have to do is THIS, for a chance to win??


----------



## KingSheepy

If I won this, it would FINALLY give me an excuse to do a reinstall.


----------



## addest3

I am in and participating :3

Thank you so much for the opportunity


----------



## tlxxxsracer

Im in


----------



## Mosquito

I want I want!!


----------



## chiggz

Daaaaaym!! Gawd I love this site more and more each an every day lol!! New layout is pretty slick as well, and needless to say, I'm IN!!!


----------



## John-117

Well, I do have a Vertex 3...


----------



## Sagman76

Cool I'm in


----------



## phantomgrave

Count me in, I would love to put this in my MBP!


----------



## B3anbag

I'd love to win this...i'd even be more than happy to donate my BNIB M4 64gb (the sata III version) in return. I'm quite sure someone out there could put it to good use.


----------



## Kryton

I'm in!


----------



## Shev7chenko

Definitely in!


----------



## vladsinger

Heck yes. Been contemplating an SSD for a while now, as my laptop's boot time continues to get longer and longer, but I still can't jump in at more than $1/GB


----------



## FreekyGTi

totally in for this...would love to add and SSD to my rig


----------



## Preim

Wow, thanks to ocz!


----------



## friendlyarrows

Thanks OCZ and Overclock.net, would love to grab one of these.


----------



## lynnperformance

Definitely in! Right when I was in the market for an SSD, so might as well give it a shot!


----------



## Senator

In!


----------



## grumpyMutant

In please.


----------



## Goharder

Innnnn in in!


----------



## flushentitypacket

IN







!


----------



## Devious ST

OMG i'm in !!! It would make a great upgrade from my Vertex 2 60GB


----------



## Anton338

Sweet! Im totally IN!

Thanks OCZ and Chipp


----------



## jagz

IN.


----------



## superste2201

In. Loving the new site also.


----------



## sainrub

240GB? That would be such a huge upgrade from my 64GB M4.


----------



## amunrah

This would be so awesome!!!!!


----------



## Thewizard6985

I WANT IN!!!!


----------



## Erick Silver

I am so in for this! I want to upgrade to a SSD but just can't justify the cost to space ratio.


----------



## NoL

im in id say
let me know where you want to send it


----------



## Scorpii

Yess please, although chances aren't great with the number of posts already!


----------



## SteveYzerman19

AHH!


----------



## Madog

Count me in


----------



## faMine

That's so nice of OCZ!


----------



## Damage Inc.

Wow, they are becoming a lot bigger now huh.








This is "already" almost a quarter of a Terabyte. While yeah, there are also ones of a Terabyte.

Too bad they're still so expensive though, cause I'm tired of my computer rattling like crazy.
And lagging because of waiting on the HDDs...

It would be such a... new era... if an SSD would be a standard. More silence and of course more speed.


----------



## Thewaster

My system would be REALLY happy to move from HDD to SDD, especially considering it's a 240GB Vertex3!


----------



## bfreddyberg

This would make a heck of a donation towards the sig folding rig


----------



## ryand

In


----------



## intelfan

In please.


----------



## lattyware

In, cheers.


----------



## fbmowner

*woohoo!!!!! OCN just keeps getting better!!*


----------



## JTD92

Count me in


----------



## JetEnduro

Definitely in.


----------



## VoodooActual

Most definitely in. My system would smile and possibly fly sparks is something as fast as an SSD even touched one of it's SATA's


----------



## computer_man20037

Woot!... Thanks for the oppertunity for me to win one of OCZ Vertex 3 SSD (240 GB Model)


----------



## Myrlin

In. Thanks!


----------



## Deagle50ae

long shot but why not


----------



## WonderMutt

I could certainly put this to use, count me in!!


----------



## bortoloy

I'm IN!!!!!! really awesome!


----------



## ocman

240GB OCZ Vertex SSD!!! Come to Daddy!!!


----------



## Power_Man

COOL!
count me in.


----------



## flyboy12321

Totally in!


----------



## carayan

innnn!


----------



## amd fan

It would work great in my new build.


----------



## uncholowapo

Completely in.


----------



## gbatemper

I will never win. The probability of it is too low.
Just saying so if I win I would be more suprised :0


----------



## Mushix

In!


----------



## liberato87

have a nice day!


----------



## Sir Amik Vase

One in a billion chance to win... ish
Ill try...


----------



## UbNub

This would be nice since i could never bring myself to pay for an SSD at current pricing.


----------



## hunt3r93

definately in!! I hope luck is on my side


----------



## thisizbrian

i wanna win!


----------



## chewdude

Well this would help with the new build I am looking at taking on for sure.
very cool thanks


----------



## Jonnyboy0022

Wow that's cool. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## Behemoth777

In!!!


----------



## b.walker36

Would love this. I have always wanted one just can't afford it right now, damn education....


----------



## Special_K

I like Solid State Drives.







It would be a nice upgrade from my OCZ Vertex 2 100gb.


----------



## ObscureVisions

=O So in =D


----------



## Tanid

In!







Would be the best gift.


----------



## Cheska

Omg, that's a sweet SSD! In, in, in!!! =D


----------



## Aick

in!


----------



## drufause

I would like to be in


----------



## Irocing

Hi,

Definately IN:thumb:

Need for new build

Never won anything so won't be to disapointed:doh:

Later


----------



## Christ

Sure IN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueevo8

Free SSD = WIN!


----------



## lapengu

Im Definitely In!


----------



## KILLER_K

In as I've been wanting to review one of these so bad. Thank you and OCZ for the chance.


----------



## Kaoz

In please!! would love an SSD!


----------



## XsNRG

This is one of the best giveaways ever! woooo hooray for Overclock and OCZ


----------



## PappaSmurfsHarem

Please sweet jesus, pappa needs a brand new bag


----------



## Penryn

He's going for distance... He's going for speed!


----------



## 87dtna

in! I could use 240gb SSD for sure, no longer just a boot driver


----------



## 96xj

wow ,, this would make a nice addition . pick me .


----------



## Kamakazeekevin

I'm in my boot drive is almost full and this should fit my games just fine


----------



## remedy

in!


----------



## Sin100

In!


----------



## alexo35

240gb! I'm in!
--Alex


----------



## kulbida

Yay! I am in need of a new SSD. Thanks for the great contest OCN!


----------



## Spct

Not too late?

Sweet offer.


----------



## ryanrenolds08

IN IN IN!!!!!


----------



## wanako

IN FTW!!


----------



## Cavus

Hope I win! Thanks so much OCN and OCZ!


----------



## vcrazy

woot in it to win it


----------



## alber

I'm IN !! Thanks


----------



## y2jrock60

Count me in!


----------



## Bobicon

Good give away.

In.


----------



## Mhill2029

Oh i'm sooooooooooooooo in, good luck to all that enter including me.


----------



## little cat

So in.
xoxo


----------



## MoonTar

Can't win it if I'm not in it!


----------



## 9Thermal9

I'm in. OCZ fanboy....better my odds?


----------



## robert c james

In


----------



## lloyd mcclendon

in for the win


----------



## Escatore

Vertex 3....

those are the really fast ones right?


----------



## Fullinator

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Vitamin

post post


----------



## Zalgroth

Sounds good! Also a good way to get a crazy-busy thread


----------



## jedi304

Holey moley! Count in me please!


----------



## pelplouffe

count me in! will be happy to use it in my laptop my 128GB M4 getting full!


----------



## Chunky-Bunker

Very cool. I'm in.


----------



## Rage19420

Give it to me!


----------



## deanlewandowski

Would love a chance to win this!


----------



## m_jones_

I'm in!


----------



## BackwoodsNC

I am game!!!


----------



## lucifermn

In. Pick me pick me..


----------



## j33z

I'd like to take part in the giveaway. Thanks.


----------



## cjoenic

I'm in!!! good luck guys!


----------



## Dhalmel

challenge accepted


----------



## legojoey17

Ooooh I so want to push my luck and hold off getting my HDD's for now, I am waiting for the final part for my build to come from quite afar anyways =/


----------



## Akhen

I am totally in for this!


----------



## BrutusMaximus

I need 1..


----------



## fstop

Count me in


----------



## Ryanb213

in


----------



## Agueybana_II

<<This guy's in


----------



## BathedInOrange

In like anchovies and gravel.


----------



## Nish

id like to get in the draw too please


----------



## gdawg33

Moo?


----------



## Tweex

Count me in!!! Thanks!


----------



## jam3s

Thanks chipp and everyone at OCZ!

I'm definitely in! Thanks!


----------



## moocha88

Pick me please!


----------



## rocketman331

Win!


----------



## Tadaen Sylvermane

I'll take a shot in the dark.


----------



## nanoprobe

All in


----------



## liamstears

This is one awesome prize so please count me in


----------



## Ghostrider5666

Nice


----------



## DOS_equis

I'm in!


----------



## SamIAm

In


----------



## cssorkinman

In please


----------



## wasbo

Count me in!


----------



## howejustin

count me in


----------



## robbo2

In please


----------



## Freelancer852

In for sure! HDD is the biggest bottleneck in my existing system and I've been looking for an SSD!


----------



## chauge423

Im in!


----------



## Frost

Absolutely in!


----------



## w1LLz

I just got mine back from RMA so i'm keen for another


----------



## Jenkins

Im in


----------



## ginger_nuts

Count me in, what a fantastic prize


----------



## HAFenvy

Signing Up


----------



## gooddog

posting.
thanks


----------



## NewAtOCing

Thanks!!!


----------



## Hitokiri Battousai

im in







gotta love contest


----------



## snowninja88

Can haz solid state? PLZ!


----------



## Oaff




----------



## arredondo

My mom says I'm one in a million, so being of the 2500+ who will post in this thread is good enough odds for me. I'm in.


----------



## Kokin

Fwee I'd like to experience a SSD. Count me in!


----------



## Narynan

This would fit nicely in my case and go well with my other OCZ HDD. Yes please.


----------



## K2493

In!


----------



## Victorious25

Totally in, that'd be amazing.


----------



## rockcoeur

Awesome!


----------



## twostepbehind

In it to win it.


----------



## SovereigN7

IN


----------



## Jahocowi

This would be great in my rig. 240GB is a pretty decent size as well!


----------



## JoshHunter

DO WANT! this would last me forever


----------



## KidPunk

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## bom

In, I need my first SSD XD


----------



## TEntel

In


----------



## Nexus6

Iiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Wow it'd be nice after all these years to finally win something ...lol!


----------



## JohnDProb

o.o in!


----------



## aggr08

Cool


----------



## j0z3

Where do I sign?


----------



## FuNkDrSpOt

I'm 100% unlucky. If i won, life would need to balance that out by sending a plane to my house, with me inside.


----------



## xplag

poke


----------



## LoneWolf3574

Brother, I would LOVE to get one of those.


----------



## DREW326

Free SSD?!?! I am in!


----------



## HappycoreDJ

MEMEMEM! In please!

Needs me a new SSD.


----------



## TheYonderGod

In! I need a new OS drive, I'm sick of my slow as hell WD green.


----------



## Prideless

This will be fun.


----------



## Danylu

This would make my day









Definitely in.


----------



## martinroshak

Defs in!


----------



## jbjmed

Another sweet giveaway. I'm in.

Sent from my I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## ericeod

OCN has definitely made it to the top. FTW, OCN!


----------



## EventHorizon

Well this would just be lovely since I'm using a horrendously old 250gb HDD at the moment since they cost an arm and a leg


----------



## kornholi

in in in!


----------



## UnInvincible

Definitely in. Been wanting a decent sized SSD for a long time.


----------



## RasutoKage

A SSD would be very nice to have. I need one. All my hard drives are mechanical. XD


----------



## GekzOverlord

wINnINg...


----------



## jdip

In!


----------



## Ryko

I would be grateful to win, but see I have a problem with this post...

"As is usual, you must have been an Overclock.net member with at least 1 (one) post made by the time this tread was created to be eligible to win. *Winners* will be chosen at random."

but you said only one would be given away...


----------



## Klaufi

Boom!


----------



## BDW88

I'm in!


----------



## tryagainplss

In it to win it!

Congratulations in advance to the winner!


----------



## ORCACommander

sign me up


----------



## daxer305

Yay!


----------



## Campo

I am in , thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sinfonia

i'm in


----------



## loafer987

YAY Im in!
Please give me an excuse to retire my RAID0 Seagate 500Gb's....


----------



## Gouzlan

DUDE YES! IN!


----------



## masterofnocrack

im in ,awesome


----------



## crossy82

I wont say no.


----------



## masterofnocrack

im in ,awesome


----------



## Ragelol

count me in! only have one 320GB HD spinnin' for my rig


----------



## crusey

i'm in! :O


----------



## spice003

in ftw


----------



## Hardcore AMD

i m definately innnnn man


----------



## PB4UGO

i didn't win this thing yet?


----------



## maple_leafs182

in


----------



## ghostshift

yes.. im in..


----------



## Use

Nice!


----------



## stranger123

will this be my 1st ssd on my rig?? IN


----------



## jrad

In, this would be a very nice addition to my system and will use my last sata port. : )


----------



## Rynoel

in, have been thinking about getting a SSD for christmas


----------



## frizkie

in baby!


----------



## badatgames18

IN! i need something besides mechanical hard drives


----------



## HaVoK C89

IN!!! Would def be better than my small and already filled 50gb lol.


----------



## davea50

In, 60gb isn't cutting it anymore for my OS drive.


----------



## willdearborn

I'm in


----------



## EmZkY

I'm in


----------



## PB4UGO

fantastic-o.


----------



## Core2uu

Another OCZ component in my rig? Why not?


----------



## burwij

Definitely in - thanks!


----------



## decapitator

in


----------



## Tatakai All

Oh yes! Another nice giveaway. Count me in and thanks!


----------



## Psycho666

now that would be an awesome upgrade for my system


----------



## Benny99

Count me in


----------



## jaykaybay

So in!


----------



## qTAP

I'm wayyy IN!


----------



## PixelFreakz

I have a Vertex2 240! Need another Vertex 240 for Raid!







Im in!!!!


----------



## PixelFreakz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qTAP*
> 
> I'm wayyy IN!


Thats what he said?


----------



## znd

I'm in


----------



## Kyleinator

Wow OCZ is great! Thanks for doing this. IN!


----------



## Stealth2o

I can't remember if I have posted here already, but it won't hurt to post again. I am soooooo in.


----------



## Xinc

I'm in.


----------



## Saucee

win


----------



## Live_free

I need to redo my boot drive anyway, would love this.


----------



## [T]yphoon

i'm in as well


----------



## Rooopppi

me in


----------



## Rayleyne

I honestly don't know what i'd do if i had an SSD like that, definatly in, IN IN IN IN, though i tend to have no luck.


----------



## deathshad

Count me in i could use an awesome dive like that to complete my system


----------



## Focus182

I'm in









*Drools over SSD*


----------



## JJHCRazor

I'm in


----------



## GamerDaPro

In of course. what about the shipping though?


----------



## battosaii

Im totally in i need a new drive and my old one is giving the clicks of death


----------



## hpak

Wish I could win this


----------



## Device Unknown

Very Nice, OCZ is very generous.


----------



## Kand

Sure.


----------



## wheth4400

Count me in


----------



## MARK-20

Nice give-away, In


----------



## MrDucktape

In


----------



## NuclearCrap

In.


----------



## black96ws6

Who else could go for some flapjacks???


----------



## Lucky7s

Red 5 standing by.


----------



## maradnus




----------



## Dmoney

My body is ready! In.


----------



## Thrasher1016

Can I haz one?









-T


----------



## Mjolnir

ooh, ooh! Me too.


----------



## ydna666

I'm in!!


----------



## SRV

It would be sweeeeet to win this drive...I'd like to buy Vertex 3 drive but im my country they are very expensive.


----------



## Paradigm84

I would love one for my new build.


----------



## pc-illiterate

never win anything. i hope for once its different!


----------



## slip7777

sounds good to me:thumb:


----------



## Dublin_Gunner

Wow, cool prize, would love this! Can barely afford a decent HDD at the moment never mind an SSD!


----------



## Invert_Panda

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## MetalMax707

IN! IN! IN! IN! IN!
even though no ones odds seem good at this time


----------



## Frank33

In!!!


----------



## Tspherix

Is this over yet?


----------



## Valencia

I'm in...


----------



## GoneTomorrow

IN


----------



## AMDphanboy

IN


----------



## subliminally incorrect

in, plz


----------



## Catscratch

I should be in too, never used or seen(irl) a computer use an SSD


----------



## Jihadzero

I could always use another one of these, IN!


----------



## Isopropyl

Thank you OCZ and OCN!!









Count me in please


----------



## banging34hzs

So yea did i ever tell you how much i love ocn??


----------



## QxY

*In* of course.


----------



## WolverineM

Would be an awesome addition to my rig


----------



## JacobKay97

IN TO WIN


----------



## MrKrrrinkle

In


----------



## Chrit

This will go nicely!


----------



## Choppah

oh! oh! me! me! pass me the ball!

btw, and i don't know why i'm saying this now, i love this smiley


----------



## Novae

Entering


----------



## KIDUMIK

This would be good as a christmass gift.


----------



## treeman

In


----------



## Jasonn20

Yeah... would be nice..


----------



## ndoggfromhell

Oh god yes, In for this giveaway.


----------



## willis888

Post.

Vertex 3's are awesome.


----------



## Beens17

Will be awesome to get my hands on this babe !


----------



## highassinsomniac

In for the win!


----------



## CowsPatoot

A deal this good is usually followed with "We will need your credit card number for the $1 processing fee."


----------



## Beens17

Opps double.


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## soulreaper

yes me!


----------



## CramComplex

I'm in...


----------



## The_Punisher

This is just what my system needs. I'm in, please.


----------



## Farih

IN


----------



## TwiggLe

I'm in for the win!


----------



## Paranoia

Might as well....I'm in =D


----------



## EnemyDown

Would be a great early gift! in!


----------



## ViR-tUaL

I'm in, goodluck everyone!


----------



## RankWinner

4 year old HDD, should replace it soon. In!


----------



## vortech

Thanks for the opportunity! In please.


----------



## photogsteve

Count me in!


----------



## Spartan8

For sure! I'm in.


----------



## ezveedub

I'm in! Good luck everyone!


----------



## C-bro

In.


----------



## AmishOverclocker

fine if I have to.... I am in


----------



## Sn4k3

I'm in


----------



## Randallrocks

In!


----------



## Waltibaba

I'm in! woohoo!


----------



## Waltibaba

EDIT: oops double







... this new system is weird


----------



## Twilex

I love you Overclock.net.


----------



## vdn20

count me in


----------



## TH3_H4NGMAN

In!


----------



## Dysheeki

Definitely wouldn't go amiss!


----------



## vMarcari

Awesome giveaway... In for sure!


----------



## longroadtrip

Definitely in on this one!!!


----------



## EpicFail

I love this place.


----------



## D311

I'd like a chance. Thanks


----------



## lowkickqop

Would be awesome.


----------



## brown bird

This would be nice for my new build!


----------



## someone153

Can I has one?


----------



## AchuSaysBlessYou

Hopefully I can get this before a good deal on a M4 comes up and makes me buy an SSD


----------



## DoomDash

In!!!!!


----------



## RedWorm

Need this, I do.


----------



## yks

Come on lady luck!


----------



## bob808

Crossing my fingers for this one!


----------



## Lq Cloud

HMMM come on lady luck, no whammys! in!


----------



## VBDotNetRulz

Count me in!


----------



## DaMirrorLink

in


----------



## John`

Awesome prizes guys! In!


----------



## faulkton

i need this... mine is fulll!


----------



## Norlig

I'm In


----------



## Keysersoze99

In.


----------



## gboeds

love it!


----------



## RaYYaN

Amazing, IN!


----------



## Clloud

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Darktrooper78

Do want


----------



## Sinokawori

I'm ready to win!


----------



## Caz

Would love one of these insane drives!


----------



## sticks435

I need some more space on my 120GB for all the awesome games. Hope I win it!!


----------



## Eiko

In. :3


----------



## mend0k

This would be so sickkk IN!!


----------



## emin911

ocn ftw


----------



## DarwinMoss

Dear Zeus,

Please let me win this ssd.

Kind regards,

DarwinMoss


----------



## croSSeduP

WHAT??? I want it! Give it to me! my.... prrrrrecioussssss......


----------



## Xcrunner

My 64GB is getting kinda full so this would be great!


----------



## arekieh




----------



## ascaii

in for win


----------



## radaja

in


----------



## jjj112

in:thumb:


----------



## DLetsgo

In.


----------



## menjr57

Iam in, never have to many toys


----------



## soulstaker

I'm in.


----------



## winginit

I'm in, if you please....


----------



## F1ynn

*I AM SOOOOO IN*


----------



## Arksz

I could definitely use a ssd!


----------



## jermizzey

Oh dear; I'm most certainly in.


----------



## Gizmo

In!


----------



## Xenthos

in for sure







thx !


----------



## Ijoy

This would be a most excellent edition to my PC.


----------



## z3r0_k00l75

Count me in


----------



## Dylan

In!


----------



## Multiverse

I'm in!!!!!


----------



## SgtBigRig

omg! I would love to have an SSD! never had one before. and I hear they are amazing boot drives.


----------



## cinka

my wd1600bevt would certainly need a replacement! I am in


----------



## Johnny Utah

Please save me from my hard drives!


----------



## recoton

Im in thank you


----------



## Xin

Need! O:


----------



## NameUnknown

Chance of winning: <.01%

But im still in!


----------



## ChaosRay666

nice, could use one


----------



## slytown

Posting FTW.


----------



## ToxicAdam

OCZs makes the best SSDs


----------



## ihatelolcats

posting in this thread


----------



## blode

love OCZ


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

I'd love a 240-gig SSD <3


----------



## jimftr

I would literally post a comment to win one of these, Seriously.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

IN


----------



## raidmaxGuy

In

Would make up for the fact that I am without a laptop until the first of the year (thanks for your cheap Chinese plastic Toshiba...), and my boot time on a 5400RPM is over a minute for my sig rig


----------



## jcharlesr75

Those things are SICK!! I would like in please


----------



## Blast

totally in. 240! Very nice!


----------



## yutzybrian

Would love this since I'm running out of hard drive space. IN! IN! IN!


----------



## Grosmechantloup

IN!!!!


----------



## groggyseven

In FTW


----------



## TheCondor13

This would be awesome! Count me in! I'd love to win. Sign my name up


----------



## bavarianblessed

Frekin in!


----------



## GingerJohn

So in! Thanks OCZ, OCN and Chipp


----------



## DeviateDefiant

It'd be really nice to get a 240GB model, saved for 2 months for my 120. The odds are stacked against, but count me in.


----------



## pewter77

Oh ya baby


----------



## ryandigweed

Thanks for arranging this giveaway !.. these are great drives! .. Thank God im eligible for one for these. Please COUNT ME IN, for one of these !. Could really use one of this in my system for My OS, and quick caching of files for Photoshop etc. And also fast gaming !..


----------



## FuriousNoodle

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Antagonist

Count me in! I am going to be buying and building my first ever PC this black Friday/cyber Monday! Since the hard drive prices have sky rocketed, this SSD would help me out a ton and go super well with my build!


----------



## Greenback

I'd love one of these last thing to make my system near on silent so count me in


----------



## CedarMadness

Awesome, I'm in!


----------



## drazah

in, i need one so bad!


----------



## Shooter116

SO IN!!


----------



## justarealguy

In it to win it!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## slyoteboy

Do want


----------



## SmasherBasher

This would definitely help my all in one with its sluggishness.


----------



## RagingCain

Ooo how nice, definitely in.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

OOOOOOOOOO SSD =D


----------



## xArchAngelZerox

Edit: Ooops. Delete this please


----------



## L36

In


----------



## zelix

in!


----------



## podunk

i want


----------



## damnwebsite

in


----------



## Born4TheSky

I want one.


----------



## Supraman

This would replace my kingston 64gb nicely!


----------



## AlphaO

Yeahhhh =D


----------



## xxSilent_Sniper

SSD!!!!


----------



## TheHunter

woot, in


----------



## werds

Count me in!


----------



## tino1317

Im in.


----------



## Winty

In


----------



## Mercyflush64

Post Post Post!


----------



## kplonsky

I need an ssd so bad!!!!


----------



## YourBleakFuture

In.







With this many posts, better cross your fingers. Lol


----------



## Meetlifefreax

In!


----------



## Meetlifefreax

I mean... Now im in...


----------



## Dual Boot

wassup


----------



## ThreeT3n

WANT WANT WANT. Too cheap to buy one myself, but this would be so awesome to win.


----------



## Talynn67

I would be down for that, throw my hat into the ring


----------



## Imports>Muscles

Wouldn't mind having one.


----------



## van13330gg

Please count me in!


----------



## Arsin

In!


----------



## aramil

You have to be in it to win it!


----------



## d33r

Plz add me to the drawing...this is an upgrade i have been wanting to do for awhile.. *crosses fingers* & *roles the dice*


----------



## QuadDamage

I would love to win this ssd


----------



## Kritz

Totally IN!!!!


----------



## OfficerMac

In!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Traeumt

I am in tired of using raid0 to reach 150mb/s thank you for contest.


----------



## Lime

Give it to me!


----------



## NightTommyX

Ill try


----------



## Jpope

Awesome, I would would be humbled to be chosen.


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Definitely in. Could use a larger SSD.


----------



## Bunnywinkles

The bunny is in


----------



## YLDaryl

Im in!!! Thanks OCZ


----------



## alancsalt

Few more posts and we've got a 1 in 2500 chance.....


----------



## AnonUser

That's ******* sweet


----------



## bioniccrackmonk

innnn


----------



## quackers

Wow OCN, your really awesome!
count me in!


----------



## Populate

I'm in!


----------



## tmas

Do want!


----------



## Vispor

This would be soooo epic.

In, and thank you OCN!


----------



## Bryst

In before over!


----------



## JoshHuman

could so use this


----------



## Paradox me

In please.


----------



## ubunix

HOLY SMOKES! I'm in


----------



## SecrtAgentMan

Late but hey why not?

I'm in!


----------



## ChaosBlades

I'm in









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fayzaan

can i wins please?


----------



## Calihan

Yes please!


----------



## Upgraydd

OMG Count me in in this deal!!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

=O COUNT ME IN!


----------



## WUZAP

Teh INZORZ


----------



## sch010

In!


----------



## Schwartz

May the Schwartz be with me!


----------



## bebster

There are so many posts in this thread but it's still worth a shot. In!


----------



## Bodi

Me too +)


----------



## Gohan_Nightwing

In!


----------



## PB4UGO

in...again.


----------



## kenpachiroks

Wow! mega giveaway. I'm definitely in!
-kenpachiroks


----------



## yoshi245

In. I wonder who's gonna win it.


----------



## GreenFantastic

Sounds pretty sweet. I'm in!


----------



## gotasavage2

In.


----------



## PhillyOverclocker

Heck yeah I'm in!

If I win this drive I vow to give my 90GB Mushkin Callisto Deluxe away to a lucky member here at OCN!


----------



## Blade

Definitely in!


----------



## iewgnem

I'm in


----------



## Rand Al'Thor

I'm in I guess. That would be amazing but I don't get my hopes up. I never got anything 4 free.







((


----------



## terr0rt0telc0

In Dude...


----------



## rmp459

never win anything in my life, but in.


----------



## SkinBob

I've never won ought in my life either but there is always a first for everything!

In!

Sent From My Android Shizzle!


----------



## hanky44

*sees post*








Definitely joining


----------



## pn0yb0i

innit2winnit:thumb:


----------



## StatiiC

I guess I can enter this contest. i can upgrade my laptop HDD to an SSD.


----------



## Databite

Just adding my official entry!! Overclock.net rocks!!!!!


----------



## hak8or

I hope after me this thread will be locked or something so my chances of winning will be more reasonable!









In is me!


----------



## fruitflavor

would love to have the ssd!


----------



## Avngl

I'd gladly pay the shipping charges for this baby!


----------



## chasent

Here is my entry!


----------



## vikingsteve

In!


----------



## MrCatt

Thats one hot ssd!
I want it!


----------



## Robitussin

So very in!

Thanks OCN and OCZ


----------



## eyesmiles

Me likey!








GL to all and thnx OCZ / OCN


----------



## OverSightX

In! ....


----------



## LoNeLyKiLLeR

In


----------



## Contagion

I am in.


----------



## I_dalder_I

I need this so badly


----------



## Azrail

It would bring more *FURY* to my Obsidian Fury!!!


----------



## born2bwild

In.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Add me to the list!


----------



## BlackandDecker

God I need one


----------



## alick

I am still in














thanks


----------



## nugget

Awesome am definitely in on this one


----------



## pioneerisloud

I'd like to win.


----------



## Luminosity

 Could always use more SSDs


----------



## Millillion

Hmm, been thinking of reinstalling Windows recently, this would be the perfect opportunity.


----------



## Hdvdu4646

Nice, one ssd is always welcome


----------



## vodkahollics

I'm in!!!!! hope win


----------



## jeffries7

IN IN IN IN IN


----------



## RonB94GT

In please


----------



## Iamthebull

*Crosses fingers*


----------



## irwintan27

ill try my luck, im in!


----------



## TURN & BURN

In we go


----------



## SgtMunky

Sweet, I'm in thanks


----------



## blite777

Woah







Very nice . I hope I can win it so I can upgrade my really old Hard Drive







woot so excited


----------



## xsnac

rly need one for gaming. never had an ssd.


----------



## Quarker

So far I have a 1 in 2568 chance in winning. The odds are stacked in my favour. I am going to win this!


----------



## jcde7ago

In!

Looking to replace my current SSDs with something a bit snappier (and with more capacity).

Thanks for the chance OCN/OCZ!


----------



## madalin

What ?? But that's like 470 $ !!!!

So in !!


----------



## madalin

Sorry for double post . Poor internet connection ( Dial-up . )


----------



## |3uZZ

With the prices of hard drives now, free SSDs seem to be the way to go... IM IN!


----------



## *ka24e*

I'm in. I could definitely use an SSD. I'm still using IDE's......


----------



## CerberaUK

Would love this great competition


----------



## lilsquirtle

Never win but never hurts to try!


----------



## Los Hog

in


----------



## wanna_buy

I am in too.


----------



## sid_brian_03

I wonde if I qualify for this? I hope so!!


----------



## xalina

IN!! cuz" girls are good in gaming, too!







!! rulezz! gg!


----------



## holgate

IM IN


----------



## holgate

im in


----------



## StepanPepan

Hubba-hubba!


----------



## Kleingetier

IN!


----------



## pwnography6

Count me in.


----------



## GhostRiderZG

Sweet!


----------



## Chris2183

Sweet, Ive been wanting an SSD bad


----------



## boebi

Always very useful


----------



## abeeftec

Im in


----------



## Tisca

Not sure I've ever posted before, let's see...


----------



## tokoam

never won anything doing this but count me in !


----------



## '_'

In!


----------



## neelwebs

IN!


----------



## vietladin

I WANT IT!!!!


----------



## fat_italian_stallion

In!


----------



## Oreen

Hi, in!


----------



## kevink82

Wouldnt hurt to try im in!


----------



## Jtvd78

In in in in in in in in in. I neeed this.


----------



## Rmerwede

Please consider me in!

Just what I need. Some more new hardware to push me to a complete new build!


----------



## ksaru129

In!


----------



## JG964

In!!


----------



## Triangle

In.....


----------



## ph10m

guess I'm in as well then


----------



## Ceadderman

Oh yeah would sooooooo love to have it.









Sadly though I never win.









Still, doesn't hurt to try.









~Ceadder


----------



## Devil_Dog

In 4 the win.


----------



## Psywolf

Doubt I'll win but I'm in.


----------



## iCrap

im in. i never win anything


----------



## nova4005

In please. Thank you for the great contest.


----------



## reezin14

In -- great giveaway.


----------



## thisispatrick

In.


----------



## Pegasus

post


----------



## .Griff.

Count me in!


----------



## Voidsplit

in!


----------



## 20 Below

Hope I win. This thing looks sick


----------



## liskawc

i want in aswell


----------



## morphus1

Yes Please.


----------



## downlinx

I'm in on this one

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## TLCH723

SSD FTW!!


----------



## [Adz]

In


----------



## Ollii

Im so in


----------



## daltontechnogeek

In!


----------



## DerComissar

In:thumb:


----------



## moins

I'm in!


----------



## madkillav2

Winning.


----------



## jassi

In


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Im in! I could put this to use!


----------



## Xazen

So in...


----------



## Dominik

totally in


----------



## EditeD

I appear to have posted in this thread.. Intruiging!


----------



## mindwarper

Count me in!
that is a very interesting giveaway


----------



## Rocket7

In pls!!


----------



## bei fei

I could use a big SSD


----------



## moward

I'm in


----------



## dafootballer

mmm baby i need an ssd


----------



## fbmowner

Perfect time for such a giveaway with the price of hdd's rite now! Im in!


----------



## Phoriver

I'm in!!!


----------



## FiveEYZ

I'm in


----------



## Tiger S.

OOOhhhhh Plz.. I am in.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

sign me up!


----------



## Krully

in please!


----------



## Bridden

I feel really bad about this.. seeing as there are already 2650 people already in... but...
I want in on this.


----------



## evilghaleon

Yes please!


----------



## Allectis

/me jumps into party.


----------



## Jibatsu

I was just thinking about buying an SSD, maybe i can win this and buy the other...hmmmm the possibilities!! Count me in


----------



## TheBigSkysky

why not... lets have another go


----------



## squad

I'm in


----------



## BiLLiO333

well slap my ass and call me sally! i'm IN!


----------



## epitek

In ! This is great


----------



## brasslad

"Speed,speed, give me more speed.." in for the hell of it.


----------



## kdrxone

In


----------



## intelman

In plz


----------



## Touge180SX

I'm in!


----------



## Kosire

In.


----------



## iGuitarGuy

I love you OCN community!







IN!


----------



## koob

In to win


----------



## Touge180SX

I'm in!


----------



## Eaglake

In for this.
Really need one


----------



## Sinner

Definitely in.


----------



## Ayman450

KAMAHAMAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
I wants it


----------



## OutlawNeedsHelp

Mmmmhm do want.


----------



## ventacon

I was going to purchase Vertex 3 Max IOPS Edition, it just turned out to be cheaper to get 2x Crucial M4's instead though. Still would like to get one in a few months to have some fun with.


----------



## diwalton

I dont want this...........i NEED this!!!!!


----------



## Ace of Spades

Massive like









OCN


----------



## Ken.Turner

sigh... I wish I could win this, because I'm building a new PC, as you can tell from my recent posts... but I guess it doesn't madder because the winners are random LOL... I hope I win !


----------



## mthlay92

You can count me IN! Repping the Sunshine state as well woot woot for the 904!


----------



## Oli4v

Now that's a nice initiative !

Count me in !


----------



## smashblock

In


----------



## ReverbDP

In please









Thanks


----------



## Haze_hellivo

In .

What a great prize!


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

In

Thank you


----------



## DJZeratul

Count me in, Thanks to OCZ and OCN for the opportunity!


----------



## Firebeard

In


----------



## Yakk0

I'm In! =)


----------



## kody7839

SSD=FUN

In.


----------



## Tech-Boy

Like totally IN!


----------



## //.DK

dear santa..... IM INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## seb_allen

yoyo, i'm in!!!


----------



## spinal_chord

I'm in, thanks ocn & ocz for the chance.

Dave.


----------



## rainmaker

i want overkill SSD!


----------



## PolishNProud

I hope I'm the lucky one


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

Seems to be the right time to get an SSD.


----------



## idaWHALE

OMG OMG OMG IN


----------



## iLLGT3

I'd like to enter.


----------



## evolart

I need!!!


----------



## Cobb

Even tho its my 3rd post, i would like to enter too


----------



## Vortaku

count me in


----------



## Brulf

Post for good luck


----------



## Stevoandaredk5

In! Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Coldnapalm

yes please


----------



## Billy_5110

do want! in


----------



## Kaged

In please and Thank you


----------



## Sircles

**** so in!!


----------



## Dan17z

A sweet SSD would be well . . . SWEET!
IN


----------



## luvsan

IN thanks.


----------



## 1337guy

OMG!!!
I am SOOOO in FTW!!
Thanks OCN <3


----------



## SamTheJarvis

Hmph!


----------



## tedman

Count me in please!

Thanks


----------



## Bu4koB

I would like a chance to win


----------



## Degausser

Definitely in. 1 in ~2700 odds at this point, depending on how many people are actually posting more than once in this thread.


----------



## taowulf

Oh me please. IN!


----------



## MAXX3.3_Esq

In :0


----------



## robwadeson

In for some ssd goodness. Never had one so would love to see the good words come true


----------



## Lukeatluke

In in in


----------



## Blindrage606

IN.


----------



## zactillow

In


----------



## kev_b

Count me in!


----------



## corhen

Count me in! i could really use a nice SSD (this 80Gb Boot disk is driving me up the wall!)


----------



## e_dogg

I'm in!


----------



## Zyro71

Oh this will be fun.


----------



## johnnyfive622

Id love to finally get my rig into the SSD game!


----------



## maximdymok

I want in! Either way im getting an SSD, but it would be awesome to get a free one!


----------



## Timz0r

I'm already rockin' two of your 120GB MAX IOPS versions. =)

Wouldn't mind putting this bad boy in my laptop. Good luck everyone!


----------



## u238

My laptop wants this drive.


----------



## AmericanPieGamer188

I am in!


----------



## AliceInChains

I'm in. I can only imagine how fast this drive is.


----------



## matchboss

in please..thx


----------



## Strider_2001

in.....w00t w00t


----------



## Necrodox

This would be a godsend for me, I won't need to worry about losing space on this 60GB SSD.

I can install this one and then give my 60GB to my parents to speed up their computer, oh I can't wait for this!


----------



## MacA

Totally in!


----------



## SirNicholas

Definitely IN!


----------



## Overlay

Count me in!

(oh how angry people would be if a man with 1 posts wins)


----------



## Atreyu5050

Gimme.


----------



## Nillus

KEEEEEEN


----------



## francesthemutes

Do want! I'd like to be able to have an SSD for my games.


----------



## ryandigweed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Necrodox*
> 
> This would be a godsend for me, I won't need to worry about losing space on this 60GB SSD.
> I can install this one and then give my 60GB to my parents to speed up their computer, oh I can't wait for this!


Good luck, God Bless !







.. Atleast ur thinking about ur parents








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Overlay*
> 
> Count me in!
> (oh how angry people would be if a man with 1 posts wins)


Yeah they sure would.. lol tell me about it..


----------



## Aden Florian

In!


----------



## thrgk

In

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mastakok

booyah! Count me in


----------



## ezjose1

yea that would be nice in


----------



## tehpwnerofn00bs

Do want.


----------



## MrHarris

I'm in !!!


----------



## Martkilu

In


----------



## bigyam

Count me in! =D


----------



## SaltwaterCooled

IN! Thanks OCN and OCZ!


----------



## PrimeSLP

IN


----------



## leighteam

in


----------



## StraightSixZ

MINE o MINe


----------



## bckai

Happy Thanksgiving. Count me in!


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

definitely in, free things are always good


----------



## icy22

Awesome. Count me in


----------



## Drobomb

In! This would be awesome to have.


----------



## Poisoner

bump with an entry


----------



## lethal

I'm in! Would love this for my new build I'm piecing together!


----------



## InTeL

in thanks need more space 120gb is not enough lol


----------



## eurohaus

im in!


----------



## Kamakazi

I'll throw down a post on this.


----------



## capi

nice,

I'm in!


----------



## Viscerous

I'm in!


----------



## Ro9

Ah sure it can't hurt entering this can it?


----------



## J.M.D

Oh Well !! Loved OCZ in all aspects !!!

My new build really misses this Vertex. Rig is Crying for it..

! Would post of a review here for sure , if i get one !

| Sooo " I AM IN Tooooo " |


----------



## Sophath

I want to join in!


----------



## robotslol

In!


----------



## pLiDeX

I'm in, an SSD is the missing part in my rig, and a 240GB one would be so awesome!


----------



## L0GIC

I would also like to be in.


----------



## in_flames09

Entering


----------



## Bacchus451

In on this. Would love to try out one of these OCZ SSDs!


----------



## xypex982

In!


----------



## Compaddict

Man I could really use this! Been hoping for a great sale to show up on this size SSD. Winning one would be even better!


----------



## TrueTroop

Pick me!


----------



## .nikon

In!


----------



## ntuason

Im in!


----------



## theamdman

i could really use an ssd in my rig... does it come with an ocn sticker?


----------



## MrTolkinghorn

Definitely in!


----------



## dizz

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

IN FTW!!!!!!!


----------



## Kaldari

(in)


----------



## Boinz

I'm in.


----------



## Col. Newman

IN


----------



## Whitepants

Always in!


----------



## Harobi

Include me in the drawing please. Thanks guys


----------



## Frosting

dear santa.... in. I want ocz in my sock.


----------



## MasterShake

I'm in.


----------



## Olepolecat

I'm in!


----------



## ocman

FTW once more!


----------



## 73110

IN.


----------



## twennywonn

Pa Pa Pa Please









IN...


----------



## Zzari

I'm in!


----------



## Skizzorz13

Let me have a great Christmas!


----------



## Ensamada

I'm in!


----------



## BioZeke

Oh! Count me in!


----------



## willibj

Do want. In. Many thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Sethy666

Lets see if I can win something this year...

In please.


----------



## Rognin

Posting for some wins... GF needs a SATA 6.0Gb/s SSD and these look awesome!!!


----------



## neakz

I'm in.


----------



## jetpak12

In! I <3 OCN and OCZ.


----------



## Chuckclc

In!


----------



## Xtremekh

In!


----------



## Mkilbride

Hm, be cool if I won. I doubt it though.


----------



## wermad

In, ssd speed is addicting


----------



## M3TAl

An SSD would be o so nice.


----------



## Commended

This would make my old old generation computer faster. I'm in. Kudos to OCZ!


----------



## miahallen

count me in please....thanks OCZ


----------



## Unl33t

Ill be in on this!

~Unl33t~


----------



## raisethe3

Me likey! Count me in!


----------



## chrisguitar

Omg so in!


----------



## Darkshowdo

I would Love to get one of these


----------



## creamy_goodness

can i haz ssd


----------



## klewlis1

That would be sweet to win


----------



## curb

Are you IN or are you OUT?


----------



## Hskaksen

Omg a vertex 3! Awesome, im in!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

need a fast boot drive!


----------



## 2TheYen

OMG So many pages.....


----------



## GRat

Vertex 3 ftw


----------



## InF3Rnus

I am most definitely in!


----------



## Kaine

Insanity. 'nough said.


----------



## chrisguitar

I can't remember posting in this, I'm in.
Thank you OCZ and OCN for the opportunity!


----------



## lin2dev

"I am in" -Heavy


----------



## Intel4Life

In, thanks!


----------



## Fooliobass

Woot Woot. Can't pass this up.


----------



## edalbkrad

in for me too. that's a very large ssd


----------



## LilMan

In!


----------



## Peroxide

I'm in!


----------



## townending

In


----------



## PUNiZZLE

Count me in!!


----------



## gamingowiz

Count me in! To win this would be a blessing in disguise as I just have lost my HDD after a storm recently









http://www.overclock.net/t/1170002/just-a-word-of-warning-always-back-up-regularly#post_15721373

good luck to everyone







.. more so for me beettchess :3


----------



## Forsaken_id

In please!


----------



## TheBrokenToast

That would make this month so much better







!!


----------



## allikat

Wow.. massive interest in this... as if that was a shock...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allikat*
> 
> Wow.. massive interest in this... as if that was a shock...


i still would preffer a new psu but hey an SSD would be great too


----------



## User08

I'm in too, I need one of those


----------



## saige1r

i'd like to win


----------



## absoluteloki89

If the new RST drivers do support raid 0 maybe 2 of these in raid 0. Muahahaha.


----------



## Matt Vader

I AM YOUR OWNER!!!


----------



## Fir3Chi3f

Totally in, thanks for the chance to win









And good luck to everyone else who has posted!


----------



## passey

yes plz


----------



## Bobwich III

I want this.


----------



## nOxin

Count me in


----------



## torquejunky

Definitely in.


----------



## Lord Vile

Why not.


----------



## little_ninjai

Did i make it intime?


----------



## Rann

NEED!

These things are so nice! Atleast, what I've read about it


----------



## Mortisangelica

need a new drive too


----------



## AMOCO

In and Thanks


----------



## Shaded War

I'm in. I am in need of a SSD. Never had the chance to try one yet.


----------



## Dark2040

I'm in!!


----------



## MercurySteam

A larger Vertex 3 for free to use in my PC? Sign me up!


----------



## fapestar

In it to Win it.


----------



## i7monkey

IN!


----------



## jbates58

in for sure


----------



## tonee

IN!


----------



## L D4WG

Yes please!!!


----------



## cjoenic

new drive indeed!!


----------



## nathris

So many posts... but what the heck.


----------



## YamiPrem

Can't believe I joined this awesome forum just in time for THIS!!


----------



## BankaiKiller

in.


----------



## navit

In please .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rbby258

in please


----------



## saiyanzzrage

yes please!!!


----------



## Nutron

worth a try


----------



## Amann

very nice giveaways kick ass!


----------



## Cvalley75

I'm in.


----------



## maxOkiller

for the love of god, let me win!


----------



## KingCuddles

soo soo very in


----------



## clemson

I love OCZ, who wouldnt love a free SSD?


----------



## TheBigSkysky

why not... lets bring it back.... "duh" "duh" "duh" "duh" "duh" "duh" .... "ONE MORE TIME..."


----------



## sprout

I'll play your silly game. I'm In!


----------



## falconer65

I'm in!


----------



## Radeon915

In!


----------



## Stuuut

I'm in








My system could use a SSD


----------



## venomous41

good luck to all


----------



## LocKDowN2222*

I love this time of year. Cheers!


----------



## Zatarra09

What I wouldnt do for one of these


----------



## frien

In for sure!


----------



## NvidiaXFX

I want one!


----------



## Los Hog

I am in


----------



## dutch_delight

Oh lucky underpants,.... please don't let me down now.


----------



## chorner

Sweet, could really use a new SSD =)


----------



## rushthezeppelin

I'm in


----------



## GDP

In like flynn.


----------



## MDUK

Count me in please


----------



## vanguardXIII

i'm in..........


----------



## Qiyamata

Awesome , in!


----------



## Chris13002

in


----------



## Mullinz

I want the gold!


----------



## TheBlademaster01

All these contests, wow. I'm in again.


----------



## kintarooe

List me up I am in aswell !

°O°


----------



## tx-jose

this would make me HAVE to build a sandybridge!!!









IN!!


----------



## Chunkylad

Om nom in, thanks OCN and OCZ!


----------



## Deathviper

I'll bite.


----------



## panman

Awesome , would love that baby

Thanks


----------



## Blood-Fox

In!


----------



## raven117

Im in dont have the cash for one of those things


----------



## WoodiE

Great. Good luck all and thanks OCZ.


----------



## Sikozu

Count me in!


----------



## Kommanche

In!


----------



## jon5270

In, thanks.


----------



## Vargess

OCZ ftw


----------



## Ent3rs4ndm4n

Im in!!


----------



## leadv0cal

In!


----------



## iatacs19

I want to win!


----------



## ~kRon1k~

IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## (sic)

Sounds great. Count me in!


----------



## timmygcsc2308

count me in s'il vous plait


----------



## sfdxsm

Sign me up!!


----------



## seechay

Haha maybe I'll have a chance ;D


----------



## Gexx

Wish me luck!


----------



## dickcruz

i like paper clips and bacon strips


----------



## duox

im in


----------



## Mr. Davis

posted


----------



## brkbeatjunkie

Nice! Count me in. Thanks!


----------



## Shoulin

Count me in, why didn't I see this post sooner D:


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shoulin*
> 
> Count me in, why didn't I see this post sooner D:


I know, right?

In as well.


----------



## minivancan

=O.......I just dropped my marbles.... lol SO IN FOR THIS!


----------



## Colonel Sanders

This is awesome. In on this!


----------



## r00t_b33r1270

In! Do want.


----------



## evensen007

Drooling for one of these! Hit me!


----------



## zleako

In, Would be huge upgrade


----------



## p0Pe

Well, it cant hurt can it


----------



## dagnisaun

in :3


----------



## Anips

ocz ftw!








- got some awesome RAM


----------



## Orzornn

In!


----------



## alick

in in in I am so in on this contest!!


----------



## Damir Poljak

Awesome, I'm in! Thanks


----------



## opty165

I'm in!!! Definitely need an SSD again. Can't stand having a hard drive now :/


----------



## DJLiquid

In thanks


----------



## metalrulz

I am very much so in,TYVM.


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm in


----------



## Finny

In! Thanks!


----------



## fliq

i'm in!


----------



## BioZeke

In in, in!


----------



## DarthBaiter

In


----------



## ajvirus

IN!!!


----------



## rex4223

In


----------



## Poppinj

Count me in, I would love one of these for my next build.


----------



## bigal1542

Sweet, this would make my year!

In


----------



## GrandArchitect

I would LOVE one of these bad boy's for my computer! COUNT ME IN BAYBEH


----------



## MisterNasty

I'm in the market for a SSD.


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## NitroNarcosis

I am in...Craves space for SW ToR -_-


----------



## elchucko

I'm in like Flynn.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## phal

in ^.^


----------



## Prolog

In!


----------



## wholeeo

I do want please


----------



## Scripped

Very much in


----------



## Arakasi

In !!


----------



## Cwalster

can i haz phat lewt?


----------



## SgtSpike

In for the win!


----------



## ColdFusionWi

Time for a totally over used phrase... "I'm in it to win it".


----------



## Esotericrj

Over 9000! ...posts will be made by the end of this.

In it to WIN it.

Thank you


----------



## HappyVirus

IN! In! iN! in!


----------



## Lee79

In for win!


----------



## crimsQn

im in


----------



## volim

I'm in! Dadda needs to replace these slow mechanical drives


----------



## hoth17

nearly three thousands posts, I say we all have rather good chances..,


----------



## avattz

In, almost 300 pages lol.


----------



## GRPace

Im in!


----------



## frogger4

Need to upgrade from my OCZ Agility 2! I'm in!


----------



## terraprime

sweet ocz is awesome for some free SSDs. Hope they do it more later!


----------



## stratman

IN!!!!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

I wanna win


----------



## Saiyansnake

Post #999 I MUST win!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camaro5

Now I can win something that's almost as fast as my car!

Camaro5 ~ IN


----------



## champyg

I probably have a better chance of winning the lottery...but a lottery ticket costs money. I'll bite.

In!


----------



## pencil364

Mine is about to die! In!


----------



## metallicamaster3

yeeeeeees.


----------



## Nethermir

if this is still open, im in!


----------



## StormX2

God damn I want it so bad, we are so poor right now I cant even look at the For Sale section =(

And I know my 250's in raid are starting to show theire age


----------



## GMcDougal

Count me in for sure!!!


----------



## Eternalightwithin

Thanks for posting this Chipp. I'm in too


----------



## Spartan805

I spent all my money on an FX CPU....








I'll take onE!!!!


----------



## themidgetman

In!


----------



## Chiefpuff420

GO OCZ & OCN reppin the ZX Series. In for this please!


----------



## revamper

infor3


----------



## dennyb

I'm in as well


----------



## lostmage

In, gotta enter every contest!


----------



## AfroDave

Definately In


----------



## Peremptor

I'll take a shot at this







. Thanks!


----------



## shepa

IN IT TO WIN IT!!!


----------



## Jeffaruni

Count me in.

This would be dead useful!


----------



## EsotericSYN

I'm in!


----------



## Hanrak

Give me a big kiss!


----------



## Droptone

wow thats awesome. OCZ:thumb:
would love one of these


----------



## B NEGATIVE

In FTW!


----------



## SillyMoose

In for sure.


----------



## brasslad

I am ready to speed, in..


----------



## Bluemustang

Practically no chance but sure, I'm in


----------



## d3viliz3d

This forum has far too many peeps =/
In anyway!


----------



## SgtHawker

Add me to the list! Yeeeeeehawwwwwww!


----------



## Gus.S

In in in.


----------



## SmurfZ

Count me in! I've been thinking about getting an SSD for my comp, what a great way to get my first one!


----------



## Killhouse

In


----------



## NameMakingSux

I like free stuff.


----------



## Danzilla

Wont say no to free stuff














its the best kind of stuff


----------



## Mad Pistol

In. Definitely


----------



## tian105

here i come！


----------



## SectorNine50

Ooooh... I would like one, please!


----------



## Doodles

Me likey! in!


----------



## royale

I own the ocz solid 60gb model sata3 and all I gotta say is wow. This thing was the best upgrade you could do to any computer. And I have had no problems what so ever. Count me in to.


----------



## TheOtherGuyyyyy

gjffyvfkhffkkdfjvgdt

...sorry my jaw just hit the keyboard


----------



## Cha0s89

In! Thanks OCN and OCZ


----------



## bigmac11

Hope I win


----------



## Firestorm252

definitely consider me in


----------



## Jelah

In


----------



## ChicoD

Always up for free stuff and could use the upgrade.


----------



## Khmor

In sauce.


----------



## Joeful

MINE!


----------



## Mediadisaster

Dont mind if i do


----------



## snakemed

Winning this would be great! I'd like to have the biggger version of the one I already own!


----------



## manifest3r

I. Am. SO. IN!


----------



## paninizz

in!


----------



## ajamesc55

Im in woot


----------



## phichong

OCZ







.


----------



## Xristo

Iv never owned an SSD , this is my next upgrade for my sig rig though i cant afford one at the moment .

Definatly in for the win ! would be greatful haha never won anything in my life









cheers


----------



## DragonLotus

Intriguing.
It would be nice to win but some others need it more than I do.


----------



## Spicy Tuna!

I'm in it to win it! Been meaning to get an SSD anyways


----------



## rsilverx05

Totally in!


----------



## Dream Killer

count me in too!


----------



## harishgayatri

I am In.

I needed it for my desktop anyway.


----------



## Bindusar

A SSD is exactly what I need right now...come on big money!!!


----------



## Dillmiester

In.


----------



## Maich

Super-IN!!!!!!!


----------



## tetutato

Hope the deadline hasn't passed yet. Count me in!







Especially considering the price increase of HDD's these days because of that flood in Thailand, this is awesome.


----------



## SilverPotato

Can't say no to a deal like this


----------



## schweddi muffins

I require this SSD, it's of the utmost importance!!


----------



## SniperXX

I'm in. I'd love to get a SSD...


----------



## roleki

Do these things typically go to the person who opts-in 3016th? I hope so!


----------



## 100cotton

In! Little chance of winning but worth trying.


----------



## DayoftheGreek

Of course I want in on this!


----------



## dovedescent7

I have one of these in the 120gb size.I would consider chopping of one of my pinky toes for a free one 2x as big! Well..maybe not,but you get the point.Im in the middle of a new build,so the timing would be perfect.OCZ is the best in my oppinion,havnt got one BSOD with these,so for me,there are OCZ SSD's,and all the rest.....I just put a 60gb agility 3 in my fiance's new netbook.. +1 here for the contest ! Love you guys!


----------



## Crounching Tiger

In


----------



## Yunus

in


----------



## steezebe

I hope they aren't already gone!


----------



## austinb324

Im in!


----------



## RobotDevil666

in for sure


----------



## Sethy666

Sweet! I love give aways


----------



## dooglo

Sounds Sweet


----------



## DNytAftr

in


----------



## primeru333

Pro is here, noobs run away!


----------



## DarkMasterMX

Would love to snag one!


----------



## Twistacles

woooooaaah

Want ! <3


----------



## hli53194

In and thanks!


----------



## cory1234

I'm in!


----------



## kinubic

ohh im in!!


----------



## theonenonly

plz!!! im in the middle of building my first gaming pc!!!


----------



## Shaun1991

In and thanks


----------



## Hendoproof

IN IN IN IN


----------



## vctkiller

i know i wont win. but i still love u guys <3


----------



## allan871

WOW, my 2nd SSD is coming!


----------



## krustasian

I'm in tyvm!


----------



## RussianHak

IN!!!!!


----------



## allupinya

jesus lord all 9 pounds and sixteen ounces!


----------



## Fieldhammer

It sure would be nice to win this.


----------



## guyute85

In for the beast of an SSD! Go go OCZ!


----------



## graphicsman

In


----------



## W4nderer

Darn I registered after this date







Would be nice to still count me though!


----------



## Vestito

ININININ NEED MOAR SSD!!!


----------



## joshmanning

woah nice!


----------



## skcorpio

In!!


----------



## hyperSPEED

ya I wan this too


----------



## culexor

I'm in!


----------



## Raven.7

Wow, only 305 pages?


----------



## Androo412

306...
Ive never won anything and this would be my first ssd, and a vertex at that


----------



## skylinecalvin

free stuff why not?


----------



## Ihasfip

In.


----------



## wcdolphin

innn


----------



## jwalker150

Free stuff is generally good. A free SSD of this caliber is more then generally good, it's freaken awesome.


----------



## nzftw

Wow that sure is generous of OCZ









Put me in, a 240gb SSD thats just awesome.


----------



## Sparhawk

Cool, I'm totally in.


----------



## Klass1k

I will never end up with this amazing gift in time for the Holidays. It would be the best gift ever since I never won anything in my life. Goodluck to everyone.


----------



## Noize_Unit

gimmie some luck, need an SSD


----------



## Furrygenes

I would like one for my laptop :#


----------



## Specter_Phi

Nice! This could be my chance to try OCZ SSD.


----------



## ChristianUshuaia

Heard of many problems specially with vertex series, some DOA and problems with the firmware, or less important the fact that some folks could not get the write/read speeds as they specified in their product. Kind of creepy as u can read from many threads on forums. When i had to buy my first 240gb ssd i was getting all this useful info, so i decided to go with kingston and got my first SSD: the HyperX 240gb and I can't tell how pleased I was on purchasing this one. Maybe all the fact is real since they are giving away the vertex for free.


----------



## nodnarb

I'm in!


----------



## harryt

come on ssd no whammy no whammy gimme luck!!


----------



## manufans0607

Wish me luck to get this brilliant SSD


----------



## aznsniper911

I never win anything, so I hope I do this time!


----------



## Mikezilla

In!


----------



## Barten

Put me in! i would love to get one of these and raid 0 a pair. So fast i cant stand it!.


----------



## Samurai Batgirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nodnarb*
> 
> I'm in!


Led Zeppelin









And
I'm in!


----------



## chrisguitar

In!

Thank you OCZ and OCN!


----------



## rhkcommander959

count me in and wish me luck


----------



## Ginny.

Most definitely in. Thanks so much!


----------



## M5ilencer

Im in, Got my OCZ Vertex 3 120GB for $219.99 and no rebate support also I see its $169.99 after MIR. I called OCZ for a week straight and got zero response from every department mainly about the rebate but also for the constant BSOD which is finally fixed!!!

With firmware update.


----------



## Zummie

IN!


----------



## Muqtar

Count me in !!!


----------



## Jaffa Cakes!

I'm in!


----------



## pure_cure

IM IN (<_>)


----------



## killerbicycle

I don't know what it means but it sounds provocative!

Count me in!


----------



## Sistum Id

count me in!!


----------



## philhalo66

totally in
wow this would be a nice upgrade from my aging laptop drive


----------



## SUPERKAMES

OCZ Vertex 3 SSD !! I'm in


----------



## tyronb

Yeah, I'm in I hope i'm not too late.


----------



## A.i

Down, for this!


----------



## skyravr

I'm in.


----------



## ChaosAD

SSDs are always welcome. Ofc i'm in!!!


----------



## SobePmp

I need one of those!


----------



## ZRock

Spose... IN!


----------



## Zackcy

I'm in







!


----------



## worx

Count me in!


----------



## {Unregistered}

In! Thank you!


----------



## Bats

I'm in! Wow, what a prize!


----------



## CocoCrunch

In!


----------



## Xvelocity

What an amazing contest for an *amazing* item! Here's to Lady Luck!


----------



## nguyenvandat

lucky draw now, hihi


----------



## Waupli

In please! Thanks for the contest!


----------



## ndtoan

I'm in!


----------



## ldt

it's my drive !


----------



## singh_shady

VERTEX 3
WOOOOOOO

im in


----------



## navmesh

i'm please .thanks so much


----------



## GuavaSauce

me too!!!!!!!


----------



## Kinville

In!!


----------



## Gangleri

Nicerer!


----------



## RAND0M1ZER

I'm in!


----------



## TranTienHung

It's mine


----------



## mgdev

IN. This is awesome.


----------



## Zeag

That would be a very nice christmas gift to myself and my 8170!


----------



## LazarusIV

I'm in! ::crosses fingers:: No whammie, no whammie!!!


----------



## TurboTurtle

In!


----------



## SugarySnack

Definitely in. Thanks!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

in!


----------



## smee44

In and In


----------



## Nivacs

im in


----------



## Ulquiorra

Holy =O ima in

(pleas be lucky please be lucky)
would be amaizng to have!


----------



## bassfisher6522

To own one of those bad boys would be awesome. That would certainly jack up my WEI HDD score for sure.


----------



## Grumby21

i would very much love this for my rig since i plan to use it as either a boot or have it just for my steam games


----------



## Cantii

I am totally in. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## ohioviper

Hook me up with one please..................


----------



## black06g85

definitely need one, last piece to finish this computer up


----------



## gorb

posting


----------



## sammymatik

I don't know if this is closed, but worth a shot eh?


----------



## ghettosuperstar

In it to win it.


----------



## S1L3Nt

I am soooo in, i need this for a replacement hard drive.


----------



## jtravapd

Choose me please!!!!


----------



## Angry-Hermit

me me


----------



## H Strong

I can has one plz?

On a serious note, this would be amazing for my new build. I really do want one


----------



## world-lover

I could use one for my brothers new rig


----------



## jfuze

In! Thanks OCZ


----------



## boostinsteve

Here is to crossing my fingers.......


----------



## Alrik

count me in !


----------



## shadow19935

im in please!


----------



## Allen86

Do want! Good luck to everyone


----------



## polizei

Wow I'm in! I'm still using an IDE HD.









A new SSD would be a blessing!


----------



## DiagnosisDirt

I love all the new giveaways on OCN nowadays !!


----------



## Dr4g0nK

I wanna it !


----------



## Sterisk

Can I haz?


----------



## KraziKarl

in


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## JaRi

i want one!


----------



## Smith

I'm in.


----------



## Darin

In thanks.


----------



## danewfie

nice giveaway! Im in!


----------



## joshgsx

OOOOOHHHHHH I WANT 1


----------



## Ksireaper

OMG this would be so awesome in my system.

Thanks OCZ for doing this for us!!!

GL to everyone.


----------



## epmatsw

In!


----------



## KoSoVaR

I'm in... 5 days and 13 hours later.


----------



## gtsteviiee

I would literally give away my F3 if I got this, since I don't even use more than 150gb+ of storage.

In


----------



## Sneaky Payload

Im in!!!!!!


----------



## SPAZZ!!!

In for the win!


----------



## un5killed

Nice SSD

OCZ is so cool


----------



## Adana_Bandit

Gimmie!


----------



## danewfie

wewt nice gift! im in.


----------



## DevilDriver

I'm in. I would love an ssd.

Thx to OCZ for giving ocn the opertunity to give these away


----------



## danewfie

wewt good gift ... in


----------



## Ironman517

In please


----------



## bahmtf

holy cow this is amazing! sorry guys, i'm winning this one! IN


----------



## mybadomen

Please enter me I would die for one of those SSD's and I Love OCZ products. Please enter me! Thank you.


----------



## tirolftw

I'd die for a SSD in my new build, first post luck go!


----------



## Bullly

in for it!!


----------



## echohunter

So in for this. BF3 load time is killing me plus having a faster computer in general doesn't hurt.


----------



## millerlitehl

IM IN.


----------



## Xolotl

the chances are slim but please let me be the one!!


----------



## Diebfu456

I'm in!


----------



## SaintPaulos

Count me in too!


----------



## cappy

Cant pass it up. Count me in.


----------



## kalvin37

Why can I pass?! In.


----------



## SKl

INNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN ahhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kilkin

As in as anyone can possibly be.


----------



## svtfmook

i would like to win!

or am i too late?


----------



## alpinesix

Just trying my luck


----------



## EricB

in, can i get a yahtzee


----------



## Dross

Yes please. I would gladly take that off your hands.


----------



## Fantasysage

Woohoo


----------



## 1slobalt12

This would be a very nice present


----------



## alick

im back and in again today too







sweet!!!!!


----------



## DarkPhoenix

Yes Please!


----------



## Sethy666

Soooo many in for this prize.... oooh, Im feeling lucky


----------



## modnub

man I hope I win this, I really want to give these SSDs a try!


----------



## LilScrappyD

totally in =DDD


----------



## AyeYo

I'm in. I could definitely use this as a game storage drive.


----------



## KaMeNoS

In for SSD goodness. Good luck everybody!!!


----------



## hour1702

Count me in!


----------



## sn0man

In!


----------



## Gigalisk

IN!


----------



## kaiser37

Sweet im down.


----------



## m3t4lh34d

I'm in!


----------



## ajvirus

in!!


----------



## LiquidBlack

In!


----------



## Vulkan He'stan

Woot, I'm in.


----------



## MRoFlare

in!


----------



## MrDeodorant

I'm not letting a chance like this pass me by!


----------



## Artisian

That would be amazing to win, i would build a whole new system haha.


----------



## brasslad

Oh Lord won't you win me a..


----------



## windfire

I am in.


----------



## Mechwarrior_bob

WOOO, Love you OCZ, I have one of your kick ass vertex 2s and I love it! Here's hoping!


----------



## Azakai

I'm definitely in.


----------



## Purplz

WINNING!


----------



## BeardedJesus

yes please


----------



## Evilcraft

I could uae this :-D

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## shlunky

Having one would be awesome. COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## TinDaDragon

I am in desperate need of a SSD


----------



## danewfie

woot nice gift .. im in


----------



## ESP

In? Is this how I do it? :O:O:O:O


----------



## gildadan

in!!


----------



## v2k

sweet deal.


----------



## Jason4i7

I'm in Chipp. That's a fantastic thing that OCz and OCN are doing. Just remember that OCz, is giving away the drive, but ONC has to go thru and enter all the info for hundreds of contestants and make a winner.


----------



## Drakenxile

ME wants


----------



## Tiger S.

OH Please..


----------



## Evil-Jester

i would love one


----------



## Ramsey77

Entering to win.


----------



## Katcilla

Erm... YES PLEASE


----------



## squad

Can't wait!!!


----------



## t0ni

Awesome, in.


----------



## wyant50

This would certainly help fix my netbook! Been dieing without one for weeks now, overloaded at school and really need to get it fixed!


----------



## Jyve

In please?

Sent from my Epic 4g


----------



## rindoze

Mannnnnnnn everyone needs to stop posting so I can win this. I never win


----------



## Lee17

I will not say no to that


----------



## RAMP4NT

IN


----------



## vitality

2nd time to post in here


----------



## Freehugmachine

^_^ who doesn't like free things?


----------



## gymenii

In! Good luck everyone.


----------



## donutpirate

I'm in, still haven't had a chance to mess with an SSD, and lord knows my HDD rating keeps dropping on the oddly numbered Windows Performance Indexing.


----------



## andydam

im in


----------



## DharkLight

I would love to try out one of these in my build that im upgrading from right now ^__^


----------



## slickwilly

Count me in,


----------



## 1337_Lee

maybe *this* will help me load BF3 under 1min?


----------



## kingtiger888

Count me in!


----------



## nvn1010

mark for one leg


----------



## C!rkus

In!


----------



## Louis Fong

Ooops, I'm commingg


----------



## mathvn

oh,my dream! OCZ


----------



## HardwaterH4ck3r

Sounds worth it...count me in.


----------



## ajvirus

hook it up!


----------



## PolRoger

I'm in....


----------



## Cranapple

Seems like low odds but doesn't hurt to try, i guess. I'm in!


----------



## JoeWalsh

In!


----------



## Free_Master

OMG, i love ssd. IN !!!


----------



## speud

Hooah! Count me in!


----------



## SovereigN7

IN!


----------



## Foolsmasher

In it to win it!


----------



## cdoublejj

in


----------



## audukent

wow this is awesome! woot woot! GO OCZ and OCN! woot woot!


----------



## Choggs396

Oh hi there fellas! Sweet givaway


----------



## SeanPoe

Posting again for good measure!


----------



## Papazmurf

If only OCZ knew of all the RAM I have bought from them in the past years. A vertex would be some great customer appreciation ha!


----------



## SS_Patrick

innn


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SS_Patrick*
> 
> innn


No you can't enter









Even though I linked you XD


----------



## paradoxum

Posting for my chance of winning


----------



## Virid

This is awesome!


----------



## siffonen

Excellent prize


----------



## sav5716

Definitely in, thanks OCN!


----------



## chrisguitar

In omg! lololol


----------



## pac0tac0

in, i want an ssd


----------



## tuffarts

Please


----------



## The Muffin Man

definately in







, never touched an ssd before! XD


----------



## Julez007

Win Win WIn!!!


----------



## Cyrious

in, but the odds of me getting it are slim to none, and if i DO get it im gonna need a better board (4 sata ports sucks)


----------



## SonDa5

I would love to use this SSD along with my 2 existing Vertex 2s.

Congrats to the lucky winner in advance!


----------



## The Muffin Man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SonDa5*
> 
> I would love to use this SSD along with my 2 existing Vertex 2s.
> Congrats to the lucky winner in advance!


WHAT! u already have 2 SSD's!!!


----------



## PB4UGO

Charlie Sheen is winning, why can't I?


----------



## Enphenate

SSDs are the way to go! Hopefully they get cheaper soon because i have been hoping to upgrade my Intel 40gb SSDs!


----------



## mikami

thanks corsair, now gimmie gimmie would love to fit my bf3 installation on that baby


----------



## lvlrdka22

In.


----------



## jil_jil32

I'm in


----------



## Circa36

do want


----------



## siriusblack304

Sweet.......!!!
I'm in.


----------



## Nightm4re!

Im in!
Never had an ssd and the money for it


----------



## shinyboy

Would love to get one. Count me in!


----------



## Hillskill

Can't remember if I already signed up! Wish me luck


----------



## pavelkolp

woof ! woof !


----------



## Qyuraja

IN!


----------



## AxemanACL

Hoping to win.


----------



## andynolife

I will give it a try.


----------



## Monkeyclaw

Tossing in a post for my 1-in-3271 chance, so far


----------



## harryt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Monkeyclaw*
> 
> Tossing in a post for my 1-in-3271 chance, so far


better than winning the lottery LOL


----------



## Stvwndr219

I'd like a shot!


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## RdVortex

A free SSD? That'd be nice for installing games onto.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Wow Chipp that is a hell of a giveaway to kick off this sexy makeover the site got. Please count me in. I am in need of a couple new SSD's (one for my desktop (running a Caviar Green lol) and one for my laptop's 5400 rpm 500gb HDD). I usually don't win stuff like this (but then again, who usually wins stuff like this lol) But hey, there's a first time for everything right? And then I wouldn't be dead when my wife got back from her 8 month deployment for spending over $500 on an SSD or 2 lol. So







for this giveaway and 







to the new site. :thumb:Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Kynes

Hey count me in...been looking at a SSD for a bit.


----------



## Versa

in it to win it


----------



## Tiiger

Im in!


----------



## Bloitz

If it's not US only: Count me in

Currently running 4 160 GB Seagates in RAID0 which are very noisy. I even reckon they won't last another year and I don't want to buy new HDDs at these ridiculous prices now


----------



## [email protected]

Count me in ;-)

Cheers


----------



## ranerX3

I am in


----------



## dmit8a

i want to it


----------



## andrews2547

OCZ are awesome









I want in


----------



## Selvanthos

in


----------



## Chaz420

Good luck to all =)


----------



## chrisguitar

Posting for better chances.


----------



## TheBigSkysky

why not... 1 more time for good time sakes... surprised its staying open as long


----------



## Chobbit

Wooot I really love prizes


----------



## mchief014

Testing my luck.
IN


----------



## DNytAftr

in?


----------



## tha d0ctor

count me in


----------



## LIONCCCP

HORY SHEET!
I was looking at these SSD's yesterday!
What a surpise


----------



## xlilmissmjx

Awesome job OCZ, count me in!


----------



## Zerkk

Awesome! Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## jrockut83

Wow - thanks OCZ and OCN. In


----------



## DauhU

! awesome


----------



## ninjarua2011

count me in


----------



## ixsis

Well, geezie, count me in!


----------



## d0pefish

I would really, really <3 one of these drives









Cheers for the giveaway opportunity


----------



## GapTroll

right in my price range, in


----------



## Lutro0

Why not. count me in.


----------



## KmK

w00t - I'm in!!


----------



## dman1320

yo im in it to win it!!


----------



## steamboat

free OCZ SSD? okay, you've convinced me.


----------



## TB13

I'm in, I really want a SSD.


----------



## kmac20

i'm in, a SSD would be nice considering im broke


----------



## bmanpard

My 30GB Vertex just isn't cutting it anymore. Need more space!







I'm in.


----------



## Greg0986

I'm in! OCZ and Overclock.net FTW!


----------



## Lord Mirko

In .Thanks.


----------



## Yeti Poacher

Well hello there OCZ


----------



## MUSHROOMBARON

Im in
Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk


----------



## protoadies

Well score I would love this.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skylock

In please


----------



## earwig1990

sooo my name is Erin, and i am in


----------



## k0rnh0li0

hey new toy to play with why not?

IN


----------



## omegajvn1

It would be nice to have one of these drives for my laptop, so its not so gosh-awfully slow lol


----------



## mothman

Me Me Me


----------



## MisteRK

In!


----------



## Struudel

IM IN


----------



## wildfire99

im in ^_^


----------



## Viper979

This would be awesome!


----------



## Killam0n

so where is my SSD drive?

is it in the mail?

WHAT YOUR SHIPPING IT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

(that's what going to happen I am sure, I read the future.)


----------



## Amhro

I'm totally IN!!!!
my 300gb hdd needs to rest


----------



## jhatfie

One of these would be oh so nice.


----------



## nightmaiz

never hurt to try!

IN


----------



## Aerosol718

Dubstep. In.


----------



## edalbkrad

i can just imagine running MW3 on this SSD. no more loading hiccups


----------



## wtomlinson

worth a shot. IN!


----------



## clams

it will be cool to have one of these


----------



## Xiphos

I want one.


----------



## tomikov1

Good luck all.


----------



## eternal7trance

More giveaways? In.


----------



## DREW326

Could I finally get 6.9 on WEI score wirth his? if so then I AM IN!


----------



## Born4TheSky

So it's almost a week? Where is results?


----------



## Irocing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DREW326*
> 
> Could I finally get 6.9 on WEI score wirth his? if so then I AM IN!


Personnaly,

I'd want a 7.9.









Later


----------



## fastsite

I would mind this. I'm jealous of my Dads SSDs and my Samsung drives are failing


----------



## john1016

Man it would be sweet to get that drive, lol.


----------



## Dimebag37

I would love one of those!! Too bad I would be connecting it to a Marvell 9128 6GB/s controller on my X58 Sabertooth but oh well..... \m/ =] \m/


----------



## Dark.Wolf

Tis the season. IN!


----------



## daniel4891

IM IN!


----------



## Faytx

post post post


----------



## Yogi

wat?!


----------



## ShiftedReality

Early Christmas present for someone? Sweet count me in.


----------



## Suman

Greetings from South Africa OC Community!

I'm new to the world of OC and find this site really helpful.

Would be amazing to have an OCZ drive in my pc! Things are soo expensive here in SA









Much love!


----------



## logix31

Sweet deal


----------



## NFishbone

IN!!!!


----------



## themadman206

i would just love one!!!!!!!


----------



## nategr8ns

Thanks OCZ, and thanks Admin!


----------



## Chocosuke

In for one!


----------



## 8KCABrett

Now that would be really awesome, thanks OCZ and OCN! Someone is going to be happy!!


----------



## Atomfix

I'm in


----------



## ReconRunner

Im in!


----------



## Scorpion87

All the way (w)in !


----------



## HashWorks

I'm in


----------



## TheJack

In!


----------



## V.I.P.

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## heshere2001

Excellent. I'm gonna be building a new system soon.

Save me some money OCN!!!!


----------



## Raincheck

Could definitely use some speed in the case and under the tree!


----------



## DravenHavok

Woot!


----------



## J.D

Freakin' sweet


----------



## Lach

I am in as well!


----------



## mitchcook420

Awesome, I'm in!!!


----------



## canna

Would be sick


----------



## yabo

pick me!!


----------



## TotlKaos

Would love to have some speed in my system. Now does it work on my 386 SX Packard Bell?


----------



## Arslay

Wowzers, a 240 one giveaway?

I'm in.


----------



## cozmo5050

woot <3 overclock


----------



## m3th0d1c4l

Very nice drive.

In.


----------



## Duduris

I'm in. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## profit8652

in


----------



## Xterminator

I'm also in.


----------



## exnihilo

Awesome opportunity! Thank you OCN and OCZ!!!

"In".

cg


----------



## Psyoptic

I'm in.


----------



## brodieboy143

Definitely in, Very happy with my Vertex 2, but now I have SATA3 I would love to see what one of these could do


----------



## Omega329

Nice


----------



## ybz90

When will the winner be announced? *fingers crossed*


----------



## foxrena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp*
> 
> 
> The good folks over at OCZ are letting us give away one of their well-regarded Vertex 3 SSDs (the 240gb model), and all you need to do to have a chance at winning it is post in this thread! These things are _fast_, and normally quite expensive. Don't miss out!
> As is usual, you must have been an Overclock.net member with at least 1 (one) post made by the time this tread was created to be eligible to win. Winners will be chosen at random. Multiple posts _do not_ give better odds of winning, but they don't hurt your odds, either.
> 
> Get to it! We'll be closing the contest at an undetermined point within the next week - you'll get a day's notice before we close entries!


I'm in. Thank you OCZ ~~~
(loyal owner of OCZ revodrive3 X2)


----------



## AlphaHotel94

Oh, a nice SSD would be an awesome addition in my first rig!


----------



## OverK1LL

So legit. IN!


----------



## Danker16

give it to me Nowwwwwwwwwww


----------



## fofamit

That would be a nice prize.


----------



## JordanH

In.


----------



## Kaosuonline

I want it!


----------



## Boatski

Do want.jpg


----------



## omgipown

I would love to win but apparently the several thousand others who posted do too what ever better a small chance than no chance


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Yes, although I'll probably get an M4 256GB anyway.


----------



## General121

I would love one of these fantastic SSDs! i currently do not own one...


----------



## gooddog

in. thanks


----------



## medium pimping

Count me in


----------



## Ealae

Do want. I'm In. etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Richaye

I love this site!


----------



## vulpecula

dibs!


----------



## romeot28

In!








Thanks


----------



## Lone_Star_Lynch

yeaaaah


----------



## ana3mic

OMG 240 GB Vertex 3







. So in


----------



## denydog

It would be great to have an SSD that I could fit all my programs on.


----------



## Megaman_90

I doubt I have a chance. But I'm in.


----------



## darkninja

So badly in here, My 250 GB Seagate just bricked itself So im now stuck on a single 80 gb Sata Drive :O


----------



## Vic!ous

Good luck everyone.


----------



## stubass

IN IN IN.... Good on ya OCZ and OCN, an awsome giveaway


----------



## swat565

In! been having trouble with my 500gb drive I'm using ATM


----------



## 2metre

in please


----------



## ajvirus

so in!


----------



## chrisguitar

In!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

In


----------



## r!g!dRoo$tEURr

oh, please, let it be mine!


----------



## l1o2l

OMG awesssssssssssome. My HDs are so slow..


----------



## al the great

nice i can't wait to win this!


----------



## isiri

Cheers Chipp !


----------



## ajvirus

in!


----------



## Vathral

I'll give it a shot~


----------



## flatchicken

wouldn't mind winning this beast


----------



## Falcon_w13

I most def want in on this!







hdd prices are crazy right now!


----------



## budzos

Count me in for this one!
budzos


----------



## Kekkonen

I'm in. Me want!


----------



## Korosive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kekkonen*
> 
> I'm in. Me want!


Pretty much says it all


----------



## jgweb2000

In.


----------



## H3XUS

in?


----------



## Bludragon311

I want an SSD!


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## qiqi1021

iN!


----------



## chrisguitar

In


----------



## Murlocke

posting.


----------



## Crack_Fox

Woah ! In !


----------



## Beast!

mmm in


----------



## IXcrispyXI

how much longer can this go for


----------



## higgamo

guess ill drop my hat in


----------



## d6bmg

I'm in!!


----------



## ekser87

In!!!!


----------



## alex-fitton

I am in. =]


----------



## SystemTech

Count me in PLS


----------



## pursuinginsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irocing*
> 
> Personnaly,
> I'd want a 7.9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Later


Considering the 120gb version gives me a 7.9, I'm sure the 240 would as well.









In, but I think I already said that.


----------



## Septagon

I'll throw my metaphorical hat in, what's the harm right?


----------



## theonenonly

plz give me


----------



## mikeseth

In faster than you can think!

Can seriously use one of these in my G74Sx!!


----------



## cjoenic

couldnt afford an SSD. i guess this is my chance!


----------



## aquanaut

I'm in too!


----------



## downlinx

In on this


----------



## Darkpriest667

Totally in on this


----------



## Bikkit

In!


----------



## whitekidney

Moo!


----------



## breadcrums

faster boot times!come to papa!


----------



## Deluxe

Do want!


----------



## ajvirus

inininin


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

In for this one. I am trying to get my rig to run only on SSD's, but lack the pocket change.


----------



## verbatim81973

Sweet, nice prize!


----------



## Relaxy

i want it ;D


----------



## KeitaRR

Is it still on? I'm in!


----------



## Wenty

Test........ I'll take

Thank you!


----------



## maka08

wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup


----------



## AeroZ

One Vertex 3 here pls


----------



## PointBlank

in if it's still on


----------



## mrcool63

Im in.. awesome one by OCZ:thumb:


----------



## D-Dave

I'm in.


----------



## b0z0

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## The Game

IM IN!!!


----------



## Timlander

I would like to try this out! Would love to have a SSD in my computer.


----------



## suicidegybe

I would love it


----------



## Tarthal

Nice! I'am In!


----------



## Sequences

In for funzies.


----------



## ajvirus

send it my way!


----------



## Maniak

Good luck to all of us who have entered.


----------



## chip94

I'm in!!!!!!


----------



## Pandaus

In!!! *drool*


----------



## Insomnihacks

Definitely In. SSD goodness!


----------



## magic8ball88

Count me in! Kinda surprised this thread only has 3500 entries in a week considering its on the front page lol.


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## InterestedThirdParty

I like the fact that there is a lot of "people" that entered and only have 1 post


----------



## abeeftec

in!


----------



## nascasho

Woops, just saw this, in!


----------



## ajvirus

in in in


----------



## darkjk

in tyvm


----------



## derickwm

In yeah! Thanks


----------



## Kommanche

In


----------



## alick

the place to be is here !!







im in


----------



## HeadHunter59

In you guys rock, One of the few sites i visit that doe giveways which is awesome!


----------



## DharkLight

PLS let me win this is the only upgrade that is missing on my build lolz!


----------



## Xinoxide

What an opportunity, I think I'll IN.


----------



## bmgjet

In


----------



## DNytAftr

in?


----------



## Sohryu76

Heck yeah!
I am in!

would make my laptop 20% cooler!


----------



## VisioDei

only one thing to say...

MOWWWWWYYYYYEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Muyami

OCZ FTW, I'd love something to replace my WD Velociraptor!


----------



## tomsteel1

i would love to win a SSD


----------



## xXjay247Xx

in


----------



## POLICE

I'm in!


----------



## infernal rodent

very much in







ty for the contest


----------



## DarthBaiter

In like flint


----------



## mam72

in


----------



## chrisys93

is it too late to get in?


----------



## ryan w

NEED SSD! im in


----------



## Quccu




----------



## Vostok

.


----------



## CTC626




----------



## vspec

definitely in, my hdd is about toast.


----------



## Djghost454

My old 60gb Vertex Turbo is FUUULLL.


----------



## Thiefofspades

I'm in this will be awesome, I love this place!


----------



## Neitzluber

The top level domain name of the second most populated country in the world.


----------



## supersonic90

Let's see what happens here.


----------



## alltoasters

Why not, i've ran out of space and it doesnt look like my hdd is going to get here any time within the next year.


----------



## Levesque

In for the win!


----------



## c0ld

In porfavor!


----------



## Butter on Toast

O hai dere.


----------



## Ctekcop

I need it! I'm outta space!


----------



## coupe

mmmm JBOD!


----------



## Hackerpcs

I'm in too!


----------



## Krahe

In here as well


----------



## AMelvin

nothing to loose!


----------



## rlangley643

might as well give it a try!!


----------



## exitmusic

beep!


----------



## ripjack

Count me in


----------



## chrisguitar

In!


----------



## Grey Ghost

add me too


----------



## stalker7d7

Still open? Hope so.


----------



## Dillmiester

In.


----------



## bottleofboos

Hope a lot of us win kekekke. Good luck to everyone. Of course, I get priority.


----------



## Iconoclast

I could really use an SSD.


----------



## ZombieAttack27

Hahaha all i have to do is post in this thread? Sign me up!!!
-ZombieAttack27


----------



## Uncivilised

I really want an ssd lolol


----------



## rsfkevski

Oh, I am Soooo IN!


----------



## chrisguitar

In.


----------



## Lord Xeb

IN


----------



## ban916

I am in.


----------



## StreekG

I'm in.


----------



## kzinti1

I wonder when the yet to be determined end of this will be?
What the hell. I'm in.


----------



## Random_Sheep

Yoh Yoh Yoh! OCZ & OCN!
Killer Combo!!!!

Btw new forum looks sick!


----------



## skaterat

I'm not going to win, but why not. I'm in


----------



## Jazzyy

I'm in!


----------



## ntuason

I r in.


----------



## EduFurtado

Looking at my subbed threads I've just realized that I didn't post on this one.

I thought I did, but it seems that my post didn't make it for some reason









I hope it's still time to be in!


----------



## Bleep

I'm so in its not even possible to imagine. I hope to win


----------



## MediaRocker

I'm in brah!


----------



## chrisguitar

omg in!


----------



## mothy

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ed102r

Ah cool, I'm in too plz! =)


----------



## Jaxlb

This is awesome I'm in.


----------



## Hellish

Ending soon it seems...


----------



## chrisguitar

So in!


----------



## amit_talkin

count me in. hope they ship SSD to asian countries!


----------



## CourageD

And you can count me in.


----------



## Gerik

im in


----------



## TwilightEscape

Also in.


----------



## Patrickyhng

I'm in.


----------



## fyziqs

In!


----------



## SIMPSONATOR

Been a week


----------



## ScunnyUK

Is this still running ??

In if so !


----------



## noxPHX

If it's still up I'm in


----------



## chrisguitar

In!


----------



## zxo0oxz

In!
May not be on top of things anymore but this could mean some fun times for my old rig!


----------



## goldman11

Awesome I'm in!!


----------



## Sin Cities Sin

i need an ssd!


----------



## headcracker

I need a new HDD.

In.


----------



## Jplaz

Canada


----------



## Camskee

Checking in.


----------



## djsi38t

I am in on this.Thanks


----------



## swarm87

this would be so good to replace my dying 10 year old maxtor 80gb


----------



## Modki

Epicing in a post thread


----------



## funfortehfun

LOL, 3,560 posts.
But dang, this is one sweet giveaway.


----------



## meetajhu

Hope i win!


----------



## Megahorse

Hope I get it! Thanks guys!


----------



## bhardy1185

Would love this!!


----------



## PMan007

That would be nice in my machine....I'm in!!!!!


----------



## PROX1MI7Y

IN


----------



## CCooki33

Mmm... this makes me drool.
btw, does this thing saturate sata2?


----------



## ParrotLad

Worth a shot


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CCooki33*
> 
> Mmm... this makes me drool.
> btw, does this thing saturate sata2?


Yes it does. It's designed for sataIII to get the most out of it. It's a fast one























EDIT: My 120GB vertex3 reads at about 555mb/s and I think the write is like 510.


----------



## fordy314

I'm in.


----------



## itzkin

My brother has the Vertex 3 as well and it is FAST. I would love to have one as well







;.


----------



## panman

iam in to

thanks


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I would love one of these things. I really need to change out my storage from 500GB drives to 2TB and SSDs.


----------



## fkv

count me in too









thanks!


----------



## BobViper

~ALOHA!!~


----------



## Jahocowi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115*
> 
> I would love one of these things. I really need to change out my storage from 500GB drives to 2TB and SSDs.


Same here.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bk7794

Im in


----------



## scipher99

oh please oh please


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

In again!!!!


----------



## pzyko80

ln lt ftw thanks ocz and ocn


----------



## Red Barchetta

What a great offer! Count me in as well


----------



## Xiob

I'm in !!


----------



## brasslad

counting n nano seconds, in !


----------



## MjoLniRXx

This is sick  count me in for the running


----------



## airdraft

hell count me in too!


----------



## brasslad

again in


----------



## Monkeyclaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *harryt*
> 
> better than winning the lottery LOL


Hah, much!


----------



## G.E.Nauticus

Im in! woo hoo!


----------



## RapidFireGT

Count me in!


----------



## alick

everyday i'm in on this deal


----------



## DarkRyder

I'm in


----------



## hjjfffaa

In.


----------



## JCG

DO WAAANT!!


----------



## tester101

In


----------



## chrisguitar

In


----------



## PCpwnz

Ahhhhh yea. SSD FTW


----------



## Cicero

Come on!!!!!


----------



## Lifeshield

Got to be in it to win it.

In!


----------



## DiHydrogenMonOxide

Don't remember if I posted here, so in!


----------



## Madvillan

Post 3600







(In this thread)


----------



## dennisjai

Nice, let's see if thing's change for me.


----------



## cmac68

Count me in!


----------



## pancakes1983

i'm in


----------



## kenan435

sure, count me in!!


----------



## ilhe4e12345

count me in, i <3 OCN


----------



## ducrider

In please.


----------



## drumr56

I'm in. Great SSD.


----------



## pinkfloyd1

in, best of luck everyone!


----------



## ThatWeasel

i am most certainly "in"


----------



## Naked Snake

im in!!!


----------



## chrisguitar

in 4 da win! lol


----------



## charliehorse55

in


----------



## XiDillon

I wont win, but IN!


----------



## reborn624

Im in


----------



## liljoejoe54

IN PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Hurtn4ASquirtn

Winna Winna chicken dinner, I would love one of these. Pick Me, Pick Me.


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I'm totally in for this







love OCN givaways!


----------



## Ktulu

OCN Black Friday woo!


----------



## truthordare

and here is my post







I have old harddrives


----------



## chrisguitar

In! when does this end :L


----------



## t_russell

in.


----------



## tatubom1

in


----------



## slakjak

POOP ME IN !!! lol


----------



## chrisguitar

count me in!


----------



## anewa

it's obviously mine


----------



## J.Harris

in!


----------



## Ztechbuilt

Count me in!


----------



## SolidSnake1162

In.


----------



## Hybridx24

Ha nice, I'm in


----------



## gameg2l

I'd love one








Thanks!


----------



## Hartk1213

Im in thanks bud

Sent From My Samsung Captivate using Tap-a-talk


----------



## DAOWAce

I'll assume this is still going.

Regardless, I wouldn't have a chance with how many people have commented already.

Time to charge up a drive from Newegg and find a new job.. /sigh


----------



## Grim

I am in please!


----------



## StormX2

my wife asked me what i want for christmas

I laughed, BEcause all i would want is a 42" TV (replace the 26inch)
and a SSD replace my raid config

neither fo which we can afford, so if im not already in, Im in


----------



## heraisu

OMG! In?


----------



## BradleyKZN

In please!


----------



## mdobri

IN Of Course !


----------



## HxCPokecore

Wow.
Do want!


----------



## gibsonnova74

In please.


----------



## azcrazy

hells yea, im in


----------



## lockhead

I'm so in!


----------



## Bloodvenom

Would be amazing! Im in


----------



## kiwibuddy

Thumbs up for OCZ!


----------



## Butter on Toast

In da houseee


----------



## w0nderbr3ad

Definitely in! I've never had any issues with my current ssd, but more storage would be awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## malishious_intent

I can haz prize?


----------



## Sabis

Do want!


----------



## gokumhz

In one more time for good luck


----------



## kweechy

Worth a shot!


----------



## CTRLurself

It's within the next week. Is this going for another week now?


----------



## Freeze3371

I'm in but will you ship to every country ?


----------



## Antho

Can't not enter.


----------



## daltontechnogeek

Can't remember If I'm in, so IN! for good luck


----------



## lagittaja

Sure why not, count me in!


----------



## potsherds

in!


----------



## Greygoose1

INNNNN


----------



## mikeseth

This is a very good SSD.


----------



## noahhova

In


----------



## Flyer23

Pick me !!!!


----------



## rocker22dallas

please pick me


----------



## TilTheEndOfTime

INNG!


----------



## Sarth5

I'm In

LIKE A BOSS


----------



## razorguy

Definitely in. I need more SSD space than my current 64 gigs!


----------



## Lutsk92

this is taking forever..


----------



## l3eans

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92*
> 
> this is taking forever..


Whats to complain, they are doing it for free. Post are getting slow everyday so I bet tomorrow or early next week is when they will draw the winners.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lutsk92*
> 
> this is taking forever..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l3eans*
> 
> Whats to complain, they are doing it for free. Post are getting slow everyday so I bet tomorrow or early next week is when they will draw the winners.


The only point of complaint - and it's a minor one considering they're being awesome enough to give away a big SSD, is that it's went past their deadline already.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chipp, 1 week and 3 days ago*
> 
> Get to it! We'll be closing the contest at an undetermined point within the next week - you'll get a day's notice before we close entries!


I understand that stuff comes up. Hell, the giveaways that OCN is doing for the site relaunch are over deadline, too.
Just let us know what's going on, okay?


----------



## pcenvy88

yeah when you picking a winner?


----------



## joshd

Definitely in!!


----------



## kennyparker1337

In.


----------



## Achmon

in


----------



## Maximillian-E

In baby so in!


----------



## jt520814

in!


----------



## LudaMan

im down


----------



## sd_dracula

So in for that


----------



## Watercooled 999

in


----------



## Odracir

In for the awesomeness


----------



## trainman

in!


----------



## HiddenPenguin

Why not!


----------



## the~faithless

There like a pear!


----------



## OPENbracket

he looks calm and ready to drop bombs but he keeps on forgetting what he wrote down the whole crowd goes so loud he opens his mouth but the words just wont come out.


----------



## Silverlight

I am in!


----------



## FromUndaChz

I would have to clean my pants if I won that BEAST!! Just what I need to finish off my current rig <3


----------



## Omega329

Very nice of OCZ to do this


----------



## Blazing angel

in


----------



## swarm87

wouldnt it be funny if the winner stuck this thing in a ps3 not saying _I_ would but that would be cool







wjen is the winner decided anyway


----------



## Erick Silver

3600+ posts. Thats a alot of entrants. Should probably draw for this soon Chipp.


----------



## Robes

Count me in!


----------



## rob3342421

ooh yes please I'm in


----------



## CjGemini

oh why not, I'm IN


----------



## whitt_flunky

In please! Thank you OCZ and overclock.net !


----------



## brasslad

in again please


----------



## Meltdown

In


----------



## xFALL3Nx

in!


----------



## Ken.Turner

did I just enter again?


----------



## stolid

In!


----------



## Ron Burnes

Dang! Just my luck, got here today!!!


----------



## KorgothOfBarbaria

IN!!


----------



## dave5000

I'm in! It would be sick if I win it!


----------



## SpammisT

I am so in.


----------



## MjoLniRXx

I would love to be in again


----------



## joomax

Soooo IN !


----------



## eskamobob1

idk y everybody is in "again" but i guess i will be too


----------



## pepejovi

Er, shouldn't this already have been rolled?

In again, though.


----------



## turtleslikejohn

IN!


----------



## Jhony02

Hey Chipp, I'm totally innnn!!!!!!!!1!


----------



## andru47

I'm In Thanks!


----------



## Deed

Im in. Sick SSD!!!


----------



## swarm87

winning this would be ever so helpful in playing SW:TOR


----------



## Emmuh

Still in?


----------



## swOrd_fish

fingers crossed


----------



## Tipless

in and any idea when if ever this will be drawn?


----------



## 56Killer

I want In


----------



## 56Killer

In


----------



## deafboy

Well this is interesting. I would love one of these for my new build. Best of luck everyone!


----------



## Wiiilllsooon

I want plox


----------



## AcidTrip

Chance of winning a bomb HDD?!
I'm in!


----------



## Ccaution

count me in ocz


----------



## SiX767

OCZ!! I'm in


----------



## CoRuPt

i'm in,


----------



## ajvirus

in leggggo


----------



## chrisguitar

YEAHHHHHHH IN. lol


----------



## LXXIII

In plz! ty!


----------



## Doober

1 in 3000 not bad odds........


----------



## cmos

So in.


----------



## dzine

Me pls!


----------



## Adomdom

hi


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## frazboyz101

It would be nice to have a fast hard drive. Instead of 80 megs a second why not 500!!!


----------



## Invert_Panda

In "Again", this should've finished 3 days ago?


----------



## outlawsbba

Want one!!


----------



## mfranco702

Im in hell yeah!!


----------



## MarvinDessica

I'm in


----------



## chrisguitar

in


----------



## Cantii

I wonder when this "undetermined point" will be... oh well, reasserting that I want that drive!


----------



## TKNOHCKR

IN


----------



## CTRLurself

I'm wondering how long this'll keep going for. In!


----------



## {uZa}DOA

In

Been so long can't remember if I posted...

When is the drawing on this? I can't wait to be upset I didn't win!! LOL


----------



## 1337LutZ

Im in







!


----------



## WhiteCrane

I'm in. OCZ rocks.


----------



## krytikul

In for the win.


----------



## Xeqn

must.....
win......
SSD....


----------



## GoodInk

I want to win


----------



## TheGhostInside

still going on?


----------



## whatdafuzz

I hope so...


----------



## Tempest_Inc

Count me in


----------



## admflameberg

I def In, I need a new hard drive.


----------



## SacredChaos

Count me in, if it is still going.


----------



## Extr3me_Rob

I would like to win!

That would be cool!!!


----------



## Tropic55

In..


----------



## wanna_buy

In!


----------



## N0ID

Reporting in.


----------



## chrisguitar

jesus how long until its done? in btw


----------



## Bear_Cavalry

This is relevant to my interests...


----------



## rusky1

I'm in!


----------



## stellaguy

Count me in for this please!


----------



## Hardass

In, yes I am in.


----------



## Xonipher

In!


----------



## brasslad

in a purely scientific interest, in in in


----------



## Mates Rates

I'll test my luck. In.


----------



## Wenty

I'm in again.....


----------



## Hydrored

I'm in


----------



## Painxo

In! d:


----------



## GamerDaPro

In case I win, do you ship it to hungary?


----------



## nickbaldwin86

240gb of goodness


----------



## paul_

C'mon, rollin those dice!


----------



## SushiDragon

OCZ FTW!


----------



## Hobybobag

Count me in


----------



## captvizcenzo

I'm in!


----------



## Bboy500

I am reallly really really tired of slow HDDs.

Help Me.


----------



## Zabador

I'm in


----------



## Imrac

In for the win!


----------



## downlinx

In on this:thumb:


----------



## Kantastic

In it to win it!


----------



## Tyreal

Really could use an SSD, count me in.


----------



## =Tac=

In it to win it.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

in


----------



## earwig1990

so i want this and stuff.... yeah i do....and....stuff


----------



## alick

in i am in hehe


----------



## universeis42

In


----------



## chrisguitar

Daily in.


----------



## Bleakened

im so in


----------



## grimreaver

Oh my. <3


----------



## chrisguitar

In.


----------



## twistedbran

Awesomeeeee!


----------



## eseb1

In.


----------



## Sethy666

Any idea when is this being drawn?

In again


----------



## Harkster

Would be nice. One can dream cant he.


----------



## insomnia9669

Awesome!
soo in.


----------



## krazyatom

I am in for OCZ SSD!


----------



## phenom01

well as 99% of people im still in on a second post well after the "week" ...


----------



## Rox26

In


----------



## Rox26

in


----------



## Chipp

....._and_ we're closed! Look for a follow up post with a winner shortly!


----------



## Chipp

Congratulations to LukaTCE!







Please send me your shipping information in a PM!


----------

